# My Inverts



## MrDeranged

Hey All,

Since I would like it if you removed your lists from your signatures, I figured it would only  be right to give you another spot to post your lists of your inverts.

This is that place.

It will be a "sticky" so it will always be at the top of the forum.

Thanks In Advance,

Scott

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## genious_gr

3 P.Regalis
1 G.Rosea
1. A.Geniculata
1 Nhandu colo.
1 L.Parahybana
1 P.Cambridgei
1 T.blondi
2 G.Pulchra
1 E.Cyanognathus
1 B.Ruhnaui
1 H.Maculata
1 P.Irminia

1 Heterometrus sp.


and growing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nixy

*Faith's and Eden's leggy babies*

The ever growing list of the twins beasties.
____________________________________________________
~*~Tarantulas~*~

2 -  A. seemanni (*Female* )F-4" 
3 -  A. avicularia (*3 females*) 3 - 3-1/2" 
1 -  A. versicolor (*Female*  ) 2-1/2
1 -  A. huriana (* *Female*  ) 5"
6 - B. albopilosum (*unsexed slings* - *Mature Male*) 1/4" to 1/2"{slings} 3-1/2 {mature male- researved for breeding loan}
2 -  B. emilia (*Male* ~*Female* )F-4" - M-4"
1 -  B. smithi (*female*  )5" (Currently looking for a male)
1 - B. vagans (*unsexed*) 2-1/2"
1 - C. fasciatum(*Unsexed) 2"
1 -  C. fimbriatus (*Unsexed* ) 2-1/2"
6 - E. campestratus (*unsexed slings* - *Mature Male*) 1/4" to 1/2"{slings} 5' {mature male - Currently out on breeding loan}
1 - G. auerostriata (*Unknown* ) 2"
6 -  G. rosea (*2 mature Females*-*4 unsexed slings*) 3-1/2 looking for mates. Slings: 1/4"
2 -  L. parahybana (*1 Female* ~ *1 unsexed*) 4-1/2"- and 2"
1 -  L. cristatus (*Unsexed* ) 3"
1 -  N. coloratovillosum ( *Unsexed*) 2"
1 -  P. cambridgei (*Female* ) 5"
1 -  P. murinus ~red form~ (*Female*  ) 3-1/2"
1 -  T. Blondi (*Female* ) 2-1/2"
--
We also have--
~*~Millipedes~*~

2 -  Archispirostreptus gigas (*Female* Penelope - *Male* Penny)8" - 6"
--
~*~Scorpions~*~
1 - Pandinus imperator (*female*) 5"

--
As well we breed and raise out own prey items. This includes. 
Superworms.
Mealworms.
Wax worms.
Crickets.
-
Soon to be raising for prey items:
Silk worms.
Goliath hornworms
--

____________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Code Monkey

Here's what I've got:
_Male-Female-Unsexed_
1x (0-0-1) Aphonopelma anax "Texas tan" 
2x (0-0-2) Aphonopelma species "Flagstaff orange" 
3x (0-0-3) Avicularia versicolor "Antilles pinktoe"
1x (0-0-1) Brachypelma albopilosum "Honduran curly hair"
1x (0-0-1) Brachypelma boehmi "Mexican fireleg"
2x (0-0-2) Brachypelma emilia "Mexican redleg"
1x (0-1-0) Brachypelma verdezi "Rose grey"
1x (0-0-1) Brachypelma ruhnaui "Mexican golden redrump"
4x (2-0-2) Brachypelma smithi "Mexican redknee"
1x (0-0-1) Brachypelma vagans "Mexican red rump"
2x (0-0-2) Cyclosternum fasciatum "Costa Rican tigerrump"
1x (0-0-1) Grammostola alticeps "Brazilian smokey grey"
4x (0-0-4) Grammostola aureostriata "Chaco golden stripe"
2x (0-0-2) Grammostola pulchra "Brazilian black"
1x (0-0-1) Nhandu carapoensis "Brazilian red"
2x (0-1-1) Nhandu coloratovillosus "Brazilian black & white"
2x (1-1-0) Nhandu vulpinus "Brazilian giant blond"
3x (0-0-3) Paraphysa scrofa "Chilean copper"
1x (0-0-2) Poecilotheria formosa "Salem ornamental"
2x (0-0-2) Poecilotheria regalis "Indian ornamental"
1x (0-0-2) Pterinochilus murinus "Usambara baboon"
1x (0-0-1) Tapinauchenius purpureus "Purple treespider"


1x Blaptica dubia colony "Orange spotted cockroach"
1x Gromphadorhina portentosa colony "Madagascar hissing cockroach"
Totals without spines: 39 tarantulas and oodles of roaches



2x (0-2-0) Canis lupis familiaris (Beagle-Jack Russel cross, Beagle-Chihuahua cross) "Dog, aka Cricket and Lily"
3x (1-2-0) Mustela (putorius) furo "Domestic ferret, aka Kira, Fuzz, and Kibble"
Totals with spines: 2 dogs, 3 ferrets


----------



## skinheaddave

Numbers always vary for us -- especially the short-lived Buthidae, so I will just post species we are working with.  
_(B)_ indicates a breeding project.

*Scorpions:*
Androctonus amoreuxi
Androctonus australis
Androctonus mauritanicus
Centruroides exilicauda _(B)_
Centruroides gracilis _(B)_
Centruroides margaritatus _(B)_
Centruroides vittatus _(B)_
Euscorpius tergestinus _(B)_
Hadogenes paucidens
Hadruroides charcasus _(B)_
Heterometrus longimanus _(B)_
Heterometrus spinifer _(B)_
Heterometrus swammerdami_(B)_
Hottentotta hottentotta _(B)_
Leiurus quinquestriatus _(B)_
Lychas mucronatus _(B)_
Mesobuthus tamulus _(B)_
Odontorus dentatus
Opisthacanthus asper _(B)_
Opisthacanthus rugiceps _(B)_
Opisthacanthus sp. _(B)_
Pandinus imperator _(B)_
Paruoctonus gracilior _(B)_
Tityus melanostictus
Tityus serrulatus_(B)_
Vaejovis coahuilae _(B)_
Vaejovis confusus
Vaejovis spinigerus _(B)_

*Tarantulas:*
Acanthoscurria geniculata 
Aphonopelma seemanni _(B)_
Aphonopelma hentzi _(B)_
Aphonopelma sp. (carslbad green)
Aphonopelma sp. (something else)
Avicularia avicularia
Avicularia braunshauseni
Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma smithi _(B)_
Brachypelma vagans _(B)_
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola rosea _(B)_
Haplopelma lividum
Poecilitheria regalis _(B)_
Pterinochilus murinus _(B)_

*Other:* 
Archispirostreptus gigas _(B)_

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## jwb121377

*Tarantulas*
_Male-Female-Unsexed_ 
0-0-1 Acanthoscurria insubtilis
0-0-1 Avicularia minatrix 
0-0-1 Avicularia versicolor
0-0-1 Brachypelma vagans
0-0-1 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0-0-1 Eupalaestrus campestratus
0-1-2 Grammostola aureostriata 
0-0-1 Grammostola pulchra
0-0-2 Lasiodora parahybana
0-0-3 Nhandu coloratovillosus
0-1-0 Paraphysa scrofa
0-0-1 Stromatopelma calceatum
0-0-3 Tapinauchenius gigas 


*Other Arachnids*
_Male-Female-Unsexed_

0-0-1 Mastigoproctus giganteus

*Reptiles*
_Male-Female-Unsexed_

1-0-0  Mali Uromastyx 

*Mammals*
_Male-Female-Unsexed_

0-2-0  House Cats


----------



## That Guy

my wimpy list .. but my T is awesomeso its worth it:

A.seemani,

Rosie(R.I.P)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## conipto

I hope this thread is editable 

1 Each of..

_Cyclosternum fasciatum
Grammastola rosea
Hysterocrates gigas
Avicularia versicolor
Haplopelma sp. "aureopilosum"
Psalmopeous irminia
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria formosa
Brachyplema smithi
Lasiodora cristatus
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Aphonopelma moderatum
Psalmopeous cambridgei
Brachypelma albopilosum
Lasiodora parahybana
Haplopelma lividum

_
2 _Avicularia avicularia_ 
2 _Poecilotheria ornata_


and on the way : Mature Male _Haplopelma sp. "aureopilosum"_, _Anuroctonus sp. "Mafia scorpion"_, and an adult female, and subadult male pair of _Cyclosternum fasciatum_




Bill


----------



## Lycanthrope

Tarantulas:
1. G. rosea (2)
2. A. seemanni
3. A. avic (Adult female and adult male)
4. P. chordatus
5.P. regalis (male on loan)
6. C. bechuanicus
7. E. pachypus
8. H. maculata (adult female and juvie male)
9. S. calceatum (3 juvie females and one juvie male)
10. H. lividum

True spiders:
1. L. mactans
2. P. audax

Scorpions:
1. P. imperator
2. H. spadix
3. B. jacksonii

Centipedes:
S. sp. (tanzanian yellowleg)

Roaches:
Gromphadorhina portentosa (colony)

Herps:
Varanus exanthematicus


----------



## Tarantula Lover

*My beautiful bugs!*

TARANTULAS
11 tarantulas,
10 different species
ok here we go....
*2 Usmabara's
*1 G.rosea
*1 P.cambridgei
*1 A.aviucularia
*1 A.laeta
*1 B.vagans
*1 C.crawshayi
*1 B.albopilosum
*1 A.versicolor
*1 C.cyaneopubescens 

Thats all of them for now, more to come!

This will change

=D ;P  

James Kakos


----------



## The_Phantom

1 Grammastola Rosea (Rose) Female 
1 Avicularia Avicularia (Tiny) unknown
1 Brachypelma smithi (Scarlet O'Hairy) Female
3 A.Gigas,...(african giant millipedes) 2' long, babies!
RIP:

1 G.Rosea (Harrison) Male
1 Avic Avic. (Hiorshi) ?

2 cats, 3 bettas.


----------



## krystal

b. boehmei - (fera, mature male)
2—pterinochilus sp. - (aryol and unnamed)
l. parahybana 
2—b. albopilosum (both juvies)
a. avicularia juvie
a. moderatum juvie
2—g. rosea (mature male red phase and spiderling)
a. versicolor sling
a. geniculata - (j-lo or bela 2)
p. irminia 
b. cyaneifemur sling
b. vagans sling

spidersitting for 13 or something spiders from lam

blaptica dubia roach colony

ex-spiders
a. geniculata - (bela)
l. cristata sling 
a. chalcodes - (vlad)
c. cyanopubescens 
unidentified sp sling - doa
c. cyaneopubescens (mature male—sending to bryan for some breedin')

ex-scorpions
pandinus imperator - (dragera)


----------



## pategirl

Here's what I have now:
Tarantulas:
Acanthoscurria geniculata - Brazilian whitebanded..1
Aphonopelma seemanni - Costa Rican zebra..2
Aphonopelma anax - Texas Tan..1
Avicularia avicularia - Pinktoe..3
Avicularia versicolor - Antilles Pinktoe..2
Brachypelma albopilosum..1
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus - Greater Horned Baboon..1
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens - Greenbottle blue..2
Cyrtopholis portoricae..1
Ephebopus cyanognathus...1
Ephebopus murinus...1
Eucratoscelus pachypus..1
Eupalaestrus campestratus...1
G. aureostriata - chaco golden knee..1
Grammastola rosea - Chilean rose..2
Heteroscodra maculata - Togo Starburst/Ornamental Baboon..1
Haplopelma lividum - Cobalt blue..1
Haplopelma schmidti - Chinese Golden Tiger..1
Hysterocrates gigas - Cameroon Red...1
Laisodora parahybana - Brazilian salmon..1
Nhandu carapoensis - Brazilian Red...1
Phormictopus cancerides - Hatian Brown..1
Poecilotheria striata - Mysore ornamental..1
Psalmopoeus irminia...1
Psalmopoeus pulcher...1
Pterinochilus murinus - Usumbara orange baboon..1
Theropsa blondi - Goliath Birdeater..1

Scorpions:

Pandinus imperator..1

Centipede:
Scolopendra mortisans..1

Non-invert pets:
corn snakes:
1 snow 
1 ghost 
1 silver queen ghost
2 anerythristic 
2 normal
1 okeetee
1 amelanistic
1 ball python
2 grey rat snakes 
1 Columbian redtail boa
Taco, the cockatiel
Shadow, the black lab
Chester, the pit bull mix


----------



## Devildoll

1.2.2  Poecilotheria ornata
1.1.2  Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.0  Poecilotheria formosa
1.1.4  Hysterocrates gigas
0.0.1  Brachypelma emilia
0.0.2  Pterinochilus sp. "Usambara Orange Baboon"
0.1.0  Brachypelma smithi

0.0.1  Anuroctonus phaiodactylus "Mafia scorpion"


Herps:
3.4 Boa constrictor imperator (Columbian local boas, no crosses here!)
1.0 Epicrates cenchia cenchia (Brazilian rainbow boa)
1.0 Corallus hortulanus (Amazon tree boa)
1.1 Pogona Vitticeps (Bearded dragons)


----------



## Weapon-X

*in progress, in progress...*

Old Worlders are the best.

Haplopelma Schmidti-Chinese Golden Earth Tiger ,adult female

Haplopelma sp. "Chinese Black Earth Tiger" ,adult female

Haplopelma sp. "Longipedum"-Thai Tiger ,adult female

Haplopelma sp. "Aureopilosum"-Asian Black ,adult female

Haplopelma Lividum- Cobalt Blue ,adult female(s) x 2

Cyriopagopus Shioedtei-Malaysian Earth Tiger ,adult female

Haplopelma sp. "Aureopilosum"- Asian Black 1.5" sling

Chilobrachy Fimbriatus-Indian Violet  (Gravid) female

Scolopendra Heroes Castacieps-Texas Red Headed Centipede x1 @2"

Blaptica Dubia-Guyana Spotted Roaches 100+

I NEED H. minax , H. albostriatum, and H. costale


----------



## JacenBeers

1 adult male Cyriopagopus paganus
1 adult female Cyriopagaopus paganus
1 Psalmopoeus irminia spiderling
1 adult male Heteroscodra maculata
1 juvenile Cyclosternum fasciatum
1 subadult Pterinochilus murinus (Usumbara)
1 juvenile female Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
1 adult female Grammastola rosea
1 subadult male Lasiodora parahybana
1 adult female Aphonopelma seemani
1 Brachypelma emilia spiderling
1 Lasiodora cristatus spiderling

2 adult Pandinus imperator Scorpions


----------



## Grael

I have one yay! Nova my A .Geniculata (you all know what i got cause i never shut up about her anyway lol)

But hoping to get a B. Beohmei soon


----------



## Vayu Son

*><*

*Avicularia braunshauseni
*Avicularia versicolor
*(4)Brachypelma albopilosum
*Citharischius crawshayi  (female)
*Cyriopagopus thorelli
*(1)Eupalastrus campestratus
*Grammastola pulchra
*(2)Grammastola rosea (1 female)
*Haplopelma lividum
*Heteroscodra maculata
*Paraphysa scrofa
*Poecilotheria fasciata  (female)
*Poecilotheria ornata
*Poecilotheria rufilata
*Poecilotheria striata  (female)
*Psalmopoeus cambridgei (female)

*Latrodectus geometricus (female)

*Nauphoeta cinerea colony


-V


----------



## Whitdadie

Well...  I have one invert being a scorpion:

A. australis (named Spike)

and

non-inverts:
1.0 Leopard Gecko (named Geico)
1.0 Veiled Chameleon (named Aflac)  

:}


----------



## Theraphosa

*Here's my list*

Tarantulas:
Aphonopelma seemanni
Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma albopilosum
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Citharischius crawshayi
Cyriopagopus paganus
Cyriopagopus thorelli
7x-Eupalaestrus campestratus
Haplopelma lividum
2x-Hysterocrates gigas
Lasiodora parahybana
Poecilotheria rufilata
Psalmopoeus irminia
Pterinochilus murinus
Theraphosa blondi

Centipedes:
Haitian Giant (Scolopendra sp.)
Vietnamese Giant (Scolopendra subspinipes ssp.) 
S heros 

Scorpion:
Dune Scorpion (Smeringus mesaensis)


----------



## BugBoyX

Here's my list of inverts..........

1- Lasidora cristata (Regina)
1- Grammostola rosea (Pink)
1- Hadrurus arizonensis spadix (Spike)
1- Blaberus craniifer (Morty)
500+- Nauphoeta cinerea (breakfast, lunch & dinner)


----------



## Mendi

M.F.?
0.1.0 Aphonopelma bicoloratum, Mexican Bloodleg
Sebring​0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni, Costa Rican Zebra
Tuesday Morning​0.0.2 Avicularia versicolor,Antilles Pinktoe
0.3.4 Brachypelma albopilosum, Curly HairRoxanne  
Frizzle
Rex
Curly
Dazzle​0.0.2 Brachypelma angustum, Costa Rican RedTrouble
Mess​0.1.1 Brachypelma auratum, Mexican FlamekneeWhiskey	mF​0.1.2 Brachypelma boehmei, Mexican FirelegHotlegs	mF	
	Wild Thing​0.1.2 Brachypelma emilia, Mexican Redleg
Gypsy	mF​0.0.2 Brachypelma klassi, Mexican PinkMartini
	Spumanti​0.0.2 Brachypelma sabulosum, Guatemalan Redrump	
Pheena
	Kit​1.1.2 Brachypelma smithi, Mexican Redknee
Alice	mF				
	Smitty	M​0.1.1 Brachypelma vagans, Mexican Red Rump
Fierce  mM  RIP	
	Sparkle mF  bred tp Fierce
	Crimson​0.0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli, Straight Horned Baboon
Weaver​0.1.4 Eupalaestrus campestratus, Pink Zebra Beauty
Marlo mF​0.3.0 Grammostola pulchra, Brazilian Black
Chrysler  mF					
	Midnight					
	Hematite​0.1.0 Grammostola rosea, Chilean Rose
Charlotte  mF​0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum, Cobalt Blue
Saphire	mF​0.0.1 Poecilotheria fasciata, Sri Lankan Ornamental
Fangorn​0.0.1 Poecilotheria formosa, Salem Ornamental
Legolas​0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica, Gooty Ornamental	
Halona  aka "Of happy fortune"​0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata, Fringed Ornamental
Galadriel​0.0.1 Poecilotheria pederseni, Pedersen's Ornamental
Aragorn​1.1.1 Poecilotheria regalis, Indian Ornamental
Shalimar mF
	Casmir	M
	Boromir​0.0.2 Poecilotheria rufilata, Redslate Ornamental
Grasshopper
	Kricket​0.0.5 Poecilotheria striata, Mysore Ornamental
Arachna
	Banshee
	Dementia
	Lestat 
	Nosferatu​Breeding for hopeful '06 slings

Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma seemanni
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma vagans
Eupalaestrus campestratus
Haplopelma lividum
Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## Valael

No more spiders....for now! 



Check back later.


----------



## danread

1 Lasiodora parahybana
1 Brachypelma emilia
1 Brachypelma smithi
1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
1 Heteroscodra maculata 
1 Pterinochilus murinus 'Usambara'

2 Pandinus imperator

1 Vanuatu scolopendra
1 Scolopendra subspinipes


----------



## Static_69

Tarantulas
2x G. rosea (chilean rose)(4 3/4 in. and 3 in.)
A. moderatum (rio grande gold)(2 in.)
T. blondi (goliath birdeater)(2 1/4 in.)
H. lividum (cobalt blue)(2 in.)
2x P. murinus (starburst usambara) (3/4 in. and 3 1/2 in.)
H. maculata (ornamental baboon)(1 1/4 in.)
B. ablopilosum (curlyhair) (1/4 in.)

Scorpions 
Hadogenes sp.?
S. mesaensis
B. jacksoni
P. imperator

Centipedes
Scolopendra suspinipes ssp. (Vietnamese giant)
Alipes sp. (feathertail pede)


----------



## jezzy607

TARANTULAS
1   A. brocklehursti (7.0") female
1   A. geniculata (3.5") female
2   A. anax (0.5")
5   A. anax (4.0"+) females
2   A. "flagstaff orange" (0.5")
3   A. wichitanum (0.6")
3   B. albopilosum (0.25")
1   B. boehmei (1.0")
3   B. emilia (0.75-1.0")
3   B. klaasi (2.0-3.0")
1   B. smithi (3.5") female
1   C. cyaneopubescens (4.0") female
1   E. campestratus (4.5")  female
1   E. pachypus (3.0") female
1   G. rosea (2.5") female?
3   G. pulchra (1.25-1.75")
5   L. parahybana (2.5-3.0")
1   P. chordatus (3.25") female
1   P. murinus (6.0") adult female
29  P. murinus (0.75-1.0")


MANTIDS
12 S. limbata L9-adult

MISC.
millipedes & roaches


----------



## sunnymarcie

*The ZOO! ~:0)*

Here's my list
6- Millipedes~ 2 now
Lot's of feeder critter's
TARANTULAS:
1~ A. Moderatum~ "Goldie" (female)

1~A. hentzi (male)

2~A. hentzi slings (thanks BOTAR)

1~ A. avic (female) (possible breeding project)

3~ G. Rosea One male two female

1~ King Baboon~Citharischius crawshayi  

1~Pterinochilus sp. "Usambara Orange Baboon" (female)  (+ 1 sling)

2~ PZB slings, molting and eating like crazy! 

2~Curly B. albopilosum

3~ Chaco's (Thanks JP)~G. aureostriata~ FREEBIES  :wall: 

2~ L. parahybana (2 different bloodlines)

1~ L. cristata (V. cristatus?) 

2~B. smithi

1~G. pulchra (Thanks Joy!)

1~ P. cancerides (female)

1~P. regalis=D (sling)

1~P. regalis- female (thanks JP)  

1~A. geniculata (sling)

2~B. vagans

1~B.sabulosum

1~E. pachypus (female) (thanks JP)  

1~T. puriens (female)

1~P. lugardi (female)

1~P.scrofa (tiny sling) (JP thx) 

And the only "Haunting Spider" in the world~ PEKKA!:}

SCORPIONS:
1~Maffia Scorpion
2~ Flat Rock's- one now
3~B. jacksonii (Thanks Josh)

Check out my not so spineless ones
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20628


----------



## SkyeSpider

*Tarantulas:*
Aphonopelma hentzi (female) - Aurek
Avicularia versicolor (female) - Cholora jr.
Grammostola pulchra (female) - Keiran
Nhandu chromatus (female) - Nightcrawler
Theraphosia blondi (female) - Gion
Theraphosia blondi (male) - unnamed

*Other inverts:*
Grass mantid (?) - unnamed
Flat rock scorpion (?) - unnamed
Scolopendra heros heros (?) - Satan
Puerto Rican millipedes (colony)
Orange-head roaches (colony)

*Mammels:*
Pug (female) - Tumble


----------



## Steve Nunn

Ummm, Selenocosmia crassipes x 400 give or take ten or so.
Selenocosmia stirlingi x 350 give or take.
Selenocosmia species x 23
Selenocosmia sp. x 5
Phlogiellus sp. x 70 give or take.
Phlogiellus sp. x 4
Selenotypus plumipes x 47
Selenotypus sp. x 35
Coremiocnemis sp.? x 2

Every know and then some funnel-webs, Hadronyche formidabilis, H.infensa, H.cerbera, A.robustus

Nemesiidae:
Aname sp. x 1


Idiopodae sp. x 1

Scorpions vary from week to week depending on how many I sell/swap, but these are the species usually in the house at various times:

Liocheles waigiensis

Urodacinae:
Urodacus planimanus
Urodacus yaschenkoi
Urodacus elongatus
Urodacus manicatus
Urodacus novaehollandiae
Urodacus armatus
Urodacus sp.

Buthidae:
Isometrus melanodactilus
Lychas sp.
Lychas variatus

Cercophonius squama

Centipedes:
Ethmostigmus rhubripes
Scolopendra westwoodi
Scolopendra sp.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## MrDeranged

*Our List*

Well, here goes

*Tarantulas*

2 Heteroscodra maculata
1 Psalmopoeus pulcher
1 Avicularia urticans
1 Stromatopelma calceatum
3 Brachypelma albopilosum
1 Brachypelma pallidum
1 Paraphysa scrofa
1 Aphonopelma hentzi
1 Haplopelma lividum
16 Hysterocrates gigas
1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
1 Megaphobema robustum
1 Selenocosmia arndsti
1 Eupalaestrus weijenberghi
3 Brachypelma smithi
2 Brachypelma boehmei
1 Aphonopelma bicoloratum
1 Pterinochilus chordatus
1 Ceratogyrus marashalli
1 Eupalaestrus campestratus
1 Ephebopus rufescens
1 Ephebopus cyanognathus
1 Ephebopus murinus
1 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
1 Pamphobeteus fortis
1 Lasiodora cristata
1 Lasiodora parahybana
1 Pterinochilus sp. "dodoma"
1 Xenesthis immanis
2 Avicularia avicularia
1 Grammostola rosea
1 Brachypelma vagans
1 Ceratogyrus sanderii
1 Aphonopelma sp. "carlsbad"
1 Haplopelma sp. "longipendum"
1 Brachypelma emilia
1 Nhandu vulpinus
1 Grammostola aureostriata
1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
1 Poecilotheria ornata
1 Poecilotheria formosa
1 Poecilotheria rufilata
1 Poecilotheria striata
1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
1 Aphonopelma moderatum
1 Grammostola pulchra
1 Nhandu colloratovillosus
1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
1 Euathlus pulcherimuklaasi
1 Brachypelma klaasi
1 Avicularia geroldi
2 Grammostola acteon

*Centipedes*


1 Lithobius forficatus
8 Scolopendra heros castaneiceps
1 Scolopendra heros heros
1 Scolopendra subspinipes
1 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans
1 Scolopendra sp. "vanuatu"

*Scorpions*


1 Scorpio maurus
2 Centruroides vittatus
1 Pandinus imperator
2 Vaejovis spinigerus

Scott and Debby


----------



## Maggie

Well, this is an ongoing list from week to week but at this point this is what i have. LOL, it is a mix of scientific and common names, i warn you! But i am getting much better at it. Most are slings, but i do have a couple juvies and adults too.
Quite a number of A. avics
Five Curlies
One Brazilian Salmon Pink
One Bolivian Salmon Pink
One P. cambridgei
One Red Phase Rosehair
One C. marshalli
One H. minax
One Tiger Rump
One Pink Zebra Beauty
One Chaco Golden Knee
Hopefully this next order will include Usumbara, H. gigas, an adult female A. avic, an adult female A. seemani, A. metallica, Brazilian Black, and a Huahini Bird Spider.
Looking back over this i realize i must have had more fun Friday night that i thought! Oh well, i think you get the idea. 
As long as i am thinking about it, previously owned: Chilean Copper and Rio Grande Golden (lost to bad molts), New Mexican Blonde (went awol). Also a Curly and a A. seemani that are now with my son.


----------



## ArachnoJoost

This is my list (will change in the future...)
Tarantula's:
Acanthoscurria geniculata       (1")         x 20
Avicularia versicolor (female?) (2 1/2")   x 1
Cyclosternum fasciatum           (1 1/4")  x 3
Brachypelma smithi (1fem, 1male) (3")   x 2
Grammostola rosea (female)  (5")          x 2
Haplopelma lividum (3/4")                      x 3
Lasiodora parahybana (male) (5 1/2")   x 1
Poecilotheria regalis                (2")         x 1
Poecilothera rufilata                (2 1/2")   x 1
Pterinochilus murinus RCF (fem) (4")      x 1

Other spiders:
1 Nephila clavipes eggsack
Many Nephila spiderlings

Other animals:
Veiled Chameleon male
Jack Russel Terrier


----------



## Rookie

Hey all,

Here's my list of inverts, just so I can fit in:

1-Grammostola Pulchra; 2.5"-Brazilian Black

That's it.  But!  We all know Peso is the beginner, and I want more.  I have a 1" versi coming my way from montreal at the end of April.  That'll make two.  Not bad..not bad...

Vertebrates:

1-Shiz Tzu pure bred; 12 year old female.  The family dog. 

Not a very impressive list, I know.  But I have a girlfriend who is still getting accustomed to the exotic pets scene.  I have a lot of things I want to add, namely a corn and a leopard gecko.  All in good time.  
Cheers everyone,
Paul


----------



## Frank

::Scorps::
1.2 Heterometrus longimanus (Asian forest) - Adults
0.1 Androctonus australis - Adults
0.4 Centruroides gracilis

::Others::
1.6 Archispirostreptus gigas (African Giant Black millipede) - Adults
0.2 ??? (Giant red millipede) - Adults

::Wish list::
As much Centruroides sp. as possible!

::Had in the past::
0.0.1 Mesobuthus martensii - Adult
0.1 Lampropeltis getula californiae (Californian kingsnake albinos) - 3' 4"
1.0 Lasiodorides striatus (sold)
1.0 Hadrurus arizonensis (died)
0.1 Pandinus imperator (gave to a friend)
1.1 Eublepharis macularius (sold)
0.0.2 Opistophthalmus glabrifrons OR wahlbergii (Mozambique Tri-color) - 1 1/2"
0.0.3 Centruroides vittatus - Adults
0.0.1 Grammostola rosea (Rosy) - 1/4"


----------



## kairo

well, here's my small collection(relative to many here, at least). i will be collecting much more in the future.

current tarantulas:

1 avicularia avicularia
1 citharishius crawshayi
1 grammastola rosea
2 haplopelma lividum

wanted tarantulas:

a. juruensis 
b. smithi
b. vagans
c. fimbriatus
c. cyaneopubescens
e. murinus
h. albostriatum
h. minax
h. maculata
poecilotheria sp. (any/all pokies available!)
pterinochilus sp.

current reptiles:

3 boa constrictor imperator (1 albino male, 2 fem. hets; breeding project) acquired from jeremy stone reptiles www.kingsnake.com/stone or www.motleyboas.com
1 dumerils boa
1 burmese python
1 savannah monitor


----------



## vulpina

Here's what I currently have, I have one of each species:

Theraphosa blondi
Grammastola rosea
Hysterocrates hercules
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Aphonopelma seemanni
Brachypelma boehmi
Lasiodora parahybana
Haplopelma albostriatum
Poecilotheria regalis
Thrixopelma pruriens
Avicularia avicularia
Brachypelma vagans
Brachypelma albopilosum
Euathlus pulcherrimaklassi
Psalmopoeus irminia
Brachypelma emelia
Grammastola pulchra
Grammastola aureostriatum
Chilobrachys fimbriatus x2
Haplopelma lividum
Heteroscodra maculata
Citarschius crawshayi 
Vitalius platyomma
Lasiodora cristata
Lasiodora difficilis
Phormictopus cancerides
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Brachypelma smithi
Ephebopus uatuman
Cyriopagopus thorelli
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Psalmopoeus reduncans
Avicularia versicolor
Pterinochilus "Usambara"
Brachypelma ruhnaui
Brachypelma auratum
Eupalastreus campestratus
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
Bonnetina cyaneifemur
Nhandu vulpinus


to be continued......

Andy


----------



## dennis

M.F.?
0.0.2 Avicularia bicegoi 0.5"
0.1.0 Aviculaira ulrichea 5"+ 
0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum 4"
0.0.1 Brachypelma annitha 3.5-4"
0.0.2 Brachypelma auratum 1"
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei  4"
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia 1"
0.1.1 Brachypelma klaasi 0.5" 2"
0.0.1 Brachypelma ruhnaui 1.5-2"
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi 3.5"
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans 4"
0.0.4 Ceratogyrus darlingi 0.3"
0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum 4.5"
0.0.4 Ephebopus cyanognathus 0.75"
1.1.0 Grammostola rosea 5.5"+
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum 1.5"
0.0.1 Iridopelma hirsutum 0.75"
0.0.1 Lasiodora difficilis 1.25"
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" 5"
1.0.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei 6-7"
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia 1.5"
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus pulcher 0.75"
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus reduncus 0.75"
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus (rcf) 5"+
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius cupreus (?) 2-2.5"
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius elenae 0.5-0.75"
0.0.1 Theraphosa blondi 3.5"



I know I'm bad at sexing....

And the list keeps growing.

Dennis


----------



## Immortal_sin

I might as well...if I can remember them all 

slings:

Pterinochilus sp (Usambara) x10
L difficulis x 10
B albopilosum x 15
A eutylenum x 12
Aphonopelma sp (Roswell) x 3
B ruhnaui x 1
E rufescens x 1
L parahybana x 1
A braunshauseni x 2
A avicularia x 1
A purpurea x 1
B emilia x 1
P ornata x 1
S calceatum x 1
A geniculata x 1
M mesomelas x 1

Juvies:

A versicolor x 2 
G rosea x 1 ~ male
G areostriatum x 1 ~ male
A hentzi x 1 ~ male
Aphonopelma sp (cuernavaca) x 1 ~ male
E campestratus x 1 ~ female
P regalis x 1 ~ male
P fasciata x 1 ~ male
Aphonopelma sp (Carlsbad green) x 1 ~ female

adults (or close to it)

L parahybana ~ 2 female, 1 male
A geniculata x 1 ~ male
G rosea x 2 ~ females
C cyaneopubescens x 2 ~ females
Pterinochilus sp (Usambara) x 2 ~ females
G pulchra x 1 ~ female
B albopilosum x 1 ~ female
B smithi x 1 ~ female
N carapoensis x 1 ~ female
A seemanni x 1 ~ male
E campestratus x 1 ~ female
A chalcodes x 1 ~ female
A anax x 1 ~ female
B vagans x 1 ~ female
C fasciatum x 1 ~ mature male
A urticans x 1 ~ female
H lividum x 1 ~ female
C crayshawi x 1 ~ female
M robustum x 1 ~ female

Loaner males:
C cyaneopubescens
Usambara

eggsacs in progress:
A versicolor

Babysitting:

LOTS 

2 huntsman (don't know scientific names)
N cinerea colony
mealworm colony
M giganteus x 1 ~ male
Lichanura trivirgata x 1 ~ male (rosy boa)
tortoise x 1 ~ female

then the fuzzy verts:

rottweiler
pit bull mix
pot belly pig
2 dumbo ratties

EDIT: I *knew* I'd forget something...and I did...my megaphobemas!


----------



## XOskeletonRED

This includes some species I have kept in the past as stated.


Scorpions:

A. amoreuxi (1M, previously kept)
A. australis (1M, 2F)
A. bicolor (1M, 1F, previously kept) 
B. jacksoni (1M, 2F, previously kept dark morph)
B. arenicola (1M)
B. occitanus (2M, 1F)
C. exilicauda (1M, 3F, previously kept)
C. gracilis (1M, 4F)
C. henzi (2M, previously kept)
C. margaritatus (1M, 2F, lotsa little ones!)
C. vitattus (1M, 1F and lot of young)
H. troglodytes (10M, 15F, mostly little ones)
H. charcasus (1M, 1F)
H. arizonensis arizonensis (2M, 6F)
H. arizonensis pallidus (3M, 5M)
H. spadix (6M, 18F)
H. longimanus (6M, 1F, previously kept)
H. spiniferis (unknown numbers, mostly young)
H. hottentota (2M, 2F)
H. polystictus (1M, 2F)
H. trilineatus (1M, 2F)
L. quinquestriatus (1M, 1F and lots of young)
O. ecristatus (1M, 1F)
O. glabifrons (2M, 5F)
P. cavimanus (unknown numbers, mostly young)
P. colei (1M)
P. imperator (16M, 16F, some young)
P. heterurus (1M, previously kept)
P. leiosoma (2M, 8F)
P. transvaalicus (2M, 3F)
V. carolinianus (1M, 1F, and lots of young with more adults coming soon)
V. intermedius (scorplette is currently taxonomically unidentified but all markings are in the right order for the species named)

 I have purposely left several species out of this list.


Tarantulas:

A. seemani (1M, 1F)
A. avicularia (1F)
G. rosea (1F, previously kept)
H. lividum (1 unsexed)
H. schmidti (1F)
L. parahybana (1F)
P. murinus (1M)

 I have purposely left one species out of this list.

Millis:

A. gigas (3M, 5F)
Unknown sp. (unknown numbers. Sp. from N. GA)
3 Unknown Plated sp. (unknown numbers. Sp. from N. GA)
Unknown sp. (unknown numbers. Sp from Louisiana)

Centis:

Scolopendra subspinipes ssp. (5 unsexed)
Unknown sp.  (red. unknown numbers. Sp. from N. GA)
Unknown sp.  (orange. unknown numbers. Sp. from N. GA)
Unknown sp.  (green. 2. Sp from N. GA)
Unknown sp. (unknown numbers. Sp. from S. GA)
Unknown sp. (unknown numbers. Sp. from Louisiana)


There are quite a few species which I have ordered and paid for but have not yet been shipped to me.

adios,
edw.


----------



## pronty

My Tarantulas:

Acanthoscurria geniculata x 2
Aphonopelma caniceps x 1
Avicularia metallica x 1
Avicularia versicolor x 2
Brachypelma auratum x 2
Brachypelma boehmei x 2
Brachypelma emilia x 2
Brachypelma ruhnaui x 1
Brachypelma smithi x 4
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens x 4
Cyclosternum fasciatum x 1
Cyclosternum pentaloris(?) x 3
Grammostola aureostriata x 1
Grammostola pulchra x 1
Grammostola rosea x 4
Haplopelma lividum x 4
Holothele incei x 3
Lasiodora parahybana x 1
Lasiodora striatus(?) (striatipes?) x 1
Nhandu chromatus x 1
Nhandu colloratovillosus x 1
Poecilotheria fasciata x 3
Poecilotheria miranda x 1
Poecilotheria ornata x 3
Poecilotheria pederseni x 1
Poecilotheria regalis x 1
Pterinochilus murinus x 2
Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus x 1

True spiders:
Latrodectus menavodi x 1
Loxosceles laeta x 1

Millipede:
Archispirostreptus gigas x 1

Roaches:
Archimandrita tesselata
Blaberus discoidales
Gromphadorrhina portentosa


----------



## Lasiodora

Tarantulas:
Adults
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Haplopelma schmidti
1.0 Poecilotheria penderseni

Sexed juvies
1.1 Phormictopus cancerides
0.1 Brachypelma klaasi

Unsexed sling and juvies
1 Acantosurria geniculata
1 Avicularia aurantiaca
2 Avicularia purpurea
2 Avicularia versicolor
2 Brachypelma ruhnaui
2 Cyriopagopus thorelli
1 Citharischius crawshayi
1 Grammostola pulchra
1 Hystercrates hercules
1 Lasiodora parahybana
1 Nhandu coloratovilosus
2 Poecilotheria formosa
1 Poecilotheria rufilata
1 Poecilotheria smithi
2 Usumbara orange

Scorps:
1 Centruroides gracilis

Herps:
1.2 Eublepharis macularius (leopard gecko)
0.1 Lichanura trivirgata (rosy boa)
1.1 Morelia viridis (green tree python a.k.a chondropython)


----------



## Bry

Tarantulas:

0.0.1 Grammastola pulchra (2.25")
0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum (4.5")
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia (2.75")

Scorpions:

0.0.1 Hadrurus arizonensis (1.5")

Snakes:

1.2 Boa constrictor imperator ssp. (Hog Island boa)
0.1 Morelia spilota cheynei (jungle carpet python)
1.0 Lampropeltis getula californiae (California kingsnake)
1.0 Elaphe obsoleta spiloides (gray rat snake)
1.0 Elaphe obsoleta obsoleta (black rat snake)
1.1 Elaphe guttata guttata (corn snake)
1.0 Pituophis catenifer annectens (San Diego gopher snake)
0.1 Pituophis catenifer sayi (bull snake)
1.0 Python regius (ball python)

Mammals:

1.0 1 year old orange tabby cat


----------



## Haploman

*ahem*

heres mine I'll only list 3:

Poecilotheria Subfusca 5" adult femme fatale
Poecilotheria Subfusca 4" adult femme fatale 
Poecilotheria Subfusca 4" adult femme fatale

hopefully soon Ill be posting pics when I get my digital camera


----------



## Jeff_C

*Updated 09/28/03*

Here is a listing of all the Tarantulas that we have in our care: 

key: male.female[.unidentified] 

0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata (Giant White Knee)
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria suina (Agentina Sulphur Brown)
0.0.1 Aphonopelma sp. (New Mexican Blond)
0.1.0 Aphonopelma chalcodes (Arizona Blond)
0.0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni (Costa Rican Zebra)
1.1.4 Avicularia avicularia (Pinktoe)
0.0.2 Avicularia versicolor (Antilles Pinktoe)
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum (Honduran Curlyhair)
0.0.1 Brachypelma Auratum (Mexican flameknee)
0.0.1 Brachypelma Boehmei (Mexican fireleg)
1.0.0 Brachypelma smithi (Mexican Redknee)
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans (Mexican redrump)
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli (Unicorn Baboon or Cranail Horned Baboon)
1.0.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue)
0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum (Costa Rican tigerrump)
0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus (Blue Fang Skeleton)
0.1.1 Eupalastrus campestratus  (Pink Zebra Beauty)
0.0.1 Grammostola aureostriata (Chaco Golden Knee)
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian black)
0.1.3 Grammostola rosea (Chilean Rose - one is a Red Phase)
0.0.1 Haplopelma sp. "aureopilosum" (Asian Black)
0.1.1 Haplopelma lividum (Cobalt Blue)
0.0.1 Hystercrates gigas (Cameroon Red Baboon)
0.0.1 Lasiodora cristata (White Stripped Birdeater)
0.0.1 Lasiodora difficilis (Brazilian Fire Red)
0.1.2 Lasiodora parahybana (Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater)
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus nigricolor (Common bluebloom)
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata (Fringed ornamental)
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia (Venezuelan Suntiger)
1.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus (Usumbara)
0.1.0 Theraphosa blondi (Goliath Birdeater)

And, for good measure here are the scorpions: 

0.0.1 Smeringus mesaensis (Dune Scorpion)

and a Pede

0.0.1 Scolopendra polymorpha (Texas Tiger Centipede)


Jeff


----------



## Longbord1

Sadly i only have 5 invertabrates looking for more.

G. Rosea---- Redips
P. Murinus----The Angry Cheeto
2L.Parahybana----
A.Avicularia----pinky


----------



## TheDon

Only 3 at the moment but soon to be 4

Chilean Rose - Rose BoJangles (F)

Common Pinktoe - Ms. Pinktoe (F)

Venezuelan SunTiger - SunBob SpiderPants (F)

and soon to have

Togo Starburst - Name and Sex unknown


----------



## belewfripp

*My Ts*

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Aphonopelma sp. "Unknown"
Aphonopelma sp. "Arizona Striped Knee"
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Aphonopelma crinirufrum
Aphonopelma moderatum(2)
Aphonopelma seemanni(3)
Avicularia aviculara (8)
Avicularia geroldi
Avicularia versicolor (2)
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma vagans
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus (2)
Ceratogyrus marshalli (2)
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Citharischius crawshayi (2)
Crassicrus lamanai (3)
Cyclosternum fasciatum (2)
Cyripagopus paganus (poss. Haplopelma "longipedum")(3)
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Ephebopus murinus
Ephebopus rufescens
Eucratoscelus constrictus (2)
Eupalaetrus campestratus
Grammostola actaeon
Grammostola aureostriatus (2)
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola rosea (7)
Haplopelma "aureopilosum"
Haplopelma lividum (5)
Heteroscodra maculata (2)
Hysterocrates gigas (2)
Lasiodora cristatus
Lasiodora parahybana
Megaphobema robustum (2)
Metriopelma sp. "Ecuador dwarf"
Nhandu carapoensis
Nhandu vulpinus
Pamphobeteus antinous
Paraphysa scrofa (2)
Poecilotheria regalis
Pterinochilus sp. poss. chordatus
Pterinochilus sp. poss. lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus rcf (3)
Stromatopelma calceatum
Theraphosa blondi (3)
Thrigmopoeus truculentus



Still not nearly enough.  I want 100 different species.

Adrian


----------



## atavuss

ok........here we go, I had to get my record book, and I have not updated it lately so I don't know how many for sure of some spp. I have:
A. Geniculata-unsexed 3"
A. Bicoloratum-2 adult females, 1 juv male, 4 or so unsexed juvs and lings
A. Chalcodes-adult female
A. Moderatum-2 adult females-1 mature male-5 or so unsexed juvs and lings
A. Versicolor-2 adult females-1 mature male-several unsexed lings
A. Braunshensi  (sp?) 2 unsexed 2"
B. Auratum-3 adult females
B. Boehmei-1 adult female-1 juv female 4.5"-1 juv male 4.5"
B. Emilia-1 juv female 4"
B. Smithi-12........juv females and males about 4 or 5"-several juvs and large lings
C. Cyanopubescens-1 adult female-1 juv 4" unsexed
C. Fasciatum-1 adult female
G. Pulchra-1 adult female-1 juv male around 4.5"-about 5 or 6 unsexed juvs around 3"
G. Rosea-1 adult female normal phase-1 juv red phase female about 5"
M. Robustum-3 adult females
P. Regalis-1 adult female
Pterinochilus sp. "usumbara-1 adult female
V. Christatus-1 3.5" juv unsexed  (sp. name was recently changed?)

amblypigid-2-2" juvs unsexed
vinagaroon-3" adult female
feeder colony of madagascar hissing roaches
feeder colony of death's head roaches

h. spadix adult female and about  10 to 15 of her babies
flat rock scorpion adult male 
4 baby flat rock scorpions
p. imperator-adult female

adult male bearded dragon
adult unsexed blue tongue skink
adult unsexed tokay gecko

1 male-1 female adult red eyed tree frogs
adult possible male "blue" phase white's tree frog

adult unsexed western hog nosed snake
adult unsexed ball python
adult unsexed rosy boa

feeder colony of rats


----------



## Dafne

1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
1 Avicularia versicolor
1 Brachypelma boehmei
1 Brachypelma emilia
1 Brachypelma ruhnaui
1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
1 Eupalaestrus campestratus
1 Grammostola pulchra


----------



## neveragain

updated:

scorpions
1 Hadrurus arizonensis
1 Hadrurus Spadix
2 Hadogenes troglodytes
1 Anuroctonus phaiodactylus
2 Pandinus imperator
5 Centruroides exilicauda
2 Hottentotta trilineatus (Mature male and female)
16 Hottentotta trilineatus (2nd instar)

tarantulas
1 Brachypelma boehmei
1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
1 Brachypelma emilia
1 Lasiodora parahybana

Centipedes
1 Scolopendra subspinipes ssp.

other
5 mali uromastyx
1 egyption uromastyx
1 ornate uromastyx
1 indian uromastyx
1 california kingsnake


----------



## rosehaired1979

1-T.Blondi
2-G.rosea (2)
3-Orange Usambra Baboon


----------



## fatbloke

scorpions 


13 pandinus imperator (emperor)
6 heterometrus spinifer (asian forest)
2 pandinus cavimanus (red claw)
3 opistophthalmus glabifons (shiny burrowing)
2 hadrurus arizonensis (desert hairy)
1 liocheles waigiensis (austrailian rainforest)
2 babycurus jacksoni (red bark)
3 kenya bark (unidentifeid)
1 damon variegatus (tailless whip)


centipedes

1 south african tiger (scolopendra sp)
2 s.h. castaneiceps 
2 s.gigantea
1 s.cingulata 
2 new born s.mortisans
9 s.mortisans (1 with babies)
4 isreali (scolopendra sp)
2 alipes sp

millipedes

4 indonesian (unknown sp)
5 red leg (unknown sp)

other insects

10 pachnoda marginata peregrina (fruit beetles)
2 platymeris rhadamanthus (red assassin bug)
30 juvenile platymeris biguttatus (assassin bug)

roaches

b.cranifer (death heads)
gromphadorhina portentosa (madagascar hissing)
rhyparobia maderae (maderia)
pycnocelus surinamensis (surinam)
eublaberus distanti (?????????)

frogs 
2 whites tree (litoria caerulea)
1 painted bull frog (kaloula pulchra)

lizards
chamaeleo wernei (werners chamleon)


----------



## Crotalus

allright here we go...

0.0.30 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1 Aphonopelma bicoloratum
1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.3 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.3 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.11 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.1 Brachypelma annitha
0.0.3 Brachypelma ruhnaui
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.30 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1 Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
0.1 Poecilotheria formosa
0.0.1 Theraphosa blondi
0.0.1 Xenesthis immanis

0.1 Phoneutria nigriventer

0.0.6 Leiurus quinquestriatus

1.1 Crotalus atrox
2.1 Crotalus v. cerberus
0.1 Crotalus v. viridis
2.0 Crotalus d. durissus

1.1 Hoplias malabaricus

x.x. Blaberus ssp.
x.x Mus muscus


----------



## MizM

Tarantulas:
Acanthoscurria geniculata-Brazilian Whiteknee
Aphonopelma bicoloratum-Mexican Bloodleg
Aphonopelma hentzi-Oklahoma Brown (2)
Aphonopelma moderatum-Rio Grande Gold
Aphonopelma seemani-Costa Rican Zebra (2)
Aphonopelma sp.-Texas species
Aphonopelma wichitanum-Wichita Red
Avicularia avicularia-Pinktoe (2)
Bonnetina cyaneifemur-Mexican Blueleg
Brachypelma albopilosum-Honduran Curly Hair (2)
Brachypelma smithi-Mexican Red Knee
Brachypelma vagans-Mexican Red Rump
Brachypelma verdezi-Rose Grey
Chilobrachy fimbriatus-Indian Violet
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens-Greenbottle Blue
Cyclosternum fasciatum-Costa Rican Tiger Rump
Eupalaestrus campestratus-Pink Zebra Beauty
Grammostola aureostriata (2) 
Grammostola pulchra-Brazilian Black
Grammostola rosea-Chilean Rosehair (4)
Haplopelma lividium-Cobalt Blue
Haplopelma "longipedum"-Vietnamese Tiger
Lasiodora parahybana-Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater
Paraphysa scrofa-Chilean Copper
Phormictopus cancerides-Haitian Brown
Poecilotheria regalis-Indian Ornamental
Psalmopoeus irminia-Venezuelan Suntiger
Pterinochilus murinus-Mombassa Baboon
Pterinochilus murinus RCF-Usambara Orange Baboon
Theraphosa blondi-Goliath Bird Eater
Hysterocrates gigas-Cameroon Giant Red (2)
Brachypelma auratum-Mexican Flame Knee
Brachypelma boehmei-Mexican Fire Leg
Brachypelma emilia-Mexican Painted
Vitalius platyomma-Brazilian Pink
Heteroscodra maculata-Ornamental Baboon
Haplopelma schmidti Chinese Golden Earthtiger
Avicularia versicolor-Antilles Pinktoe
Eucratoscelus pachypus-Tanzanian Dwarf Stoutleg

BREEDING PROJECTS
Brachypelma angustum - Male on loan to Kelly. 
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus - Male out on loan-deceased. Awaiting sac.
Grammostola aureostriata - Have male and female.
Avicularia avicularia - Have male and female.
Brachypelma vagans - My female has been bred.
Grammostola rosea - My female has been bred.  

Canines:
"Duke" the Doberman
Sasha von Henry II the German Shepherd

Felines:
Captain Jack Sparrow - the insane kitten

Other warm-blooded creatures:
Squeaker the fancy mouse
Kira the fancy mouse

Lizards:
Mr. Knuckles the paralyzed bearded dragon

Snakes:
Newborn Ball python

Other:
1 colony of Madagasgar hissing cockroaches
1 husband
2 sons
Millions of WONDERFUL friends!!!
=D


----------



## Action Jackson

My collection:

Female adult A. Avicularia (Evelyn)
Male adult A. Avicularia (Captain Spalding)

Female adult G. Rosea (Charlotte)
Male subadult G. Rosea (Rufus T. Firefly)

Female subadult H. Lividum (Subterranean Homesick Blue Spider)

Unsexed spiderling A. Versicolor (Icebox)

Unsexed spiderling B. Smithi (Wild Cat)

Unsexed spiderling C. Cyaneopubescens (Doctor Spider)

Unsexed spiderling P. Faciata (Montana Bandit)

Unsexed spiderling Pt. Murinus (Action Spider)

Unsexed spiderling T. Blondi (Big Bear)

G. portentosa roach colony


----------



## Henry Kane

About time I got around to doing this...

*Tarantulas* 

2 Aphonopelma sp. (collected in Riverside, Ca.)
1 Aphonopelma sp. ???
2 Aphonopelma sp. (collected in Carlsbad, NM.)
1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
5 Aphonopelma coloradanum
1 Aphonopelma moderadum
3 Avicularia avicularia (One may be something else...gotta love Avic taxonomy)
3 Avicularia versicolor
1 Brachypelma albopilosum
2 Ceratogyrus brachycephalis
1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
2 Cyclosternum fasciatum
1 Eupalaestrus campestratus
3 Grammostola aureostriata
1 Grammostola pulchra
5 Grammostola rosea (4 red phase, 1 sling)
1 Haplopelma aureopilosum
1 Hysterocrates gigas
1 Heteroscodra maculata
1 Lasiodora cristata
1 Lasiodora difficilis
1 Phormictopus cubensis (?)
2 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
1 Pamphobeteus platyomma
1 Poecilotheria fasciata
1 Poecilotheria formosa
1 Poecilotheria ornata
1 Poecilotheria regalis
5 Psalmopeous irminia
10 Pterinochilus sp. Usambara (4 different bloodlines)
1 Stromatopelma calceatum
1 Tapinauchenius gigas

*Centipedes*

1 Scolopendra sp. (poss. subspinipes, "peach morph")
1 Scolopendra sp. "Puerto Rican Giant" (gigantea ssp.?)
2 Scolopendra sp. "Tanz. Yellow Leg" (poss. morsitans?)
2 Scolopendra subspinipes (Hawaiian origin)
2 Scolopendra subspinipes (Vanuatu)
1 Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani
1 Scolopendra subspinipes (Red-Tipped)
1 Scolopendra heros castaniceps
1 Scolopendra morsitans
1 Scolopendra mutilans
2 Scolopendra polymorpha
2 Scolopendra viridis


*Scorpions*

1 Centruroides exilicauda
1 Hadrurus arizonensis
1 Pandinus emperor
2 Parabuthus liosoma
2 Parabuthus transvaalicus
1 Vaejovis coahuilae

*True Spiders* 

1 Heteropoda venatoria
1 Latrodectus hesperus
5 Funnelweaver spiders collected in W. Tx. (waiting on Family id)
2 unknown (Collected on Table Mesa in Co... I collected them because I found them living communally in a sealed in a single silk chamber. Poss. donating to the COlorado Spider Survey.)

*Misc.* 

2 Vinnegaroons


----------



## Jobe

*My turn!*

Okay, My T list is still the same 

2 Haplopelma Albostriatum
1 Haplopelma Lividum
1 Citharischius Crawshayi
1 Chilobrachys Huahini

But added on:

1 Corn Snake with a beautiful 'J' on the head 
1 Cerberus Rynchops (Dog-faced watersnake)



-e-


----------



## Cooper

Its not much.....yet

Tarantulas
2 grammostola rosea
1 pterinochilus murinus
1 cyriopagopus paganus

Scorpions
1 opistothalmus whalberghi
1 pandinus imperator

Centipedes
1 alipes sp. "feather-tail"
1 scolopendra polymorpha

Other
1 malaysian vinnegaroon

It's a work in progress

David Cooper


----------



## WYSIWYG

*Wysi's Critters*

Hi guys and gals,

Here's most of what I have at the moment. I've added a few new critters that aren't listed here yet and there may be a few others I forgot to include. Eventually I'll get it up to date. 

Wysi

Acanthoscurria geniculata - 6 in Female "Predator"
A. geniculata sling #2 - 1.5 in ?? "PJ" (short for Predator Jr).
Acanthoscurria musculosa
Aphonopelma bicoloratum - 3 in "Gizmo"
Aphonopelma eutylenum #6 "Slick"
Aphonopelma melanium - (iodium) 3.5 in Female "Alex"
Aphonopelma melanium (iodium?)
Aphonopelma moderatum
Aphonopelma seemani 4 in Female
Aponopelma sp. [Carlsbad Green]
Avicularia avicularia - inch unsexed "Jude/Judy"
Avicularia braunhauseni 1 in sling
Avicularia geroldi 4 in
Avicularia urticans
Avicularia versicolor 3.75 in unsexed "Dazzle"
Avicularia versicolor 1/2 sling
Brachypelma albopilosum - 5 in Female (No name yet)
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma boehmei "Firecracker"
Brachypelma boehmei "Houdini"
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma smithi 5 in Female "Isabella"
Brachypelma smithi 5 in Female (No name yet)
Brachypelma smithi 4.5 in unsexed (Male??) "Siete"
Brachypelma smithi 3 in unsexed (Male??) "Alpha"
Brachypelma vagans 5 in Female (No name yet) possibly gravid!
Brachypelma vagans 1.25 "Little J"
Chilobrachys sp. (Malaysian Tan) 6 inch Female "Ling"
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 3 inch unsexed "ZoomZoom"
6 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens @ 1.75 in
Cyclosternum fasciatum 1.25 in
Cyclosternum sp Cobalt Redrump 3.75 in (No name yet)
Eupalestris campestratus 
Eupalestris campestratus 
Eupalestris campestratus 
E. rufuscens
Grammostola aureostriatum 7 in Female "Mandy"
Grammostola aureostriatum 2.25 in "Charlotte"
Grammostola aureostriatum 1.5 in
Grammostola aureostriatum 1.5 in
Grammostola pulchra 4.5 in
Grammostola pulchra 2.75 in
2 Grammostola pulchra @ 1.75 in
Lasiodora parahybana 4 in unsexed "Rio"
Lasiodora parahybana
Lasiodora striatus 7 in Female "Trinity"
Lasiodora striatus 3 in unsexed
3 Nhandu coloratovillosus
Nhandu vulpinus 2.5 in
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus 4.5 in Female (No name yet)
Phormictopus cancerides 6 inch Female "The Bitch"
Phormictopus cancerides
Poecilotheria formosa
Poecilotheria rufilata
Psalmopoeus irminia 1 in
Psalmopoeus irminia 1/2 in
Pterinochilus Sp. (Usambara)
Vitalius platyomma 6.5 in Female (No name yet)
Vitalius platyomma

Also one very LARGE millipede I caught in Carlsbad last year. I named it "P.D." (rhymes with PEE Dee)

Non-inverts:

1 husband of nearly 16 years
2 cats ages 13 and 11 years old


----------



## extrovertinvert

one of each.

2P. murinus
1C. faciatum
1H. "longipedum"
1T. blondi
1A. seemani
2 A. avic
1H. maculata
1B. angustum
1B smithi
1 A. Versicolor
1 A. geniculata
1 C. cyaneopubescens 
1 P. regalis
1P. ornata
1 tanzanian black?
1 B. boehmei
1 A. moderatum
and last but not least 
2 G rosea


----------



## Beth-Tex

*Here's the link to my modest collection:* 

My Tarantulas  


_edited to update & correct the link_


----------



## si_sleaf

My collection:

1x4" Brachypelma smithi
1x4.5" Psalmopoeus cambridgei
1x4" Grammostola rosea
1x3" Poecilitheria regalis
1x2.5" Brachypelma albopilosum
1x2" Ceratogyrus bechanicus
1x0.75" Pterinochilus murinus
10x0.5" Brachypelma vagans

Keepin me nice and busy


----------



## Kaos

*Me & my girlfriends inverts ++*

Tarantulas:

Acanthoscurria Sp. - 1 f
Brachypelma Auratum - 1 u
Grammastola Rosea - 1 f
Lasiadora parahybana - 1 u

Scorpions:

Babycurus Jacksoni - 2 u
Babycurus Sp. - 1 m?
Hadogenes Sp.(Tanzania) - 1 u
Heterometrus Cyaneus - 1 f, 2 m
Heterometrus Scaber - 2 u 
Heterometrus Spinigerus - 1 f
Hottentotta Polystictus - 2 f
Odonturus Dentatus - 3 u
Pandinus Cavimanus - 1 f
Pandinus Imperator - 1 f, 1 m
Vaejovis Spinigerus - 2 f
Unidentified Black from Tanzania, Opisthacanthus? - 4 u

Other
Cat (Catus Desperatus Wackoensis) - 2 f  =D 
Fish (Oscar) - 1 f, 1m 

That should be most of it.....probably:?


----------



## Denethor

Scorpions
--
0.0.1 Hadrurus arizonensis
0.1.3 Pandinus imperator
0.0.2 Opistophthalmus wahlbergii

Tarantulas
--
1.0 Lasiodorides striatus
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 Grammastola aureostriatum 
0.0.1 Aphonopelma seemani
0.0.1 Grammostola rosea 

Others
--
1.1 Eublepharis Macularius (And a few of theirs babies...)
1.0 Python reticulatus
0.1 Canis domesticus


----------



## Love to Foxtrot

At the moment, this is my list. 

Tarantulas:

1 Grammostola rosea sling 
1 Brachypelma albopilosum 
1 female Citharacanthus longipes "niger" 

Other inverts:

1 Egyptian mantis 
Number 9 mantis(purchased two, will keep one)
3 Fig beetles
1 scorpion(do not know the name) 
some Australian Giant Prickly Stick Insect eggs(the adult recently passed away, along with my solfugid   ) 
1 Hadogenes troglodytes-Flat Rock Scorpion 

Other pets:
1 Ukraine Giant Legless Lizard-Ophisaurus apodus 
1 Adult Northern Blue-tongued Skink 
1 adult male California Kingsnake desert phase 
1 Pueblan Milksnake 
1 Leopard gecko 
1 Mountain Horned Dragon 
1 rabbit 
4 chickens
5 dogs-2 German Shorthair, 1 German Shepard, 1 horrible JRT , 1 Japanese Chin 
6 cats 
2 parakeets 
4 koi fish 
1 oranda goldfish 
4 betta fish 

More will be added as they are purchased!=D


----------



## ThiagoMassa

My scorp,

1 Tityus serrulatus

My spider,

1 Loxosceles sp. (probably a L. reclusa)

My reptiles,

3 Trachemys scripta elegans
1 Geochelone carbonata (maybe a G. denticulata)


----------



## Inuleki

This is Indigoeyes' and my collection so far...
1 G. aureostriatum
1 G. rosea
1 E. campestratus
1 A. seemani
1 H. lividum
1 A. versicolor
1 A. avic
1 B. albopilosum
1 B. smithi
1 C. fasciatum
1 A. moderatum
1 P. scrofa
5 P. murinus OBT's

Well, we have added,

1 P. irminia
1 A. urticans
1 A. geniculata
1 B. emilia
1. L parahybana
1 H. "longipedum"

-Joshua


----------



## BigSam

ok here is my list,
TARANTULAS

1    B. Smithi    1 inch

1    G.  Rosea    5-6 inches

1    B. boehmei    2-3 inches

1    common pinktoe    3-4 inches

1    Giant White Knee    sling

1    Lasiodora parahybana    sling

SNAKES

2    Ball pythons

DOGS

1    Pitbull named Freebee

Sam,


----------



## Psycho

*Alrighty time for my list for the 3rd time...*

Ok I need to update my list 10-13-03
*TARANTULAS* 
2.2.0 G. roseas
1.0.1 A. Seemani
3.0.0 P. murinus
1.0.0 A. avic
1.0.0 B. vagan
1.0.0 A. versicolor
1.0.0 B. albo
1.0.0 L. parahybana
1.0.0 A. geniculata
1.0.0 ? Jumping Spider
*SCORPIONS* 
3.0.0 Emporor Scorpians
*HERPS* 
0.1.0 Fence Lizard
1.0.0 Schneiders Skink
0.2.0 Juvinile Savanna Monitors
0.1.0 Bearded Dragon
2.0.0 Burmise Python
0.1.0 Semi-Adult Savanna Monitor
1.0.0 Green Iguana
0.3.0 Tokay Gecko
0.1.1 Velvit Gecko
0.0.1 Golden Gecko
0.0.1 Marbled Gecko
1.0.0 Medium Ball Python
1.0.0 Leopard gecko
1.0.0 Columbian Redtail Boa
1.0.0 California King Snake
2.0.0 Amazon Tree Boas
1.0.0 Nile Monitor
1.0.0 Salcata Tortious
1.0.0 Red Eared Slider
*FUZZY ANIMALS* 
0.1.0 Suger Glider
0.0.1 Black Cat
2.0.0 Parakeets
1.0.0 Cockatiel
*FISH* 
10 Gallon Tank 
0.0.2 Convicts
1.0.0 Red Crimson Lobster
55 Gallon Tank 
2.0.0 Oscar
2.0.0 Pink Jack Dempseys
1.0.0 Jack Dempsey
1.0.0 Red Devil
1.0.0 Pleco
1.0.0 Gold Mystery Snail
10 Gallon Tank 
assorted live bearors
29 Gallon Tank 
Assorted Gouramis
*R.I.P. PETS* 
1.0.0 Ball Python
0.1.0 Fence Lizard
0.1.2 Agama's
1.0.0 B.smithi
1.0.0 Green Iguana
3.0.0 A. Avic
1.0.0 Millipede
3.0.0 Fat Tail Gecko's
1.0.0 Marbled Gecko
0.1.0 Bearded Dragon
0.0.1 G. rosea (got munched)
*MIA's* 
1.0.0 Rat
1.0.0 B. vagan
1.0.0 L. parahybana
1.0.0 B. albo


----------



## scorpio

*Snakes*

3 Kenyan Sand Boas 2.1.0
1 Ball Python 1.0.0
1 Mexican Milksnake 0.0.1

*Other Reptiles/Amphibians/Fish*

2 Green Anoles 
2 Fire Bellied Toad
2 Russian Tortoises

*Tarantulas* (All unsexed)

1 Aphonopelma clarki
1 Aphonopelma seemanni
1 Avicularia avicularia
1 Brachypelma albopilosum
1 Eupalestrus campestratus
1 Grammostola aureostriata
1 Grammostola rosea
1 Haplopelma lividum
1 Psalmopoeus irmina

*Scorpions*

2 Centruoides exillicauda
2 Centruoides gracilis
1 Hadogenes troglodytes
1 Hadurus arizonensis
1 Hadurus spadix
1 Opistophthalmus ecristatus
1 Opistophthalmus glabifrons
6 Pandinus imperator
*
Centipedes/Millipedes*

21 Floridobolus penneri
6 Archispirostreptus gigas
1 Scolopendra cingulata
1 Scolopendra polymorpha

*Roaches*

100-150 Nauphoeta cinerea

*Other Animals*
2 Dwarf Hamsters


----------



## Inuleki

more to add, more to add!

1 Aphonapelma chalcodes
1 Aphonapelma sp. from Riverside Ca. (right?)
1 more Avicularia Avicularia
1 Red phase G. rosea
2 Aphonapelma coloradonum


----------



## Telson

*Tarantulas:*

Aphonopelma seemani / Costa Rican Zebra 
Avicularia avicularia / Pink Toe (4)
Brachypelma albopilosum / Curly Hair 
Brachypelma auratum / Mexican Flameknee 
Brachypelma vagans 
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma boehmei / Mexican Fireleg
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens  
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Grammostola pulchra / Brazilian Black 
Grammostola rosea / Chilian rose 
Haplopelma lividum
Haplopelma albostriatum
Heteroscordra maculata / Ornamental Baboon 
Hystocrates ederi
Lasiodora cristata / White Stripe Bird Eater (aka; Brazilian Red & White)
Lasiodora parahybana / Salmon Pink Bird Eater (2)
Poecilotheria regalis / Indian Ornamental 
Psalmopeous irminia  / Venezuelan Sun Tiger 
Pterinochilus murinus / Orange Baboon (aka; Usumbara, aka; "Orange Bitey Thing")

*Scorpions*

Opistophthalmus glabifrons (tricolor burrowing scorp)

*Other*

Tailess whip scorpion


----------



## nemesis6sic6

*eh*

I might as well post what I have now since I don't think I will be buying anything soon:

Aphonopelma bicoloratum - femme - 4"
Aphonopelma seemanni -  femme - 4"
Avicularia avicularia - femme - 3"
Avicularia avicularia - sling - ?"
Avicularia bicegoi - sling - 1.5"
Avicularia versicolor - femme sling - 1.5" 
Avicularia versicolor - ? sling - 1.75"
Brachypelma smithi - male - 3"
Citharischius crawshayi - femme - 7"
Ephebopus cyanognathus - sling - .75"
Eupalaestrus campestratus - femme - 5"
Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi - femme - 6"
Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi - Imm male - 3.5"
Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi - Imm femme - 4"
Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi - prob femme - 3"
Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi - ?? - 2.5"
Grammostola aureostriata - sling - 1"
Grammostola rosea - femme - 5.5 - 6"
Lasiodora difficilis - male  - 3"
Psalmopoeus irminia - femme - 5"?

nothing else but that. no other pets but Ts and  my

Lactrodectus mactans
and Lactrodectus hesperus
femmes

have a nice day

geo


----------



## CID143ti

Here are the scorpions that I am currently keeping.

0.3 Androctonus australis
0.0.1 Androctonus amoreuxi
0.0.2 Androctonus bicolor
0.1 Androctonus crassicauda
1.0 Anuroctonus phaiodactylus
3.4 Babycurus jacksoni
0.0.2 Babycurus crassicaudatus
0.0.1 Babycurus gigas
1.1 Buthacus arenicola
0.1 Buthus occitanus mardochei
1.0 Buthus occitanus tunetanus
0.1 Buthus sp.
3.5 Centruroides exilicauda
2.3.?? Centruroides gracilis
2.0 Centruroides margaritatus
1.0 Centruroides vittatus
1.4 Hadrurus spadix
1.0 Hadrurus arizonesis
1.0 Hottentotta polystictus
0.1 Leiurus quinquestatus
2.3 Mesobuthos martensii
0.0.1 Mesobuthos eupeus
0.0.6 Odontorus odentatus
1.0 Pandinus cavimanus
1.1 Parabuthus leiosoma
0.1 Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.1 Paruruoctonus boreus
0.0.1 Uroplectus olivaceus 
0.1.?? Vaejovis coahuilae


W. Smith


----------



## picazo505

*Scorpions* 

6- Pandinus Imperators/Emperor scorp.

2- Hadrurus Spadix/ Blk. Trunk Desert Hairy scorp.

1- Androctonus Amoreuxi/Egyptian Yellow scorp.

1- Androctonus Australis/Yellow Desert scorp.

1- Centruroides Exilicauda/AZ Bark scorp.


More coming soon;P


----------



## schlinkey

1 G. rosea
1 L. parahybana
2 P. reglis
1 B. boehmei
5 P. murinus (OBT)
1 H. "longipedum"
2 A. versicolor


----------



## Mr. X

only Scorpions

1-Androctonus Australis
1-Androctonus Bicolor
1-Opistophthalmus Glabifrons
1-Parabuthus Liosoma
1-Parabuthus Transvaalicus

2-Pandinus imperator(R.I.P)
1-Hottentotta trilineatus with a lot of young(R.I.P)


----------



## chuck

Tarantulas 
1-female B.smithi
1-female L.parahybana
1-female Pterinochilus species 
1-female A.seemanni

1-male B.smithi
1-male C.cyaneopubescens

1-sling G.aureostriatum 

Scorpions 
2-Heterometrus longimanus 

Roaches 
Hissers


----------



## aftershock

*My collection*

TARANTULAS
1 x Acanthoscurria geniculata 
2 x Brachypelma boehmei
1 x Chilobrachys andersoni 
1 x Poecilotheria fasciata
1 x Selenocosmia hainana
3 x Tapinauchenius gigas
1 xTheraphosa blondi

TRUE SPIDERS
3 x Cupiennius salei 
1 x Linothele magdalene
1 x Heteropoda venatoria
2 x Holconia immanis
1 x Nephila senegalensis


CENTIPEDES
1 x Alipes sp
1 x Scolopendra gigantea
2 x Scolopendra sp (viridicornis?)
1 x Scolopendra sp (tanzanian yellowleg)
1 x Scolopendra sp(vietnamese GIANT)
1 x Scolopendra subspinipes
1 x Scolopendra subspinipes "de hanni"
2 x + 40 pedelings Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans 

OTHER THINGS
5 x Achatina achatina(African giant landsnail)
1 x  Pogona vitticeps(Bearded dragon)
1 x Rhombodera basalis(Giant shield mantis)


----------



## Steven

still growing but recently:

0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0 Gromostola grossa

0.0.1 Scolopendra gigantea
0.0.2 Scolopendra cingulata (south-african tiger)
0.0.3 Scolopendra sp. (sout-africa)
0.0.6 Scolopendra morsitans (tanz yellowleggs)

0.0.1 Solifugae galeodes

0.5.5 Prohierodula ornatipennis
0.4.3 Phyllocrania paradoxa
0.1.0 Deroplatys lobata

?.?.? Platymeris biguttatus
?.?.? Platymeris rhadamanthus

2.3.2 Archispirostreptus gigas
2.0.0 brown togho milipede
1.1.0 vietnamese rainbow milipede
0.0.7 african black milipede

?.?.? Gromphordina portentosa
?.?.? Blaberus giganteus


----------



## Hogge2k

Growing slowly:

Tarantulas:
_0.1.7 Lasiodora parahybana_
_0.1.0 Grammostola rosea_
_1.2.0 Teraphosa blondi_
0.0.1 Avicularia metalica
_0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus_
_0.0.1 Hotohlele incei_
_0.0.3 Poechilotgeria fasciata _ 
_0.0.3 Poechilotgeria Regalis_
_0.0.5 Brachypelma smithi_
_0.0.2 Avicularia purpurea_
_0.0.5 Avicularia versicolor_
_0.0.1 Tapinauchenius gigas_
_0.0.1 Lasiodora striatipes _ 
_0.0.11 Trixopelma pruriens _ 

Scorpions:
_0.0.2 Pandinus cavimanus_

_italic = _ changed since last edit.


----------



## Cockroach

I don't have much, but here they are: 

Madagascan Hissing Cockroaches
False Death's Head Cockroaches
Zoophobas Beetles
Darkling Beetles
Dermestid Beetles

Soon to have:

500+ Lobster Cockroaches
Orange- Spot Cockroaches
Little Green Cuban Cockroaches
Giant Cave Cockroaches
Florida Skunk Cockroaches

OTHER ANIMALS-

African Clawed Frogs
Oriental Fire Bellied Toads
American Toad
Asian Painted Bull Frog
American Green Tree Frog
1 Snow Corn Snake
1 Ball Python
Lots of fishes
6 Cats
2 Shih-Tzu Dogs
1 American Pitt Bull Terrier
12 Rats
80 Mice
30 Gerbils
1 Rabbit
1 Hamster
1 Ferret
1 Crayfish

     I don't have much, do I?


----------



## Joker

My little zoo:

1 Grammostola rosea adult male
1 Grammostola rosea sub adult female
1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens large juvenile
1 Acanthoscurria geniculata sling
1 Grammostola pulchra large spiderling
2 Lasiodora parahybana spiderling
1 Haplopelma lividum large spiderling
1 Cupiennus getazi juvenile
1 Ancylometes sp adult male
1 Stasimopsis sp Black trapdoor spider
1 Scolopendra cingulata adult ??
2 Scolopendra sp Italy
1 Scolopendra gigantea
1 Scolopendra sp Vietnam
1 Scutigera coleoptrata
2 Lithobius sp
1 Zoropsis spinimana adult male\female
1 Zoropsis media adult female with cocoon 
2 Tegenaria domestica male\female(7 cm legspan...what a beatiful thing)
1 Cheirancanthium sp(maybe punctorium)
a lot of Grillus bimaculatus
a lot of Tenebrio molitor

Bye
Joker


----------



## rosehaired1979

Here is our inverts
1 A.Moderatum
1 A.Versicolor
1.A.Seemanni
1 A.Genic
1.Curly Hair
1 B.Smithi
1 B.Auratum
1 B.Boehemi
1 GBB
1 C.Hauhini 
1 Pink Zebra Beauty
3 G.Rosea
1 Chaco Golden Knee
1 G.Pulchra
1.H.Lividum
2 H.Maculata
1.L.Cristata
1 P.Regalis
1 P.Formosa
1 P.Ornata
1 Emp.Scorpion


----------



## SpiderTwin

Here's my list of 8-legged critters.

1- B. smithi 3" male
1- G. pulchra 3.5" female
2- G. rosea 4" females
1- G. rosea (red phase) 4" female
1- B. albopilosum 3.5" male
1- G. aureostriata 6" female
1- E. campestratus 4" female
1- A. chalcodes 3.5" female
1- A. chalcodes 2.5 " ?
1- P. formosa 4.5" female
4- A. avic 2" juvi.
2- A. avic 4" females
2- A. metallica 4" females
1- A. urticans 5" female
1- A. minatrix 2.5" female
1- A. purpurea 4" female
1- A. geroldi 3.5" female
1- A. versicolor 3.5" female
1- A. aurantiaca 2" juvi.
1- A. metallica sling


----------



## Mudvayne

okay in Germany we write

1.0
0.1
0.0.1

1.0 one male of a species
0.1 one female of a species
0.0.1 u dont know the sex 

for example

1.0 Haplopelma lividum = haplopelma lividum male
0.1 Haplopelma lividum = haplopelma lividum feamle
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum = haplopelma lividum with unknown sex

Understand? 


 


I got :

0.0.1 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus

0.0.1 Haplopelma schmidti

0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus

0.0.2 Holothele incei

0.0.2 Poecilotheria ornata

0.0.2 Poecilotheria fasciata

0.0.4 Stromatopelma calceatum

1.0 Haplopelma lividum

0.1 Pterinochilus murinus

I  concentrate on spiders from africa and asia ... i sold my american spiders

I also got one Macrothele cap.

And 3 Scorpions and 3 Lizzards ( only know the german word "Leopardgecko")

thx for ya attention


----------



## larsen

3 Opistothalmus sp.

11 Hadrurus arizonensis

1 Hadogenes troglodytes

2 Hadogenes sp

17 Pandinus imperator

4 heterometrus sp

9 Parabuthus liosoma

23 smeringurus mesaensis


1 Aphonopelma bicoloratum

1 Brachypelma smithi


----------



## MacCleod

My updated collection:

2.0.6 Platymeris sp. "Mombo"

2.2.0 Mantichora sp.

0.0.1 Androctonus australis

0.0.1 Red African Trapdoor spider
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.1 Stromatopelma calceatum

0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes (Vietnam)

2.2.0 Archispirostreptus gigas
1.2.0 Aphistogoniulus sp. (Madagascar)
0.0.1 flat millipede (Tanzania)
0.0.5 Tanzanian pill millipedes

Blaberus craniifer
Blaberus atropos


----------



## Palespider

Here's mine:

[male/female/unsexed]

Tarantulas:

1.0.0  A. avicularia (mature)
1.0.0  B. smithi (sling)
1.0.0  B. angustum (sub)
0.1.0  E. campestratus (mature)
0.2.0  G. rosea (mature)
0.1.0  H. lividum (mature)
0.1.0  H. maculata (mature)
1.1.0  L. parahybana (both mature)
2.1.0  P. ornata (2 mature males, 1 sling)
1.3.0  P. regalis (2 mature females)
0.2.0  P. cambridgei (subs)
0.1.0  P. lugardi (mature)
0.1.0  P. murinus (mature)
1.1.0  T. blondi (subs)

True Spiders:

0.1.0  Phidipus audax


----------



## NukeCow

0.1.1 Androctonus australis
0.1.0 Androctonus mauretanicus
0.0.2 Buthus occitanus
0.2.0 Heterometrus spinifer
0.1.x Heterometrus scaber
1.1.0 Pandinus dictator
1.1.0 Pandinus imperator

0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Theraphosa blondi

0.0.1 Scolopendra morsitans
0.0.2 Damon variegatus

Also featuring:

1.1.0 Aspidelaps lubricus hybrids
0.0.2 Corallus hortulanus
0.0.1 Eryx colubrinus colubrinus
1.0.0 Morelia spilota cheynei
0.1.0 Pantherophis guttatus
1.1.0 Vipera ammodytes
1.1.0 Vipera nikolskii
1.1.0 Vipera raddei raddei
2.0.0 Trimeresurus albolabris


----------



## NightCrawler

0,0,2 Lasiodora parahybana 
1,0,0 Brachypelma smithi 
0,0,1 Pterinochilus murinus
0,0,1 Poecilotheria ornata 
0,0,1 Poecilotheria regalis
0,0,1 Haplopelma minax 
0,0,1 Haplopelma albostriatum
0,0,1 Aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## Mojo Jojo

*My Tarantulas*
1 – Acanthoscurria brocklehursti
1 - Avicularia minatrix
1 - Avicularia versicolor 
1 – Brachypelma emilia
1 - Ephobopus uataman
1 - Psalmopoeus cambridgei (male on breeding loan)

*My Tarantula Wishlist*
1. Brachypelma klaasi 
2. Ephebopus cyanognathus 
3. Acanthoscurria fracta
4. Avicularia minatrix X Avicularia versicolor


----------



## Spydra

OMG Ready for this whopper of a list????

1 G. rosea (piper)

hehehe!!!!:}


----------



## metallica

here's most of my collection

Brachypelma:
albopilosum 11
angustum     4
annitha         10
auratum        6
boehmei        8
emilia             5
epicureanum 1
hamorii          1
klaasi             8
ruhnaui          16
sabulosum     3
smithi             24
vagans          17

Poecilotheria
fasciata     10
formosa     5
metallica    3
miranda     1
ornata        10
pederseni   10
regalis ?? a lot!
rufilata        4
striata         6
subfusca     4


other stuff:
T. blondi            4
C. fasciatum      2
E. murinus         2
E. weijenberghi 1
linothele sp       1
idiops sp            1


----------



## ROACHMAN

*IT DOESN'T GET ANY BETTER THAN THIS " OH YEA BABY "*

TO START WITH!!!


A WIFE " OH YEA BABY "

A DAUGHTER

A SON

90 SPECIES OF ROACHES

57 SPECIES OF MILLIPEDES

12 SPECIES OF BEETLES

18 SPECIES OF TURTLES

BEARDED DRAGON

BLUE TOUGNE SKINK

AND THE GREATEST SPECIE OF ALL ME  lol


=D    :}     ;P


----------



## spider

17 tarantulas.
4 alligator snappers
1 common snapper 3"
1 bullfrog 6 1/2'' 
4 alligator gar
1 spotted gar
1 longnose gar
2 bearded dragons
6 snakes


 and that`s about it!
(for now)


----------



## Chase

I'm gonna copy dave a little  Hope ya don't mind. * = breeding project.

Inverts - scorpions
Androctonus australis 
Androtonus amoreuxi 
Androtonus bicolor 
Parabuthus transvaalicus 
Parabuthus leiosoma 
Parabuthus heterurus
Centruroides exilicauda 
Centruroides vittatus
Centruroides gracilis
Opisthacanthus sp. 
Hadrurus arizonensis
Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus
Hadrurus spadix
Pandinus imperator
Buthus occitanus
Buthus sp.*


----------



## The Red Queen

Tarantulas:
M F Un
0.0.2 Aphonopelma seemanni 
3.4.0 Avicularia avicularia 
0.1.0 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Bonnetina rudloffi
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.2 Brachypelma vegans
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
1.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.0.1 Cyclosternum schmardae
0.1.0 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.0.1 Ephebopus rufescens
0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus
0.0.1 Grammostola aureostriata
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Holothele incei
0.0.1 Homoeomma sp. "blue"
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosus
0.0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.1.0 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius gigas
0.1.0 Theraphosa blondi 


Scorpions:
0.1.0 Pandinus imperator 
1.0.0 Hadrurus arizonesis


----------



## brgn

Avicularia sp. 0.1.0
Avicularia purpurea 0.1.6
Avicularia minatrix 0.2.0
Brachypelma annitha 0.0.1
Brachypelma baumgarteni 0.1.0
Brachypelma klaasi 0.0.1
Chilobrachys andersoni 0.0.1
Chilobrachys fimbriatus 0.0.7
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1.0
Citharischius crawshayi 0.0.2
Cyclosternum fasciatum 0.0.2
Cyriopagopus schoidtei 0.0.7
Haplopelma minax 0.0.7
Haplopelma sp. "aureopilosum" 0.2.5
Haplopelma sp. "Vietnam" 0.1.0
Lasiodorides striatus 0.1.0
Nhandu carapoensis 0.1.0
Nhandu colloratovillosus 0.0.1
Pamphobeteus insignis 0.1.0
Poecilotheria fasciata 0.0.2
Poecilotheria formosa 0.1.0
Poecilotheria metallica 0.0.2
Poecilotheria miranda 0.0.5
Poecilotheria ornata 1.2.0
Poecilotheria pederseni 2.1.1
Poecilotheria regalis 0.2.7
Poecilotheria rufilata 0.0.2
Poecilotheria striata 0.0.2
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 0.1.0
Tapinauchenius elenae 0.0.3
Xenesthis immanis 1.0.0
Xenesthis intermedia 0.0.4

Robert


----------



## da_illest

1 g. rosea male
1 g. rosea female
1 red phase g.rosea
2 a. seemani's
1 hybrid mexican red rump and mexican rose grey
;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P


----------



## Betty

male/female

0/1 *G. rosea* (Chilean rose) "Houdini"
0/1 *T. blondi* (Goliath Birdeater) "Shelob"
0/1 *P. murinus* (Usambara Orange Baboon) "Shiva"
1/0 *A. avicularia* (Pinktoe) "Heinlein"
0/1 *L. cristata*  (Brazilian Red & White) "Tango"
0/1 *C. fasciatum*  (Tiger rump) "Hobbes"


----------



## Spike

T's I have/had now

1 A.chalcodes
1 C.cyan
3 P.murinus
1 G.pulchra
1 E.campestratus
1 B.emelia
3 B.arautum
2 C.fasciatum
1 A.seemani
1 C.crawshayhi
1 H.lividum
2 A.avic
1 A.versicolor
1 P.irminia
1 G.rosea


T's I will have on Jan 5 2004
1 B.klassi
1 B.smithi
1 B.vagan
1 A.versicolor
and probably a C.fimbriatus


----------



## OldHag

Heres Mine  

1 Acanthoscurria geniculata  Giant White Knee
2 Aphonopelma sp.                New Mexican Blond
1 Aphonopelma hentz           Texas Brown
1 Aphonopelma seemanni     Costa Rican Zebra
1 Avicularia avicularia             Pink Toe
1 Avicularia braunshausen     Giant Pink Toe
1 Brachypelma boehmei         Mexican Fireleg
1 Ceratogyrus cornuatus       Straight horned baboon
1 Grammastola aureostriata  Chaco Golden Knee
1 Lasiodora cristatus/Marshalli? Brazilian Red & White
1 Ephebopus Murinus

1.2 Archispirostreptus gigas   African Black Millipede
a lot of Puerto Rican white and Puerto Rican black and yellow millis
2 Millipedes from Texas ??? and some from California. (No idea)
Colony of Madagascar Hissers, Mealworms, Superworms 

0.0.1 Great Basin Spadefoot toad  Spea intermontana
2.7 Leopard Geckos (Tangerine, Carrot tail)
1.3 Kenyan Sandboas (normal and Anery)
1.1 Rubber Boas


----------



## Tarantula Lover

I have 25 tarantulas, look in my sig if you want to know which ones spacifically, and a:
1 White Font Amazon Cockatoo
1 Painted Turtle
1 Frog
1 Gold Fish

Yup!


James


----------



## wayne the pain

1 White Font Amazon Cockatoo

 not being funny here but white fronted amazon cockatoo?
  think your getting a little mixed up.white fronted amazon yes,but cockatoo, no.cockatoo australian birds,amazons,central and south american birds.hope this helps.


----------



## Gillian

*my list...updated*

T's I have:
* T. blondi
* G. rosea
* G. pulchra
* G. aureostriata
* A. seemani
* A. anax
* A. witchitaunum
* A. (carlsbad green)
* A. avicularia
* P. murinus

T's I want:
* P. regalis
* L. capizii
* B. smithi
* A. versicolor
* L. cristatus

Myriopods:
* 4 African Giant Black Millies
 Myriopods I want:
* Anything different and unusual

Herps I have:
* BCI 
* Ball Python
* Corn Snake
* Leopard Gecko (Tangerine/Hi-Yellow/Jungle)
Herps I want:
* Hogg Island Boa
* Piebald Ball Python  (ha! better hope I win the lottery soon)
* Western Hognose
* Orange Leo Gecko

Oddities:
*2 Hermit Crabs

Peace, light & eternal love..
Gillian
)0(


----------



## VinCe

Here's the recent List of my Ts.

0.1.0 A.geniculata
1.0.0 A.versicolor
0.0.1 B.albopilosum
0.0.1 B.auratum
0.0.1 B.boehmei
0.1.0 B.emilia
0.0.4 B.ruhnaui
1.0.1 B.vagans
0.1.1 C.fimbriatus
0.0.1 C.cyaneopubscens
0.0.1 C.crawshayi
1.0.0 C.paganus
0.0.1 C.schioedtei
0.0.2 H.maculata
0.0.1 H.gigas
0.0.4 L.cristata
0.1.0 L.difficillis
0.0.3 L.itabunae
0.0.2 L.parahybana
1.2.0 M.mesomelas
0.1.0 M.peterklassi
2.1.0 M.robustum
0.0.2 N.collartovillosus
0.0.3 P.antinous
0.0.3 P.fortis
0.1.1 P.platyomma
1.0.0 P.formosa
0.1.0 P.regalis
0.0.1 P.subfusca
0.1.0 P.cambridgei
0.1.0 P.irminia
0.1.3 P.murinus
0.0.1 S.calceatum
1.0.0 T.apophysis
1.2.0 T.blondi
0.0.1 V.sorocabae
0.1.0 X.intermedia


----------



## laila

Hi!

I've just started posting here, but I'll throw in my list anyway...

These are my current species:

*Tarantulas:*
0.0.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Aphonopelma anax
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.2 Avicularia bicegoi
0.1.0 Avicularia braunhauseni
0.0.2 Avicularia geroldi
0.0.2 Avicularia metallica
0.0.3 Avicularia purpurea
0.0.3 Avicularia urticans
0.1.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0,0,1 Brachypelma angustum
0.0.3 Brachypelma boehmei
0.2.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.1 Chilobrachys andersoni
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.0.1 Chilobrachys huahini
0.0.2 Chilocosmia sp. "Cebuensis"
0.0.2 Chromotopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Citharischius crawshayi
0.1.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.1.0 Ephebopus cyanognathus
2.0.1 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi (Homoeomma sp.)
1.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Hysterocrates hercules
0.0.2 Lasiodora difficilis
1.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
1.1.0 Lasiodorides striatus
0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum
0.1.0 Nhandu carapoensis
0.0.5 Nhandu chromatus / Lasiodora cristata
0.0.3 Nhandu coloratovillosus
1.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma"
0.0.1 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.1.0 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.1 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus (Usambara)
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius elenae
1.1.0 Trixopelma pruriens

*Cockroaches:*
Blaberus discoidalis
Blaptica dubia
Nauphoeta cinerea
Shelfordella tartara
Gromphadorhina portentosa

*Whip scorpions:*
0.0.1 Damon diadema

*Scorpions:*
0.1.0 Hadogenes bicolor
0.0.1 Hadrurus spadix
0.0.1 Hetrometrus spinifer
3.1.0 Pandinus imperator

*Centipedes:*
0.0.10 Cormocephalus sp. (Brasil)
0.0.1 Scolopendra sp. (Greece)

*Phasmids:*
Carausius morosus
Bacillius rossius

*Snails:*
0.0.5 Achatina achatina
0.0.15 Helix pomata


+worms, beetles and flies.


Laila.


----------



## black_ops

0.2.0 heterometrus spinifer
1.0.0 sesarma bidens

Wish I had more inverts, but first I need more $$$


----------



## stu

thought I'd add my list so far:

Tarantulas:

2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
1 Avicularia avicularia
1 Brachypelma albopilosum
1 Brachypelma smithi
1 Brachypelma vagans
1 Grammostola rosea
1 Haplopelma sp. (?)
2 Hysterocrates gigas
4 Lasiodora parahybana
1 Pterinochilus lugardi
1 Pterinochilus murinus 'usumbara'

Scorpions:

2 P. imperator

Centipedes:

1 Scolopendra cingulata
1 Scolopendra morsitans
2 Scolopendra sp (yellow leg)

Milliepedes:

3 A. gigas


----------



## fireultra

Tarantulas:

1 Haplopelma lividum(Cobalt Blue)
1 Lasiodora parahybana(Salmon Pink)
1 G. Rosea
1 versicolor

Inverts:

3 Damon diadema(Tanzanian Giant Whipscorpion)

Herps:

0.3     Leopard Geckos
1.2.4  Viper Geckos
1.2     Xanthic Picta Geckos


----------



## wayne the pain

* well here goes*

been meaning to do this for a while,but have to add to it again soon.
 spiders
 1 Acanthoscrurria chacoanna
 2 Davus pentaloris
 1 Brachypelma vagans
 centipedes
 2 Scolopendra cingulata 
 1 S mortisans
 1 S heros 
 1 S subspinipes
 1 S ? african tiger
 1 Alipes ? 
 millipedes 
 8 maylasian millipedes
 3 red leg millis
 1 african banded?
 1 olive milli
 got to get more milli's
mantid 
 1 Rhomodera basilis
 colony of orange headed roaches
 colony false deaths head roaches 
 colony of Pycnoscelus femoralis burrowing roach
fruit beetle eudicellus smithi bertrandi ( sorry john not forgot you will post them )


----------



## G. Carnell

Heterometrus laoticus
Heterometrus spinifer
Heterometrus cyaneus
Heterometrus swammerdami
Hottentotta polystictus
Compsobuthus werneri
Lychas mucronatus
Hadogenes paudicens
Euscorpius flavicaudis
Euscorpius tergestinus corsicanus
Diplocentrus lindo
Buthus sp
Centruroides margaritatus
Centruroides gracilis
Tityus paraensis
Rhopalurus junceus
Mesobuthus gibbosus
Mesobuthus tamulus
Pandinus imperator
Odonturus dentatus
Liocheles waigiensis
Grosphus limbatus
Parabuthus transvaalicus


----------



## Richard_uk

For some reason or other I have missed this thread!

*SCORPIONS* 

4 Pandinus imperator
1 Pandinus cavimanus
2 Heterometrus sp
1 Opistophthalmus glabrifrons
1 Opistophthalmus carinatus
1 Hadogenes trogolodytes
1 Hadogenes paucidens
1 Diplocentrus sp
1 Iomachus politus
1 Cheloctonus jonesii
1 Vaejovis spinigerus
1 Smeringurus mesaensis
1 Hadrurus arizonensis
1 Hadrurus spadix


*SPIDERS* 
1 Brachypelma smithi (mexican red knee)
1 Gorgyrella sp (African black trapdoor spider)

*SNAKES* 
1 Corn snake
1 Royal python


----------



## Overmenneske

Not too much yet, hope to expand when I get the money and space.


1.0.0 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
1.0.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## Brak

Ok...I'm a little slow but here it is:



Archispirostreptus gigas (Giant African millipede)

•1 large female
•24 juveniles


Gromphadorhina portentosa (Madagasgar hissing cockroach)

•5 adult male
•2 adult female




Blaberus giganteus (Giant cave cockroach)

•1 adult female
•28 juvenile


Sphrodomantis lineola (African Mantis)

•8 juvenile


Pachnoda marginata peregrina (African Sun beetles)

•4 adults (males and females)
•26 larva (13 cocoons so far)


Hadogenes troglodytes (African flat rock scorpion)

•4 juvenile


Hadruras spadix (Arizona scorpion)

•1 adult


Heterometrus spinfer (Malaysian forest scorpion)

•1 adult male


----------



## scorpionking

*As you can see I love Scorpion's*

MY SCORPION'S - some come & some go via trade's & auction

(4) Hadogenes troglodytes
(7) Hadogenes paucidens + young
(6)Opistophthalmus glabrifrons
(10) Hadrurus arizonesis + approx:15 baby's born 2/29/04
(10) Hadrurus spadix
(10)Vaejovis spinigerus
(6) Heterometrus spinifer
(6)Heterometrus longimanus + 8 young
(10)Pandinus imperator-assorted size's w/young
(6)Pandinus cavimanus
(2)Opistophthalmus carinatus
(4)Buthus occitanus
(10)C.vittatus---(10)C.exilicauda---(10)C.gracilis - young???
(30)C.margaritatus--3groups of 10 from diff. location's
(25)Babycurus jacksoni + young ??
((6)Leiurus quinquestriatus + unknown amount of young 
(8)Opistophthalmus wahlbergii-----waiting on young
(25)Mesbuthus martensii
(20) V. carolinianus + Lot's of young(tiny)
(10)Scorpio maurus------waiting on young
(30)Isometrus maculatus  w/young
(2)Damon variegatus

    Tarantula's

(4)Brachypelma smithi
(2)Aphonopelma bicoloratum
(2) T.blondi-------8+in.female's

     Snake's

(1)Dumerils boa--------which is going soon
(1)Weatern hognose
(1)Lavander cal.king
(1)Solomom isl.boa
(1)Sinaloan milk
(10)Scarlet king snake's-----assorted size's
(1)Ball python

     Turtle's                             Amphibian's

(2)Aligator snapper's          (8) Tiger salamander's
(1)Chinese big head           (1) Red  salamander
(1)Asian pond                      
(1)Twist neck turtle

                            Fish Tank's

 1-55gal fresh water(Blood parrots,assorted catfish & ray's)

 1-55gal saltwater (assorted inverts. & seahorse's)


 That does it , beside's daily feeding's etc. every saturday is my cleaning day(most of the day!) 

  I will be eliminating some snake's shortly to cut back on time and exspense,take care all          
                            George


----------



## GoTerps

My list as of 7/19/04


0.1.1	Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1.1	Acanthoscurria insubtilis
0.1.0	Aphonopelma bicoloratum
0.1.1      Aphonopelma sp.
0.0.3      Avicularia azuraklaasi
1.0.0	Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1	Avicularia huriana
0.0.2	Avicularia metallica
0.0.1	Avicularia minatrix
0.2.0	Avicularia purpurea
0.2.0	Avicularia versicolor
0.0.2	Bonnetina cyaneifemur
0.0.3      Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1	Brachypelma angustum
0.1.1	Brachypelma auratum
0.0.1	Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.0	Brachypelma smithi
0.0.2	Brachypelma vagans
1.0.2	Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
0.0.1	Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.2.0	Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1	Citharischius crawshayi
0.0.2	Coremiocnemis sp. "Malaysian purple femur"
0.0.3	Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.2.0	Cyclosternum sp. (Homoeomma sp.) "Cobalt red rump"
0.0.2      Cyclosternum sp. 1
0.0.2      Cyclosternum sp. 2
0.0.2      Cyriocosmus elegans
0.1.0	Cyriopagopus thorelli
0.0.2      Ephebopus cyanogathus       
0.1.0	Ephebopus murinus
0.0.3	Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi
0.1.0	Grammostola pulchra
1.0.0	Grammostola rosea
0.0.1	Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1	Heteroscodra maculata
0.1.0	Hysterocrates gigas
0.0.1      Iridopelma hirsutum    
0.0.2      Iridopelma sp. "recife"
1.0.0	Lampropelma nigerrimum
0.1.2	Lasiodora cristata
1.0.0	Lasiodora difficilis
0.1.1	Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0	Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
0.2.0	Megaphobema mesomelas
0.1.0      Megaphobema peterklaasi
1.1.1	Megaphobema robustum
0.1.0      Megaphobema velvetosoma
0.0.2      Metriopelma sp. 1 "dwarf orange"
0.0.2      Metriopelma sp. 2   
0.0.1	Pamphobeteus antinous
0.0.2	Pamphobeteus fortis
0.0.3      Pamphobeteus nigricolor
0.0.2      Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador"
0.0.2	Phormictopus cancerides
0.0.2      Poecilotheria formosa
0.0.3      Poecilotheria metallica
0.1.2	Poecilotheria ornata
0.2.0	Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.1	Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.2      Poecilotheria striata
0.0.1   Poecilotheria subfusca
0.0.2      Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.1.1	Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1.1	Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.2      Sphaerobothria hoffmanni
1.0.2      Tapinauchenius cupreus
0.0.1      Tapinauchenius elenae
0.0.4      Tapinauchenius gigas
0.0.2      Tapinauchenius latipes
0.0.2      Tapinauchenius plumipes
1.1.0	Theraphosa blondi
0.1.0	Xenesthis immanis


----------



## goatpiper

1 of each
A.versicolor
A.metallica
E.campestratus
C.cyaneopubescens
G.aureostriata

Next on the list:
P.irminia


----------



## bodc21

haplopelma lividum 4.5 inch female
haplopelma "longipedum" 5 inch female
lasiodora difficilis 4 inch not sure
lasiodora cristatus 2.5 inch not sure
Poecilotheria regalis 1.5 inch not sure
Poecilotheria ornata 1.5 inch not sure
Poecilotheria pederseni 1 inch not sure
Grammostola rosea 5 inch female
Aphonopelma hentzi 0.5 inch not sure
Pterinochilus murinus 2.5 inch not sure 
Eucratoscelus pachypus 3 inch female 
Aphonopelma seemanni 4 inch female


----------



## Diao

_Male-Female-Unsexed_ 

*Scorpions*
1-1-0 Centruroides margaritatus
0-0-1 Hadogenes paucidens
1-1-0 Hadrurus spadix
0-1-0 Heterometrus longimanus
0-1-0 Opisophthalmus sp.
0-1-0 Pandinus cavimanus
1-1-0 Pandinus imperator

*Tarantulas*
0-1-0 Grammostala rosea
0-0-1 Poecilotheria subfusca
0-0-1 Psalmopoeus irminia

*Roaches*
0-0-12 B. discoidales


----------



## Spiderbilly

Hi,
*tarantulas:*
0.0.1 Avicularia geroldi
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
1.0.0 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
0.0.2 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Citharischius crawshayi
0.1.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus
1.0.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.2 Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.1 Ornithoctonus spec. "Malaysia"
0.0.3 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irmina
0.1.0 Poecilotheria ornata
0.1.0 Theraphosa blondi

*skorpions:*
0.0.1 Opisthophtalmus flavescens

*other arachnids:*
0.1.0 Gorgyrella inermis


----------



## darrelldlc

*my pets*

centruroides exilicauda (2)
hadrurus arizonensis (1)
vaejovis spinigeris (1)
parabuthus transvaalicus(2)
heterometrus sp (1)
androctonus amoreuxi (1)
opistopthalmus sp (1)
hadogenes troglodytes (1)
cheloctonus sp (1)
coleonyx variegatis(1) Tuscon banded gecko


----------



## Nich

*.......wow*

not as many 

2 Versicolor
1 A. Metallica
1 T. Blondi
1 A. geniculata
1 h. lividium
1 chaco hairy
1 P. irminia..... not as many as most but all have very spacious fully living vivariums


----------



## //ToM\\

Hear is my invert list not very spectacular, let me know what you all think!
1 Emperor scorpian

Loads of hissing roaches

1 vinagaroon 

pachonda marginata (9 lavea) (7 adults)

Indian stick insects
pink winged stickinsects 
vetmaneese bark stickinsects
E.tiaratum
Baculum thai
Bacculum insignis
Jungle nymph

Giant land snails

Rainbow locusts


----------



## Socrates

My list is VERY small compared to others.

*Tarantulas*
1  Acanthoscurria Geniculata  (Link - Male)
2  Brachypelma Smithi (Mercedes - Female, Mr. Big = sling, sex unknown)
2  Avicularia Avicularia (Blue & Amiga -  both Female)
1  P. Regalis (Indy - female)
2  P. Murinus (slings)



*Dogs*
2  Bernese Mountain Dogs (Simon & Maximus - both males)

*Parrots*
1  Yellow Nape Amazon (Hunter - female)
1  Yellow-Thighed Caique (Tiara - female)

-----
Wendy
-----


----------



## Dessicata

I have an ever changing list, always selling things/trading/buying but at the moment, in my possession:

Snakes:

0.2 Chyrsopelea Ornata - Golden Flying Snakes
0.1 Corallus Hortulanus - Amazon Tree Boa
0.1 Philodryas Baroni - Baron's Long Nosed Racer

Lizards:

2.0 Pogona Vitticeps - Bearded Dragons
0.0.2 Eumeces Schneideri - Berber Skink

Tarantulas:

0.0.2 Poecilotheria Formosa
0.0.3 Avicularia Braunshauseni
0.0.1 Haplopelma Minax
0.0.1 Haplopelma Lividum
0.0.1 Ephebopus Murinus

Scorpions:

1.1 Smeringurus Mesaensis
0.0.2  Hadrurus Arizonensis
1.0 Hadogenes Paudicens

Feeder Cultures:

Nauphoeta Cinerea
Eublaberus Prosticus

Will change again within the next few weeks no doubt.

Lee


----------



## Liron Samuels

My collection:

Snakes:
0.1 Sinaloan Milksnake
0.1 Apricot Pueblan Milksnake
1.1 Normal Pueblan Milksnakes
0.1 Mexican Black Kingsnake
0.1 Albino Striped Gopher

Scorpions:
0.0.3 Deathstalkers
0.1 Scorpio maurus fuscus

Others:
0.1 Dog
0.0.1 Millipede (archispirostreptus syriacus)
0.0.1 Soft Shell Turtle
0.0.1 Lungfish
Vietnemes Stick insects
Thai Stick Insects


----------



## eksong

i don't have many inverts, all spiders for now, but let's hope i can add to the thriving collection

1 adult female A. seemani
1 adult unsexed G. rosea

1 G. aureostrata sling
1 A. vesicolor sling
1 A. seemani sling
1 A. geniculata juvie
1 P. cambridgei juvie
1 C. fasciatum juvie


----------



## sansoucie

I have hardly anything compared to you guys!

1 P. Murinus
1. p. Cancerides
1. A. Seemani
1. A. Avic
1. funnel web 
4. Goliath Beetles
2. deaths head moths
and I thinkI have possibly captured a Wolf Spider... not sure on the ID yet 

others: 
1. Jack Russell ( Parsons)
1. African Pygmy Hedgehog
2. doves
2. cockatiels
2. spawns of satan otherwise known as children


----------



## versus

here's my pet

tarantulas:-

5 - b.smithi
4 - g.rosea
1 - p.murinus
1 - h.lividum
2 - n.carapoensis
2 - b.auratum
1 - b.albopilosum
1 - c.maculata
1 - c.meridonalis
1 - b.boehmei
3 - a.geniculata
1 - b.vagans
2 - a.avicularia

scorpions:-

2 - parabuthus transvaalicus
2 - tri-color burrowing scorpion

dogs:-

1 - english bulldog
1 - rottweiler
1 - dachshund

frogs:-

1 - budgett's frog

turtle:-

2 - alligator snapping turtle


----------



## VinCe

Up-to-date list as of 5/12/04

0.1.0 A.geniculata
1.0.9 A.versicolor
1.0.0 B.albopilosum
0.0.3 B.auratum
0.1.0 B.boehmei
0.1.0 B.emilia
2.2.0 B.ruhnaui
0.1.1 C.fimbriatus
0.1.0 C.cyaneopubscens
0.0.2 C.crawshayi
1.0.0 C.schioedtei
1.0.0 H.schmidti
0.1.0 H.gigas
0.0.4 L.cristata 
0.1.0 L.difficillis
0.0.3 L.itabunae
0.1.1 L.parahybana
2.1.0 M.mesomelas
1.1.0 M.peterklassi
2.2.4 M.robustum
0.0.2 N.collartovillosus
1.2.0 P.antinous
2.1.0 P.fortis
0.0.4 P.nigricolor
0.1.1 P.platyomma
0.0.3.P.platus
1.0.0 P.subfusca
0.1.0 P.irminia
1.2.0 T.blondi
0.0.1 V.sorocabae
0.1.0 X.intermedia


----------



## JPost

2 Rose Hair's T's
1 Emperor Scorp

I'M THE MAN!!!  

--------
1 Lhasa Apso dog
1 Miniature Schnauzer dog
1 Long Haired Dachshund dog

2 Parkeets
1 Beta fish


----------



## arachnoid

Scorps:
-3 P. imperator
-1 O. wahlbergi(?)
-1 H. arizonensis
-1 P. transvaalicus (on the way)

T's:
-B. smithi
-H. lividum
-P. murinus

Pedes:
-S. subspinipes
-S. morsitans (on the way)

In the pipeline:
C. gracilis
H. spinnifer
H. longipedum
B. Emilia
A. versicolor
Malay Cherry Red centipede

Would like to but probably never:
P. metallica!!!
L. quinquestriatus
Viet giant pede


----------



## Abraxis

Here is my list... getting longer every day...

C. cyanopubescens  - 3"
C. fascinatum          - 3.5"
G. pulchra               - 4"
G. rosea                 - 6" - Molted Aug. 4, 2005
P. formosa              - 2.5"
P. regalis                - 5"
P. rufilata               - 6.5"
P. murinus              - 5.5"
T. blondi                - 5"

Wish List...

Ephebopus cyanognathus 
Chilobrachys sp. "Asian Smoky"
The WHOLE Pokie Genus

Peace Out

Ken


----------



## LPacker79

Current as of today......

Tarantulas
Acanthoscurria ferina
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Acanthoscurria musculosa
Aphonopelma sp. "Carlsbad green"
Aphonopelma seemanni
2 Avicularia avicularia
2 Avicularia versicolor
Bonnetina cyaneifemur
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma angustum
Brachypelma klaasi
Brachypelma ruhnaui
3 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
2 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Citharacanthus spinicrus
Cyclosternum fasciatum
2 Cyclosternum schmardae
Cyriopagopus schioedtei 
2 Ephebopus rufescens
Ephebopus uataman
Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi
Eucratosceles pachypus
Eupalaestrus campestratus
3 Eupalaestrus weijenberghi
2 Grammostola aureostriata
2 Grammostola rosea
Haplopelma albostriatum
Haplopelma lividum
Haplopelma sp. "longipedum"
Heteroscodra maculata
Lasiodora difficilis
4 Lasiodora parahybana
Lasiodora striatipes
Nhandu chromatus 
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Pamphobeteus antinous
Pamphobeteus fortis
2 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma"
2 Phormictopus cancerides
Phormictopus platus
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
2 Pterinochilus murinus (Usumbara)
Tapinauchenius cupreus
3 Tapinauchenius elenae
Tapinauchenius gigas
Tapinauchenius latipes
Tapinauchenius plumipes
Tapinauchenius purpureus

Scorpions
4 H. spinifer
3 P. imperator

Others
0.1.0 Morelia spilota mcdowelli  (Coastal carpet python)
0.1.0 Morelia spilota cheynei  (Jungle carpet python)

Sassy the cat
1.1.0 Xenopus laevis  (African clawed frog)
Colony of Blaberus discoidales (Discoid roaches)


----------



## Spider-man 2

I don't feel like listing them ALL, as I have a lot, but if you...

Click Here... 

you can view my list of Ts and after u get there and u click on the SID (Spider Identification Number) you can view its pic along with other info.

I also have:

1 adult P. emperator
5 baby P. emperator
1 adult H. spinifer
8 baby H. spinifer
1 female L. mactans


----------



## rtshaw80

Tarantulas x33
M.F.U
0.0.6  Acanthoscurria geniculata  (3/4" slings)
0.0.1  Aphonopelma seemanni  (4")
0.1.0  Aphonopelma sp.  (payson dwarf)  (4")
0.0.1  Avicularia avicularia  (4")
0.0.1  Avicularia geroldi  (3/4" sling)
0.1.0  Avicularia metallica  (6")
0.0.1  Avicularia minatrix  (1 1/2" sling)
0.0.6  Avicularia versicolor  (1" slings)
0.0.6  Brachypelma boehmi  (3/4" slings)
0.0.1  Brachypelma emelia  (2" sub)
0.1.1  Brachypelma smithi  (3" unsexed, 4" female)
0.0.1  Chromatopelma cyaneopubescans  (1" sling)
0.1.0  Eucratoscelus pachypus  (3")
0.0.1  Gramastola rosea  (4")
0.0.1  Psalmopoeus cambridei  (2")
0.0.1  Psalmopoeus irminia  (2 1/2")
0.1.0  Theraphosa blondi  (7")


----------



## m@rvin

This is my list!!!!! And its growing fast!!!  



Tarantulas:

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata 
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Chromatopelma  cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra         
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.3 Lasiodora klugi
0.0.1 Megaphobema mesomelas
0.0.2 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Nhandu colloratovillosus
0.1.0 Psalmophoeus cambridgei
0.1.0 Psalmophoeus pulcher                      
0.0.2 Psalmophoeus sp. (Costa Rica)
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus "Usambara"
0.0.2 Tapinauchenius latipes

OTHER SPIDERS:

0.0.1 Nephila senegalensis

OTHER:

0.0.1 Scolopendra sp.
0.0.1 Tenodera sinensis


----------



## Bothrops

*Tarantulas*

2 Acanthoscurria sternalis
1 Acanthoscurria cordubensis
1 Grammostola pulchra
3 Pterinochilus murinus (Usambara)
1 Avicularia avicularia

*Scorpions*

5 Buthus occitanus occitanus

*Reptiles*

2 Boa constrictor occidentalis
1 Boa constrictor constrictor
1 Philodryas aestivus subcarinatus
1 Philodryas patagoniensis
1 Philodryas psammophideus
1 Eublepharis macularius

*Amphibians*

1 Odontophrynus americanus


----------



## moricollins

My collection is pretty much complete, basically looking only to add some more Avicularia sp. and Dwarf species

Currently residing at my house (this includes males here on loan)

0.1.1 Aphonopelma seemanni 
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia slings/juvies
0.0.1 Avicularia huriana
1.1.2 Avicularia laeta
0.0.2 Avicularia minatrix
0.1.2 Avicularia purpurea
0.0.2 Avicularia velutina
0.0.2 Avicularia versicolor
1.2.0 Brachypelma vagans (one adult female and 2 juvie males)
1.0.0 Brachypelma smithi juvenile male
0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum
1.0.2 Cyclosternum sp "Columbia" (mature male)
1.0.3 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.1.0 G. rosea adult  have mated the female... waiting on egg sack (or moult) she's getting fat 
1.0.0 Holothele incei
0.0.1 Holothele sp. "Venezuela"
0.0.1 Homoeomma sp "blue" 
1.1.0 Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
0.0.2 Megaphobema robustum
0.0.3 Metriopelma familiare
0.0.4 Orphnaecus sp. phillipines
0.1.0 Pampobeteus sp bolivia
0.0.1 Pampobeteus fortis
0.1.0 Phormictopus cancerides adult female (too old for breeding i think though )
0.1.9 Psalmopoeus irminia
1 Unknown south american terrestrial tarantula (probably Eupaelustrus weijenberghi)
0.0.2 Xenesthis intermedia

Scorps:
0.0.2 Buthacus lyptochelys
0.0.2 Centruroides gracilis
0.0.2 Heterometrus spinifer (housed together)
0.1.0 Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.1.0 Parabuthus leiosoma
0.0.1 Vaejovis coahuilae


Centipedes:

0.1.1 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus

Other:
0.3.0 Damon diadema
0.0.2 Heteropoda sp. "Chinese giant crab spider"

Mori


----------



## h11te

*Mine so fare...*

0.1.1 Avicularia metallica
1.0.0 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Avicularia purpurea
0.0.8 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.4 Brachypelma albopilosum
1.2.3 Brachypelma smithi
1.1.5 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.4 Brachypelma vagans
0.2.3 Brachypelma auratum
1.0.3 Brachypelma klaasi
0.0.3 Brachypelma emilia
0.2.3 Citharischius crawshayi
0.0.4 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
0.0.1 Cyclosternum schmardae
0.0.3 Grammostola grossa
1.2.3 Grammostola rosea
0.0.2 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.4 Grammostola aureostriata
0.0.2 Grammostola alticeps
0.0.2 Haplopelma albostriatum
0.0.2 Haplopelma minax
0.0.2 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.2 Hysterocrates ederi
0.0.2 Hysterocrates gigas
0.0.4 Lasiodora klugi
0.0.7 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.3 Lasiodorides striatus
0.0.5 Nhandu colloratovillosum
0.0.9 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Pamphoboteus fortis
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.2.5 Theraphosa blondi
0.0.4 Trixopelma pruriens
0.0.1 Vitalius vulpinus

For now........


----------



## Nikos

- Androctonus australis (Linnaeus, 1758) 
- Androctonus bicolor (Ehrenberg, 1828 )
- Androctonus crassicauda (Olivier, 1807) 
- Buthus atlantis (Pocock, 1889)
- Centruroides gracilis (Latreille, 1804)
- Centruroides margaritatus (Gervais, 1841)
- Euscorpius italicus (Herbst, 1800) 
- Hadogenes paucidens (Pocock, 1896)
- Hadogenes sp.
- Hadrurus arizonensis (Ewing, 1928)
- Pandinus imperator (C. L. Koch, 1841)
- Heterometrus wroughtoni (Pocock, 1899) ID still pending
- Heterometrus swammerdami )Simon, 1872)
- Heterometrus spinifer (Ehrenberg, 1828)
- Diplocentrus lindo (Stockwell & Baldwin, 2001)
- Liocheles australasiae (Fabricius, 1775) 
- Hottentotta franzwerneri (Birula, 1914)
- Hottentotta jayakari (Pocock, 1895)
- Leiurus quinquestriatus (Ehrenberg, 1828)
- Lychas mucronatus (Fabricius. 1798)
- Mesobuthus gibbosus (Brulli, 1832) 
- Mesobuthus martensii (Karsch, 1879)
- Odontobuthus odonturus (Pocock, 1897)
- Parabuthus leiosoma (Ehrenberg, 1828)
- Compsobuthus arabicus (Levy, Amitai & Shulov, 1973)
- Tityus falconensis (González-Sponga, 1974) 
- Tityus serrulatus (Lutz & Mello, 1922)



- Platymeris rhadamanthus (Gerstaecker, 1873)
- Platymeris biguttata (Linné, 1767)


----------



## Matt

Hi!

1 B. emilia
1 C. cyaneopubescens
1 P. regalis
1 P. pederseni
1 P. formosa
1 Ps. irminia
1 Avi purpurea
1 G. aureostriata
1 H. maculata
1 G. rosea


----------



## PIter

Have I posted in this thread already? Sorry if I have.
My inverts are scorpions;

0.1.0 Pandinus Imperator 4" (gotta have it)
0.0.4 Vaejovis Spinigerus juveniles 1" (third and second instar)
0.0.2 Hadogenes 2" and 3"
1.0.0 Hadrurus arizonsensis 4-5"

Tarantullas

0.0.1 Unknown 2"

My
Peter


----------



## Atalanta

As of June 04:

T. blondi
L. parahybana
B. emilia
G. rosea
A. seemanni

Obviously a NW girl...


----------



## leiurus

Here're my animals!
1.0 Hadrurus spadix
0.1 Opistophthalmus glabrifrons
0.1 Heterometrus longimanus
0.1 Grammostola rosea
0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni

other
0.0.1 anolis carolinensis
0.0.1 Reduvius personatus
1. bombina orientalis
0.0.? crickets


----------



## pandinus

Spiders:
an entire house full of L. Reclusa (if anybody wants some, PM me)

Scorpions:
1 Vaejovis crassimanus?
2 Vaejovis coahuilae
2 Paruroctonous gracilior
2 Pandinus imperator
2 Centruroides vittatus
2 mesobuthus martensii


----------



## Vincent

Centipedes: 
0.0.1 Scolopendra cingulata Turkey (orangelegged) 
0.0.2 Scolopendra cingulata Turkey (greenlegged) 
0.0.4 Scolopendra cingulata Turkey (yellowlegged) 
0.0.2 Scolopendra cingulata Egypt 
0.0.1 Scolopendra cingulata Spain 
0.0.1 Scolopendra cingulata Tanzania 
0.0.4 Scolopendra polymorpha ? 
0.1.4 Scolopendra morsitans 
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes Vanuatu 
0.0.12 Scolopendra subspinipes spec. Malaysia 
0.0.20 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans yellowlegged 
0.0.1 Alipes spec. 
0.1.3 Tanzanian Giant Yellowleg 
0.0.1 Otostigmus spec. Brazil 

Scorpions: 
2.6.0 Centruroides gracilis 

Tarantula's: 
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum 

Roaches: 
100 Blaptica dubia
150 Shelfordella tartara
70 Blatta orientalis 
200Nauphoeta cinerea
5 Archimandrita tesselata 
5 Blaberus cranifer 
5 Gromphadorhina spp. 
6 Gromphadorhina portentosa 

Rodents
30 Sekeetamys calurus
15 Pachyuromys duprasis
8 Meriones crassus perpallidus
10 Meriones Unguiculatus
2 Gerbillus Gerbillus
2 Meriones Persicus


----------



## Tityus

*My Scorpions*

My collection contains the following scorpions:

2.2.0 Leiurus quinquestriatus
2.2.0 Androctonus australis
2.2.0 Androctonus amoreuxi
0.0.6 Androctonus bicolor
0.0.4 Hottentotta hottentotta
0.0.4 Hottentotta jayakari salei
1.5.0 Hottentotta trilineatus
0.0.6 Mesobuthus tamulus
0.0.6 Buthacus leptochelys 
1.1.0 Parabuthus transvaalicus
1.1.0 Parabuthus mossambicensis
1.1.0 Parabuthus leiosoma
1.1.0 Hadrurus spadix
1.0.0 Scorpio maurus
1.2.0 Pandinus cavimanus
1.0.0 Pandinus imperator
1.1.0 Opistophthalmus glabrifrons
1.1.0 Opistophthalmus carinatus
3.3.0 Opistophthalmus ecristatus
2.2.0 Hadogenes paucidens
1.1.0 Iomachus politus 
0.2.0 Centruroides margaritatus
0.0.1 Lychas mucronatus 
1.1.0 Buthus occitanus israelis
6.6.0 Babycurus jacksoni
1.1.0 Opisthacanthus fischeri


----------



## 423

This is my current collection, may have to edit it shortly  
The ones with *after are things I've resently sold or something  

Tarantulas:
0.2 Avicularia avicularia*
1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata*
0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata*
0.2 Theraphosa blondi* 
0.1 Aphonopelma seemannii*
0.1 Brachypelma smithi*
0.1 Brachypelma emilia*
0.1 Lasiodorides striatus*
0.1 Avicularia versicolor*
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis*

True spinders:
0.1.++ Latrodectus mactans*

Scorpions:
0.1.1* Pandinus imperator
0.1.1 Leiurus quinquestriatus
0.0.1 Iomachus politus
1.1.0 Hadogenes paucidens
2.0.0 Androctonus australis
1.0.0 Androctonus amoreuxi
0.1.0 Androctonus bicolor
2.1.0 Androctonus mauretanicus
0.1.1 Tityus sp.
1.0.0 Hadrurus spadix
0.1.++ Centruroides margaritatus
0.0.4 Centruroides bicolor
0.0.1 Buthus tunetanus
0.1.0 Scorpio maurus*
0.0.2 Hottentotta hottentotta
1.1.0 Hottentotta trilineatus
0.0.2 Mesobuthus gibbosus
0.1.0 Parabuthus leiosoma
0.1.0 Babycurus jacksoni

Myriopods:
0.0.1 Scolopendra gigantea
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes (Thailand)

Insects:
1.0.0 Creobroter pictipennis
0.0.5 Platymeris rhadamanthus

Snakes:
0.0.1 Heterodon nasicus nasicus
1.0.0 Vipera ammodytes ammodytes
0.0.1 Crotalus vegrandis
0.0.1 Lampropeltis triangulum hondurensis
1.1.0 Trimeresurus albolabris

Lizards:
1.0 Eublepharis macularius* 
1.0 Paraoedura pictus*


----------



## dotdman

At the moment... (I'll update as times change)...

male/female/unsexed

Tarantulas:
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.0.1 Haplopelma sp. 'aureopilosum'
0.1.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Haplopelma schmidti (black)
0.0.1 Haplopelma schmidti (gold)
0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Stromatopelma calceatum
0.0.2 Therophosa blondi

Scorpions:
0.0.1 Androctonus amoreuxi
0.1.0 Androctonus australis
0.1.2 Leiurus quinquestriatus
2.0.0 Parabuthus leiosoma
0.0.1 Parabuthus transvaalicus

Other:
0.1.0 Stasimopus robertsi
0.0.1 Hemitheconyx caudicinctus

Kindest kindest,

Kevin P.


----------



## Hymneh

I feel somewhat small with my 5 A. genic spiderlings


----------



## David_F

_
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
1.0.0 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus pulcher
2.3.4 Hysterocrates spp.
0.1.0 Phormictopus cancerides
0.0.11 Pterinochilus murinus
0.2.0 Latrodectus hesperus
0.3.0 L. mactans
0.1.1 Herpyllus ecclesiasticus
0.0.1 Sergiolus capulatus
0.0.6 Centruroides vittatus
1.0.0 Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.0.11 Scolopendra polymorpha
0.0.6 Narceus americanus
_


----------



## TheRedDragon

*Tarantulas:* 

1.0 Avicularia Avicularia (Pinktoe Tarantula)
1.0 Grammastola Rosea (Rosehair Tarantula)
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria Musculosa (Bolivian Black Bird Eater)
0.0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni (Costa Rican Stripe Knee/Zebra)
1.0 Grammastola Actaeon (Brazilian Red Rump)
0.1 Brachypelma vagans (Mexican Red Rump)

*Scorpions:* 

0.1 Pandinus Imperator (Emporer Scorpion)


----------



## Ond_Prest

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia
0.1.0 Avicularia metallica
0.0.1 Avicularia purpurea
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.2 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.2 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.2 Brachypelma klaasi
0.0.3 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.2 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.2 Grammostola aureostriata
1.0.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Hysterocates gigas
0.0.2 Lasiodora klugi
0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosum
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## edesign

since i don't know what the heck the X.X.X format is (male/female/unsexed as mentioned in the beginning of the thread?) i'll just list em 

Tarantulas (about half are big enough to sex but...notice my sexing skills? lol):
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemani
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus (sold to Mandi)
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Avicularia braunshauseni
0.0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.0.2 Avicularia huriana
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi (tiny 1/4" sling, if that...died of unknown causes)
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Homeomma sp. "blue" (I think)

Scorpions:
0.1.0 Hadrurus arizonensis
0.0.1 Smeringus mesaensis

Centipedes:
0.0.1 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus
0.0.1 Scolopendra polymorpha


----------



## pelo

*always changing...never ending*

*TARANTULAS*

Brachypelma
1.2.0. annitha
0.0.6. baumgarteni
0.0.5. klaasi
Bonnetina
0.2.6. rudloffi
Cyclosternum
0.0.2. gaujoni
Cyriocosmus
0.0.8. elegans "trinidad"
Cyriopagopus
0.1.4. schioedtei
0.0.2. sp. "Singapore Blue"
Cyrtopholis
0.0.2. flavostriata
Ephebopus
0.2.3. cyanognathus
Euathlus
0.1.4. vulpinus(a.k.a. pachypelma occulatum) 
Lampropelma
0.1.3. violaceopes(theraphosid from Malaysia sold in pet trade as such)
Megaphobema
0.2.0. mesomelas
0.1.0. peterklaasi
0.2.2. robustum
Metriopelma
0.0.5. zebratum
Oligoxystre
0.0.3. auratus
Pamphobetus
0.2.2. ultramarinus
Poecilotheria
0.0.6. miranda
0.1.0. pederseni
0.0.3. striata
0.0.7. subfusca
Sphaerobothria
0.0.6. hoffmanni
Xenethis
0.0.10 imannis


----------



## shogun804

ok well here are my T's...  


0.1.0--Avicularia huriana

0.0.1--Brachypelma albopilosum

0.1.0--Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

0.0.1--Eupalaestrus campestratus

0.1.3--Grammastola aureostriata

0.1.0--Nhandu coloratovillosus

0.0.1--Poecilotheria subfusca
0.1.0--Poecilotheria ornata
0.1.0--Poecilotheria reglais
0.1.0--Poecilotheria formosa

0.1.0--Psalmopoeus irminia

0.1.1--Pterinochilus murinus "usambara" 

0.1.0--Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## Deschain

Was looking for this...
Regular Pets:
1 Rottweiler
2 Cats
1 Quaker
9 Parakeets plus 5 eggs

Tarantulas:
1 H.lividum 
1 P.lugardi
1 P.murinus 
2 E.campestratus
1 A.moderatum
1 P.regalis
1 P.fasciata
1 A.verscicolor
1 A.avic
1 C.fimbriatus
1 T.apophysis
1 E.pachypus
1 H.gigas
2 G.rosea

Scorpions:
1 P.leiosoma

Fish:
3 Jack Dempseys
3 Oscars
1 Pacus


----------



## Washout

List of what I currently own:
male.female.unsexed
Tarantulas:
1.1.3 Brachypelma smithi (mexican red knee)
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia (mexican red leg)
0.0.3 Brachypelma boehmei (mexican fire leg)
0.0.5 Brachypelma vegans (mexican red rump)
0.0.9 Brachypelma albopilosum (curly hair)
0.0.7 Pterinochilus murinus (Usmbara Orange Baboon) aka orange bitey thing.
0.0.3 Avicularia versicolor (Antilles Pinktoe)
1.2.0 Grammostola rosea (Rose Hair, Rosie)
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum (Cobalt blue)
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana (Salmon Pink Birdeater)
1.0.0 Theraphosa blondi (Goliath Birdeater)
0.0.11 Avicularia avicularia (Common Pinktoe)
0.0.3 Cyclosternum fasciatum (Tiger Rump)
0.0.4 Grammostola aureostriata (Chaco Golden Knee)
0.0.1 Citharischius crawshayi (King Baboon)
1.0.7 Poecilotheria regalis (Indian Ornamental)
0.0.3 Poecilotheria formosa
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia (Suntiger)
0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides 
0.1.0 A. seemani
0.0.13 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue)
0.0.14 Heteroscodra maculata (Ornemental Baboon)

Scorpions:
0.0.1 Asian Forest Scorpion

Millipedes:
0.0.4 Giant Black

Cockroaches:
0.0.100+ Blaberus discoidales (False Death Head)

Lizards:
0.3.0 High Yellow Leopard Geckos


----------



## Schlyne

This post was exceptionally out of date.........

*Inverts*
1.1.0 Ghana Red Banded Millipedes
1.1.0 _Hadogenes troglodytes_ (Flat Rock Scorpions)

*(25) Tarantula's*
New World
1.0.0 _Grammostola aureostriata_  "Drummer"
0.0.1 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ "Greed"
0.0.1 _Pamphobeteus platyomma_  "Merdith"
0.0.2 _Brachypelma boehmei_ "Blade", unnamed
0.0.1 _Avicularia huriana_ "Snufalufagus"
0.1.0 _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ "Speedracer" 
1.0.0 _Psalmopoeus irminia_ "Legs"
0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus pulcher_
0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus reduncas_
0.0.1 _Iridopelma hirustum_ (rare) "Industry"
0.0.1 _Megaphobema robustum_
0.0.1 _Ephebopus murius_
0.0.1 _Ephebopus rufescens_
0.1.0 _Avicularia avicularia_ "Popcorn"
0.0.1 _Nhandu chromatus_
0.1.0 _Tapinauchenius gigas_

Old World

0.0.1 _Ceratogyrus bechuanicus_ "Webb"
0.0.1 _Ceratogyrus marshalli_ "Shriner"
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria formosa_ "Cookie"
0.0.1 _Heteroscodra maculata_ "Ghost"
0.0.1 _Haplopelma lividum_
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria ornata_
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria regalis_
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria rufilata_

One B. dubia roach colony...yummy!

The other animals I own are posted in the non invert sticky.

Updated april 16, 2005


----------



## Tranny47

*I feel soo inadequite with my one little T*

1 trinidad chevron spiderling (my little baby)


----------



## mark5044

*my list*

a.seemanni-1 
a. avic.-1  
e.campestratus-1  
g.aureostriata-1
a.metallica-2  
b.boehmei-2 
p.regalis-3  
p.murinus-1  
a.versicolor-2
p.ornata-2
p.irminia-1
p.cambridgei-1
p.fasciata-2
c.cyaneopubescens-1
g.rosea-1  
acanthoscurria cyaneopubescens-1


----------



## WingedDefeat

1 G. Aureostriatum named Tiamat
1 G. Pulchra named Cocoa
1 A. Versicolor named Creole

I have other pets. They have fewer legs.
1 Dog named Abbey
4 Cats named Cricket, Kitty-wings, Cagnie, and Bittersweet
3 Goats named Mary, Salty, and Blackbird.


----------



## jw73

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Avicularia huriana
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma angustum
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma klaasi
Brachypelma smithi x 2
Brachypelma vagans
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens x 2
Grammostola pulchra
Haplopelma albostriatum 
Haplopelma lividum
Haplopelma minax
Haplopelma schmidti GOLD
Lasiodora klugi
Lasiodora parahybana
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Psalmopoeus irminia
Poecilotheria regalis

other
dogs x 5
many fish (oscar, plecos, clown loaches)

Food
Crickets, B. dubia, Z. morio.


----------



## BakuBak

Stromatopelma calceatum --- 0, 0, 2  
   Acanthoscurria brocklehursti --- 1, 1, 0  
   Acanthoscurria geniculata --- 0, 3, 0   
   Aphonopelma seemanni --- 0, 1, 0  
   Avicularia metallica --- 0, 0, 2 
   B.cranifer --- 1, 6, 100 
   Brachypelma albopilosum --- 3, 1, 0  
   Brachypelma angustum --- 0, 0, 1  
   Brachypelma boehmei --- 2, 1, 0  
   Brachypelma emilia --- 0, 0, 18  
   Brachypelma epicureanum --- 0, 0, 14   
   Brachypelma smithi --- 0, 0, 7 
   Brachypelma vagans --- 0, 2, 3  
   Chilobrachys andersoni "burmensis" --- 0, 0, 1  
   Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens --- 0, 0, 15   
   Citharischius crawshayi --- 0, 0, 4  
   Cyclosternum fasciatum --- 1, 3, 0   
   Grammostola grossa --- 0, 1, 0  
   Grammostola pulchra --- 0, 1, 1   
   Grammostola rosea --- 1, 1, 0   
   Haplopelma albostriatum --- 1, 1, 0 
   Haplopelma aureopilosum --- 0, 2, 3 
   Haplopelma lividum --- 1, 2, 0  
   Haplopelma schmidti --- 1, 1, 0  
   Hysterocrates cracipes --- 0, 1, 0   
   Hysterocrates gigas --- 0, 0, 3   
   L.variolus --- 0, 0, 3  
   Lasiodora klugi --- 0, 1, 0  
   Lyrognathus rabustus --- 0, 0, 2
   N.cinerea --- 77, 77, 777 
   Nhandu chromatus --- 0, 0, 9
   Nhandu coloratovillosus --- 0, 1, 1 
   Phormictopus cancerides --- 0, 0, 1  
   Phormictopus platus --- 0, 2, 0    
   Poecilotheria regalis --- 0, 0, 1  
   Psalmopoeus cambridgei --- 0, 1, 0 
   Psalmopoeus irminia --- 0, 0, 2   
   Pterinochilus murinus"RCF" --- 0, 1, 10 
   S.morsitans --- 0, 0, 3    
   Selenocosmia javensis --- 0, 0, 3  
   Tapinauchenius cupreus --- 0, 1, 0  
   Theraphosa blondi  --- 0, 1, 0


----------



## Dark Raptor

*Arachnids:*

-Theraphosidae:
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma boehmei
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Theraphosa blondi
Hysterocrates sp. "hercules"
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria ornata
Avicularia metallica
Avicularia versicolor
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Nhandu chromatus
Psalmopoeus irminia
Haplopelma lividum


-True spiders:
Tegenaria atrica
Araneus diadematus
Evarcha arcuata

*Insects:*

Beetles:
Zophobas morio
Tenebrio molitor
Tribolium castaneum
Tribolium confusum
Blaps lethifera
Bolitophagus reticulatus
Opatrum sabulosum
Cetonia aurata
Protaetia cuprea
Protaetia lugubris
Pachnoda marginata peregrina
Pachnoda aemula
Stephanorrhina princeps bamptoni
Dytiscus marginalis
Acanthoscelides obtectus
Xylotrupes gideon

Orthoptera:
Acheta domesticus
Gryllus campestris
Gryllodes sigillatus
Gryllotalpa gryllotalpa

Neuroptera:
Myrmeleon formicarius

Phasmodea:
Phaenopharos khaoyaiensis
Extatosoma tiaratum
Eurycantha calcarata
Aretaon asperrimus
Lamponius sp.

Blattodea:
Gromphadorhina portentosa
Blaberus giganteus
Nauphoeta cinerea
Blaptica dubia

Mantodea:
Hierodula membranacea


----------



## omer

a.versicolor
a.purpurea
a.metallica
a.geniculata
b.albopilosum
b.bohemi
c.cayanafobescens-2
h.albostriatum
l.kalugi
p.irminia
p.ornata
p.regalis


----------



## dnl

*my pets*

T´s:

1 Lasiodora Klugi (female 10 cm)
20 Lasiodora Klugi (lings - 2 cm)
1 Lasiodora Cristata (7 cm)
1 Lasiodora itabunae (ling - 2 cm)
1 Lasiodora parahybana (4 cm)
1 Vitalius sorocabae (male - 8 cm)
1 Phoneutria nigriventer (female - 10 cm)

Scorpions:

4 tityus serrulatus (3 cm)
1 tityus serrulatus adult (7 cm until the tail´s end)
1 tityus bahiensis (3 cm)

food...

Zoophobus morius
Tenebrio molitor
archeta domestica
neuphoeta cinerea

and i´ve got also some snakes..


----------



## Freddie

*day after day shorter and shorter...*

0.1 aquarium

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata 
0.0.3 Aphonopelma crinirufum 
0.0.2 Avicularia azuraklaasi 
0.0.1 Avicularia bicegoi 
0.0.2 Avicularia braunhauseni 
0.0.1 Avicularia geroldi 
0.0.4 Avicularia metallica 
0.0.2 Brachypelma auratum 
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei 
0.0.5 Brachypelma smithi 
0.0.2 Brachypelma klaasi 
0.0.1 Chilobrachys 'guangxiensis' 
0.0.1 Cyclosternum sp. 
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra 
0.0.2 Haplopelma minax 
0.0.3 Heteroscodra maculata 
0.0.1 Lasiodora cristata 
0.0.1 Lasiodora klugi 
0.0.4 Psalmopeus cambridgei 
0.0.2 Psalmopeus pulcher 
0.0.2 Psalmopeus reduncus 
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus 
0.1.0 Pterinochilus sp. (lugardi) 
0.1.2 Theraphosa blondi 

0.1 Eublepharis macularius 

1.0 Corallus hortulanus


----------



## Bigmama

-Achantoscurria geniculata 0.0.1 
-Avicularia metallica, Cayenne 0.0.1 
-Avicularia azuraklaasi 0.0.1 
-Brachypelma auratum 0.0.1 
-Brachypelma boehmei 0.0.1 
-Brachypelma vagans 0.0.1 
-Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.0.1 
-Heteroscodra maculata 0.0.1 
-Holothele incei 0.0.1 
-Lasiodora parahybana 0.0.1 
-Poecilotheria fasciata 0.0.1 
-Pandidus imperator 1.1
-Pandinus cavimanus 0.0.1
-Leiurus quinquestriatus 0.0.2 
-Pogona vitticeps 0.0.3
-Testudo hermanni boettgeri 1.0


----------



## Bpkid

Everyone gotta start somewhere! 

0.0.1 G.aureostriata
0.0.1 A.geniculata
0.0.1 L.parahybana


----------



## tmanjim

ok here we go.

MY T'S
avicularia huriana
avicularia avicularia
nhandu chromatus
brachypelma smithi
brachypelma. albopilosum
lasiodora parahybana
lasiodrides striata
grammastola aureostriata

OTHER STUFF
2 bearded dragons
2 geckos
2 dogs
and a few gatos along with a wife and 2 kids


----------



## Rob1985

1 Eucratoscelus pachypus, Tanzanian Stoutleged Baboon "Annabelle" 2.5" to 3'  an awsome spider. Seems to like the dark though and is foracious eater!!!


----------



## m@rvin

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata

0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia
1.0.0 Avicularia metallica 
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor

0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
1.0.0 Brachypelma smithi

0.0.12 "Chilocosmia sp. 'cebuensis'"

0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"
0.0.3 Cyriopagopus schioedtei

0.1.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Haplopelma minax
0.0.1 Haplopelma schmidti

0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata

0.0.1 Lampropelma violaceopes

0.0.3 Lasiodora klugi

0.1.0 Lasiodorides striatus

0.0.1 Megaphobema mesomelas

0.0.2 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosus

0.0.2 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.0.2 Poecilotheria formosa
0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.0.4 Poecilotheria miranda
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.4 Poecilotheria pederseni
0.1.5 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca
0.0.4 Poecilotheria striata

0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.3 Psalmopoeus irminia 
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus sp.

0.0.1 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus "Usambara"

0.0.2 Tapinauchenius latipes


----------



## Rob1985

*Update* I just got 5 inch female G.Rosea and about a 3 inch Female A.Geniculata!!!


----------



## Jmadson13

T. blondi seven inch female
P. murinas five inch female
E. murinas six inch female
P. regalis six inch female
P. ornata unsexed spiderling
P. rufilata six inch female
P. irminia unsexed spiderling
H. maculata five inch female
G. rosea four inch female
B. emilia four inch female
C. fascatium four inch male
H. lividum five inch female and four inch male with eggs on the way   
L. Parahbanya unsexed spiderling
S. Calceatum unsexed 
N. chromatus unsexed spiderling


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

bump bump 

0.1.1 Avic avic
0.1 A. anax
0.0.4 A. geniculata.
0.0.2 A. seemanni
0.0.2 B. albopilosum
0.0.3 G. auroeostriata
0.2 G. rosea
0.0.1 H. lividum
1.1 H. maculata
0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## craig138

Poecilotheria ornata
Avicularia avicularia
Grammostola pulcha
Laisodorides straitus
Psalmopoeus irminia
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (sling)
x6 Avicularia versicolor (slings)

x2 Python regius.


----------



## JohnxII

0.0.2 _Acanthoscurria chacoana_
0.1.2 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_

0.2.0 _Aphonopelma seemani_
0.1.0 _Aphonopelma moderatum_

0.2.1 _Avicularia avicularia_
0.0.5 _Avicularia braunshauseni_
0.0.2 _Avicularia geroldi_
0.0.4 _Avicularia huriana_
0.0.4 _Avicularia metallica_
0.0.4 _Avicularia minatrix_
0.0.4 _Avicularia purpurea_
0.0.1 _Avicularia sp. "cariba"_
0.0.4 _Avicularia urticans_
0.0.4 _Avicularia versicolor_

0.1.0 _Brachypelma boehmei_
0.0.1 _Brachypelma emilia_
0.0.2 _Brachypelma klaasi_
0.0.2 _Brachypelma smithi_

2.0.5 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_

1.1.5 _Grammostola aureostriata_
0.1.0 _Grammostola grossa_
0.2.2 _Grammostola pulchra_
0.1.1 _Grammostola rosea_

0.1.1 _Megaphobema robustum_

0.1.0 _Nhandu chromatus_

0.2.0 _Paraphysa scrofa_


----------



## David Burns

1-3-0 A.geniculata
0-2-2 A.seemani
1-3-1 A.avicularia
1-1-1 A.versicolor
2-0-0 B.smithi
0-1-0 C.crawshayi
2-1-0 C.cyaneopubescens
0-0-4 C.elegans
0-0-1 E.cyanognathus
0-1-0 E.pachypus
3-1-0 G.pulchra
0-3-0 G.rosea
0-3-0 H.lividum
0-1-0 H.minax
0-0-3 H.incei
0-1-12 L.parahybana
0-1-4 N.chromatus
0-0-4 P.lugardi
0-1-3 P.murinus (rcf)
0-0-2 P.metalica
0-1-1 P.ornata
0-1-2 P.regalis
0-0-2 T.blondi
3-1-0 X.immanis

Scorps;
0-3-0 P.imp.
0-0-2 H.longimanus


----------



## harrymaculata

That Guy said:
			
		

> my wimpy list .. but my T is awesomeso its worth it:
> 
> A.seemani,
> 
> Rosie(R.I.P)


don't worry my list is just as whimpy but who cares im getting more as the weeks go by: well here it is 
Brachypelma albopilosum (R.I.P)
Brachypelma Boehmei 6cm
halopelma lividium   :?  :evil:  (in the post will be with me 2moz)
Brachypelma Vagans (in the post will be with me 2moz)

Wish list for the next few months:
p.regalis
h.maculata
blondi
p.metallica


----------



## Blasphemy

Tarantula:

0.0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni

0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei

0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus

0.1.0 Citharischius crawshayi 

Scorpion:

1.0 Pandinus imperator

Other:

0.1 Lampropeltis alterna


----------



## hamfoto

*5 so far...*

1 B. angustum
1 A. versicolor
1 C. cyaneopubescens
2 G. rosea

next: P. regalis or subfusca
***waiting for more Xenesthis to hit the market


----------



## CreepyCrawly

0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehemi
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimriatus
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Lasidora Parahybana
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Poecilotheira formosa
0.0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufliata
0.0.5 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus pulchra
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus reduncus
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus

On the Wish List:
Avicularia purpurea
Euathlus pulcherrimaklassi


----------



## Arach-attack

*My List*

6 T.blondi
5 H.gigas
5 L.parahybana
2 G.rosea
2 B.albopilosum
1 A.avicularia
1 P.regalis
1 B.emilia
1 B.smithi
1 H.lividum
1 A.seemanni
1 C.cyaneopubescens
1 P.cancerides
1 P.murinus
1 C.fasciatum
1 G.aureostraita


----------



## cryptly

My list.     

A. geniculata - 0.0.1
A. bicoloratum - 0.0.1
A. purpurea - 0.1.0 (Violet)
B. albopilosum - 0.0.4
B. boehmei - 0.0.1
B. klaasi - 0.1.0 (Jewel)
B. smithi - 0.0.1
B. vagans - 0.0.2
C. bechuanicus - 0.1.0 (Amalthea)
E. pachypus - 0.1.0 (Pearl)
G. aureostriata -  0.1.0 (Molly Grue)
G. rosea -  0.1.0 (Anna)
H. lividum - 0.0.2
H. gigas - 0.0.1
L. parahybana - 1.0.0 (Tiny)
N. chromatus - 0.0.1
P. scrofa - 0.0.1
P. regalis - 0.0.1
P. murinus - 0.2.1 (Rose Red, Cuddles)
Pterinochilus sp. "Arusha" - 0.0.2

Other Arachnids
Damon variegatus - 1.1.0 (Creepy, Crawly)
Hadogenes troglodytes - 0.1.0 (Pancake)


----------



## IrishLad17

Ok, no T's yet. But I do have....

Northern Walking Stick _Diapheromera femorata_- 3 Females
Unidentified Mantis Species- Roughly 175 Nymphs

I will soon have...

Emperor Scorpion _Panidus imperator_ 
Greenbottle Blue _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ 
False Widow Spider _Steotoda paykulli_ 
Wolf Spider _Lycosa spp._ 
Sunburst Diving Beetle _Thermonectus marmoratus_ 
Water Scorpion _Ranatra spp._ 
Possibly some centipedes


----------



## Arachne

Got my first T in December 2004, and I'm now up to 10:

1 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_: sling
1 _Avicularia avicularia_: sub-adult male, Fergus
1 _Brachypelma albopilosum_: sub-adult female, Harriet
1 _Brachypelma boehmei_: sling
1 _Brachypelma smithi_: sling
3 _Grammostola rosea_: 1 male, Dmitri; 1 female, Natalia; 1 juvenile female, Charlotte
2 _Grammostola aureostriata_: 1 juvenile female, Stella; 1 sling

Also have
3 _Latrodectus hesperus_: 2 females, Annie & Lizzie Borden; 1 male, Lucian

I'm hoping to pick up some more T's if I make it to the ATS Conference this summer (and if my husband is in a good mood)...  

Ara


----------



## Fred

*my pinner list but growing....*

1 adult female Lasiodorides Striatus 7"
2 Grammostola Rosea female 4", male 5"
1 Adult female Aphonopelma Seemanni 5"
1 unsexed Haplopelma Lividum 4.5"
1 unsexed(pretty sure male though) Theraphosa Blondi 3.5"

Irrelevent but had to post:

1 Anolis carolinensis
11 cats
1 husky wolf dog(he hates me I hate him)
1 Tiger Oscar (dam he's big)
1 albino tiger oscar(not as big but big)
12,000,000,000 freakin convicts


----------



## SonsOfLeda

*My (Growing) List*

Tarantulas:
0.1.0 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ "Giant white knee"
0.0.1 _Avicularia versicolor_ "Antilles pinktoe"
0.0.1 _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ "Indian violet"
0.0.1 _Grammostola rosea_ "Chilean rose" 
0.0.1 _Lasiodora parahybana_ "Brazilian salmon"
0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus irminia_ "Venezuelan suntiger"
0.0.1 _Pterinochilus murinus_ "Usambar baboon"
0.0.1 _Theraposa blondi_ "Goliath birdeater"

Other Inverts:
0.1.0 _Androctonus australis_ "African fattailed scorpion"
0.1.0 _Latrodectus hesperus_ "Western black widow"

Fish:
0.0.42 _Exodon paradoxus_ "Bucktoothed tetra"
0.0.5 _Hyphessobrycon eques_ "Serpae tetra"
2.2.0 _Puntius melanampyx_ "Ember barb"
0.0.1 _Otocinclus affinis_ "Golden otocinclus"
1.1.3 _Apistogramma borellii_ "Borelli's dwarf cichlid"


----------



## Christoph

Tarantulas: 

1.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus (Harpactirinae)

Scorpions: 

0.0.1 Androctonus bicolor (Buthidae)
0.0.2 Androctonus mauretanicus bourdoni (Buthidae) 
0.0.1 Centruroides cf. nigrimanus (Buthidae)
0.0.1 Euscorpius spec. (Euscorpiidae)
0.0.1 Hottentotta jayakari jayakari (Buthidae) 
0.0.2 Rhopalurus junceus (Buthidae)
0.0.3 Tityus falconensis (Buthidae) 
0.5.0 Tityus serrulatus (Buthidae)
0.0.2 Tityus spec. (Buthidae)

other spiders: 

0.0.3 Ancylometes bogotensis (Ctenidae)
0.0.2 Cupiennius coccineus (Ctenidae)
1.1.0 Cupiennius salei (Ctenidae)
0.0.10 Dipluride spec. (Dipluridae)
0.1.0 Latrodectus variolus (Theridiidae)
0.2.0 Loxosceles laeta (Sicariidae) 
0.0.5 Lycosa tarantula (Lycosidae)
0.0.1 Holconia immanis (Sparassidae)
1.1.0 Macrothele spec. "Taiwan" (Hexathelidae)
0.0.3 Peucetia madagascariensis (Oxyopidae)

Centipedes: 

0.0.1 Otostigmus spec. (Scolopendridae)
0.0.1 Scolopendra spec."blue head" (Scolopendridae)
0.0.1 Scolopendra spec."gigantea robusta" (Scolopendridae)
0.0.2 Scolopendra spec."striped leg" China (Scolopendridae)
0.1.0 Scolopendra spec. "Tanzania" (Scolopendridae)
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes (Scolopendridae)
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans "yellow leg" (Scolopendridae)

Others:

0.0.1 Damon gracilis (Phrynidae)


----------



## Snakecharm

*Tarantulas*:

Just one so far.

0.0.1- Grammastola rosea sling

*Wishlist*

B. Smithi
A. Hentzi
A. Avicularia
A. Bicoloratum
L. Parahybana
C. Cyaneopubescens
A. Versicolor
P. Scrofa
C. Fasciatum
A. Metallica

Also possibly:

A. Chalcodes
A. Moderatum
P. Regalis 

*Verts*:

1.2 Cats
1.1 Sumatran Blood Pythons
0.1 Bredl's Python
1.1 Jungle Carpet Pythons
0.1 Diamond x Jungle Carpet Python
0.2 Ball Pythons
1.0 Axanthic Kenyan Sandboa/het snow
0.1 Axanthic Kenyan Sandboa
0.1 Tartar Sandboa
1.0 Leucistic Texas Rat Snake
1.1 Kunashiri Island Rat Snake
0.1 Albino Oketee Corn Snake
0.1 Banana King Snake
0.1 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## harrymaculata

My list (and counting).

Brachypelma Albopilosa female (deceased aged 14)
Brachypelma Boehmei   female 6cms 
H.maculata   6cms male/female (hopefully should be getting a fem soon)
P.murinus    2 inch female (my first bite).
h.lividum    15mm 
L.parahybana  3inches female (getting bigger)


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Tarantulas:*

Brachypelma albopilosum/Honduran Curlyhair, Tangent
Brachypelma smithi/Mexican Red Knee, Gypsie
Grammostola auerostriata/Chaco Golden Knee, Ayla
Grammostola pulchra/Brazilian Black, True


----------



## DavidRS

1.1.2	N. colloratovillosus
0.1.0   N. carapoensis	
0.2.1	B. vagans
0.0.1   B. angustum		
0.1.0	B. klaasi	
0.0.1   B. smithi
0.0.1	A. metallica		
0.2.0	A. versicolor
0.0.1	C. thorelli
0.0.1   C. crawshayi	
0.1.1	G. rosea	
0.0.2   G. auriostriata
1.1.0   G. pulchra
0.0.1   E. camperstratus
0.1.0	A. seemani
0.0.2   Aphonopelma "Carlsbad Green"
0.0.1	C. fimbriatus	
0.0.1	T. pruriens	
0.0.1	P. fasciata	
0.1.0	P. ornata	
0.0.1	E. pachypus	
0.0.18	P. murinus	
0.1.0	L. parahybana
0.1.0   L. difficilis	
0.0.1	E. rufescens		
0.1.0	A. geniculata	
0.1.0	P. cancerides	
0.1.110	B. albopilosum	
0.1.0	A. avicularia	
0.1.0	A. australis
0.0.1   L. quinquestriatus
0.0.2   P. mossambicensis		
0.1.2	P. imperator	
2.3.0   C. vittatus
0.1.0   S. mesaensis
0.0.1   M. giganteus
0.0.2   Platymeris biguttata
1.1.0	Felis domesticus


----------



## Mistwalker

Hi, new to arachnoboards, thought this would be the place to start.

I have one unsexed Aphonopelma seemani (that I gave away once, and just got given back), and a female Grammostola rosea.

I have a female Avicularia metallica on the way, due to be mailed monday. Can't wait, have a 20 gallon tank set up vertically for her.


----------



## Big and Hairy

*My small collection*

Hey guys.  I'm new here and here is where my collection currently stands:

T's
1-Grammostola Rosea (Chilean Rose) female - 4.5 inches
1-Brachypelma Smithi (Mexican Redknee) male - 5 inches
1-Brachypelma Vagans (Mexican Redrump) unsexed - 1.5 inches
1-Lasiodora Parahybana (Brazilian Salmon) female - 4 inches
1-Accanthoscuria Geniculata (Giant White Knee) - 6 inches

Scorpions
2-Emperor Scorpions - both male - 4.5 and 6 inches


----------



## Fred

My collection so far....

1 adult lasiodorides striatus 7"
1 sub-adult Aphonopelma seemanni 5"
2 G , female 4.5", male 5-6"
1 unsexed sub-adult haplopelma lividum 4-5"
1 unsexed Theraphosa Blondi 3.5" (in premolt)
1 unsexed Brachypelma smithi sling 1"

soon...:
adult female theraphosa blondi

Possibly in june: megaphobema robustom


----------



## TmanPhil

*Weak!!*

I dont have to many T's because I live in an apartment, but here we go!!
Tarantula's
1 G. Rosea (F)
1 H. Sp. longipedum (F)
1 H. Lividum (F w/eggsack)
1 A. Aviculara (F)
2 P. Lugardi (1m1f)
S'lings
1 C. cyaneopubescens
1 C. fasciatum 
1 B. Emelia 

Reptiles
1  Pogona vitticeps
1 Boa constrictor imperetus
1 Varanus exanthematicus
1 Python regius

fuzzys
1 Alopex lagopus (f)
1 Felis catus (f)

Food
lots of rats
lots of mice
crickets
roaches
hamsters
wax worms 
There you go, thats my humble collection   
Phil


----------



## Lorgakor

My collection right now. 

_1.0.0 Acanthoscurria sp. 
0.0.1 A. huriana
0.0.1 A. versicolor
0.1.0 A. seemani 
0.0.2 B. emilia
0.0.1 B. ruhnaui
1.0.0 B. smithi 
0.0.1 C. elegans
0.1.0 E. campestratus 
0.0.1 E. cyanognathus
0.0.1 G. pulchra
0.1.0 H. lividum 
0.0.1 H. schmidti
0.0.1 N. chromatus
0.0.1 P. miranda
0.0.1 P. regalis
0.1.0 P. lugardi 
1.0.0 T. blondi _


----------



## radmill2

*My current list...*

I'm a newbie on the site, and somewhat technologically challenged, so please be gentle...
My current list include
3 Chilean Rose
2 Emperors (but the lady of the two may be expecting)
1 Millipede (A. gigas).  By the way, I noticed these ectoparasites on her.  They look like fleas, but move with enough alacrity that I'm thinking they're not mites.  I know, fleas attack warm-blooded critters.  I tried dabbing them with ETOH, but like I said, they're quick.  What are they, and what's the best way to eliminate them?  And are they harmful to my pede (8").
I also have a Scolopendra subspinipes (7").  Loves those pinkies.
And a small gaggle of hissers.

Nice meeting y'all.  Warm regards.

Radmill :wall:


----------



## ink_scorpion

*Here's what we house...*

Hi all,

I've been on the list now for almost a month, but have watched it for far longer (probably over a year). Anywho, I currently care for the following animals:

Terantulas
0.0.1 A. seemani
0.0.1 B. auratum
0.0.1 C. cuameopubesence
0.0.1 G. aureostriata
0.0.1 G. pulchra
0.0.1 H. lividum
0.0.1 H. maculata
0.0.1 P. regalis
0.0.1 P. irminia

Scorpions
1.0.0 A. australis
0.0.1 B. jacksoni
0.0.3 P. imperator
0.0.2 P. cavimanus
0.1.0 V. spinigerus

Reptiles
0.1.0 A. dumerili (Dumerils Boa)
0.1.0 P. regius (Ball Python)
1.1.0 E. gottata (One Male Okatee, One Female Anerythristic "Type B")

1.0.0 Cairn Terrier
1.0.0 Guinea Pig

1.2.0 Small Humans  
0.1.0 Adult Human  

I look forward to conversing with everyone. Here's to a great hobby!

Regards,
Maurice


----------



## Heartfang

*My Collection!!!*

Hello everyone!  Here is my small, but ever growing collection : 

Tarantulas
1.0.0 Unidentified _Aphonopelma_ Species
0.1.2 _Grammostola rosea_
0.0.3 _Grammostola aureostriata_
0.0.3 _Brachypelma albopilosum_
0.1.0 _Brachypelma smithi_

Other Spiders
0.1.0 Unidentified Wolf Spider


----------



## alex

Androctonus australis
Buthus tunetanus
Hadrurus arizonensis


----------



## rosehaired1979

Here is what i have now
0.1.0 A.chacoana
0.0.1 B.boehmei
0.0.1 B.emilia
0.0.1 B.klaasi
0.1.0 E.campestratus
0.0.2 E.cyanognathus
0.0.2 G.aureostriata
0.0.1 G.chalcothrix
0.0.1 G.pulchra
0.1.0 G.rosea
0.0.1 Homeomma sp. "Blue"


----------



## jay_zonx

2 grammostola rosea slings
2 aphonopelma seemani slings
2 brachypelma smithi slings
1 haplopelma minax female
1 brachypelma boehmei unsexed (i think its a female)
1 undentified trap door spider (from thailand i was told) - black body and have dark red legs.

getting 2 versicolour & 2 t.blondi this month


----------



## Gesticulator

*My brood*

2 A avicualria females
 A versicolor
 A chalcodes
 B auratum
 G aureostriata
 G pulchra
 G rosea

geting TODAY  

G actaeon Female
C cyaneopubescens
A geniculata


----------



## cacoseraph

*Andrew's Arthropods*

holycrap! i made my list too long to fit in AB posts!

1.. = 1 male
.1. = 1 female
..1 = 1 unsexed

see scorps on this [post=527551]post[/post]
see centis on this [post=530669]post[/post]
taras (151):
#1  ..1 Aphonopelma bicoloratum @ 1, 1.6…1.6"
#2  .1. Aphonopelma seemani @ …5"
#3  1.. Avicularia Avicularia @ …4"
#4  ..1 Avicularia Avicularia @ …1.2"
#5  ..1 Avicularia Avicularia @ …1"
#6  ..1 Avicularia Avicularia @ …1"
#7  ..1 Avicularia Avicularia @ …1"
#8  ..1 Avicularia Avicularia @ …1.3"
#9  ..1 Avicularia Avicularia @ …1.6"
#10  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ .5, .75, 1.1, 1.6…1.6"
#11  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ .5, .75, 1.1, 1.5…1.5"
#12  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ .25, .4, .6…0.6"
#13  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ .25, .4, .6…0.6"
#14  ..1 Brachypelma vagans @ .25, .6…0.6"
#15  ..1 Brachypelma vagans @ .25, .6…0.6"
#16  ..1 Brachypelma vagans @ .25, .6…0.6"
#17  ..0 Brachypelma vagans @ …0.25"
#18  ..0 Brachypelma vagans @ …0.25"
#19  0.8..0.2 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens @ …3.5"
#20  0.8..0.2 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens @ …3.5"
#21  ..1 Cyclosternum/Davus fasciatum @ …2.5"
#22  ..1 Grammastola aureostriata @ …, 1.5, 2.0+…2"
#23  ..1 Grammastola aureostriata @ …1.2"
#24  ..1 Grammastola aureostriata @ …1"
#25  .1. Grammastola rosea @ 4.5… 5…5"
#26  1.. Grammastola rosea @ …4.5"
#27  ..1 Haplopelma lividum @ …2.5"
#28  0.6..0.4 Lasiodora parahybana @ 1.25, 2, 3, 4.5…4.5"
#29  ..1 Phormictopus cancerides @ …0.7"
#30  ..1 Phormictopus cancerides @ …0.7"
#31  ..1 Phormictopus cancerides @ …0.7"
#32  ..1 Phormictopus cancerides @ …0.5"
#33  ..1 Phormictopus cancerides @ …0.5"
#34  ..1 Phormictopus cancerides @ …0.5"
#35  ..1 Psalmopoeus irminia @ …3.5"
#36  .1. Pterinochilus ?sp. @ 4, 4.5…4"
#37  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …2.5"
#38  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …1.3"
#39  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …1.2"
#40  ..0 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#41  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#42  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#43  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#44  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#45  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#46  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#47  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#48  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#49  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#50  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#51  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#52  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#53  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#54  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#55  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#56  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#57  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#58  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#59  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#60  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#61  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#62  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#63  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#64  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#65  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#66  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#67  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#68  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#69  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#70  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#71  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#72  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#73  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#74  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#75  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#76  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#77  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#78  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#79  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#80  ..1 Pterinochilus muirnus @ …0.5"
#81  ..1 Nhandu coloratovillosus @ …0.25"
#82  ..1 Nhandu coloratovillosus @ …0.25"
#83  ..1 Nhandu coloratovillosus @ …0.25"
#84  ..1 Nhandu coloratovillosus @ …0.25"
#85  ..1 Hysterocrates gigas @ …1"
#86  ..1 Hysterocrates gigas @ …1"
#87  ..1 Hysterocrates gigas @ …1"
#88  ..1 Grammastola aureostriata @ …0.25"
#89  ..1 Grammastola aureostriata @ …1"
#90  ..1 Grammastola aureostriata @ …1"
#91  ..1 Grammastola aureostriata @ …1"
#92  ..1 Cyclosternum/Davus fasciatum @ …0.25"
#93  ..1 Cyclosternum/Davus fasciatum @ …0.25"
#94  ..1 Cyclosternum/Davus fasciatum @ …0.25"
#95  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …1"
#96  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#97  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#98  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#99  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#100  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#101  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#102  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#103  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#104  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#105  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#106  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#107  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#108  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#109  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#110  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#111  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#112  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#113  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#114  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#115  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#116  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#117  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#118  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#119  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#120  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#121  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#122  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#123  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#124  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#125  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#126  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#127  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#128  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#129  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#130  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#131  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#132  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#133  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#134  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#135  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#136  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#137  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#138  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#139  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#140  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#141  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#142  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#143  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#144  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#145  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#146  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#147  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#148  ..1 Brachypelma albopilosum @ …0.25"
#149  ..1 Acanthoscurria geniculata @ …1"
#150  ..1 Acanthoscurria geniculata @ …0.75"
#151  ..1 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi @ …1"





others
vinegaroon, giant african praying mantids, Olios gigantes (giant crab spider) (RIP)

some filthy solifuges!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (6/11/2005) (all but one, RIP, 7/23/5)


----------



## TheNothing

guess i'll jump in even though the list will have significant increases here soon...

*Inverts*
_Tarantulas_
0.0.1 Grammastola rosea

_Scorpions_
1.0.0 Babycurus jacksoni
0.1.0 Centruroides exilicauda
1.1.3 Centruroides gracilis
0.0.5 Centruroides hentzi
0.0.4 Cenruroides margaritatus (yellow morph)
0.0.5 Centruroides vitattus
0.1.0 Hadogenes paucidens
0.1.1 Hadrurus arizonensis
1.0.0 Hadrurus spadix
0.2.15 Isometrus maculatus
0.0.1 Leirus quinquestriatus
0.1.0 Opistopthalmus glabifrons
0.2.0 Pandinus imperator
1.0.0 Parabuthus liosoma
0.2.0 Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.1.0 Paruroctonus boreus
1.0.0 Smeringerus mesaensis
0.0.2 Tityus bahaensis (coming today  )
0.0.5 Titus falconensis
0.3.0 Tityus serrulatus
0.0.2 Uroctonus mordax
0.2.0 Vaejovis carolinianus
0.0.3 Vaejovis spinigerus
0.0.3 Vaejovis confusus
0.1.0 Vaejovis crassimanus

_Myriapods_ 
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes de haani 
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes
0.0.1 Scolopendra polymorpha




*Verts*
0.1.0 Epicrates cenchria cenchria
0.0.1 Acrantophis dumerili
0.0.2 Pogona vitticeps
0.1.0 Orytolagus cuniculus
1.0.0 Felis silvestris catus
0.1.0 Homo sapiens sapiens


----------



## T-Harry

So this is my collection as of April 9th 2006:

0.1.0 Acanthogonatus francki       
0.0.1 Aphonopelma anax             
0.0.1 Aphonopelma caniceps         
0.0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes        
0.1.0 Aphonopelma moderatum        
0.0.3 Avicularia purpurea          
0.0.1 Brachypelma albiceps         
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei          
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia           
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus      
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi         
0.0.1 Chaetopelma gracile          
0.0.1 Chilobrachys andersoni       
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Citarishius crawshayi        
0.0.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum       
0.0.2 Cyriocosmus elegans          
0.0.2 Ephebopus murinus            
0.1.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus       
0.0.3 Grammostola actaeon          
0.0.3 Grammostola iheringi         
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra          
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea            
0.0.2 Haplopelma lividum           
1.0.0 Heteroscodra maculata        
1.0.0 Holothele incei              
0.0.1 Holothele spec. norte de santander            
0.0.2 Holothele spec. aragua       
0.0.1 Hysterocrates gigas          
0.0.1 Metriopelma sp. orange       
0.0.1 Nhandu carapoensis           
1.0.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus      
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus spec. (nigricolo
0.0.2 Phormictopus atrichomatus    
0.0.1 Poecilotheria regalis        
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia          
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus rcf    
0.0.1 Theraphosa blondi


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

Tarantulas

3- P. murinus, 2 RCF
2- G. rosea
1- G. aureostriata
1- B. boehmei
2- H. maculata (including male on loan)
6- A. anax
1- P. cambridgei
1- L. parahybana
1- C. fasciatum
2- A. geniculata
2- A. avicularia

Scorpions

1- P. imperator

Reptiles

1- Leopard Gecko
1- Ball python

Other

2- Poodle
1- Southern Flying Squirrel


----------



## MsDemeanor

Hi ya, I'm Jenny.... and I am a tarantula addict lol

Here's what I got so far, however......
I am going to add a blue fang, an avic braushaseni and another pampho to that list very very very shortly 


Aphonopelma hentzi ( Texas Brown ) * 1/2 inch sling *
Aphonopelma hentzi ( Texas Brown ) * 1/2 inch sling *
Aphonopelma seemani ( Costa Rica Zebra ) * adult *
Aphonopelma seemani ( Costa Rica Zebra ) * adult *
Avicularia avicularia ( Guyana Pinktoe  ) * adult male *
Avicularia avicularia ( Guyana Pinktoe  ) * adult *
Avicularia bicegoi ( Manus Brick Red ) * 1 inch sling *
Avicularia metallica ( Whitetoe ) * 1 inch sling *
Avicularia purpurea ( Purple Pinktoe ) * 1 inch sling *
Avicularia versicolor ( Martinique Pinktoe ) * 1 inch sling *
Brachypelma albopilosum ( Curly Hair ) * 1/2 inch sling *
Brachypelma albopilosum ( Curly Hair ) * 1/2 inch sling *
Brachypelma albopilosum ( Curly Hair ) * 1/2 inch sling *
Brachypelma smithi ( Mexican Red Knee ) * 1 1/2 inch sling *
Brachypelma vagans ( Mexican Red Rump ) * 1/2 inch sling *
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens ( Green Bottle Blue ) * 2 inch sling *
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens ( Green Bottle Blue ) * 4 1/2 inch f w/molt *
Grammostola aureostriata ( Chaco Golden Knee ) * 1/2 inch sling *
Grammostola aureostriata ( Chaco Golden Knee ) * 1/2 inch sling *
Grammostola aureostriata ( Chaco Golden Knee ) * 1/2 inch sling *
Grammostola pulchra ( Brazilian Black ) * 4 1/2 inch female w/molt *
Grammostola rosea  ( Chilean Rose Hair ) * 3/4 inch *
Grammostola rosea  ( Chilean Rose Hair )  * Adult proven female *
Hysterocrates gigas ( Cameroon Red Baboon ) * 1 inch sling *
Nhandu caraponesis ( Brazilian Giant Orange ) * 1/2 inch sling *
Pamphobeteus nigricolor ( Columbian Blue Bloom ) * 2 inch sling *
Pamphobeteus platyomma ( Brazilian Pink  ) * 1 1/2 inch sling *
Psalmopoeus irminia ( Suntiger ) * 2 inch sling *
Psalmopoeus pulcher ( Panama Blond ) * 3/4 inch sling *


Scorpions
 6 Centruroides vittatus ( Striped Bark )

Snakes
Oketee Corn Snake
Pueblan Milk Snake

Cats
1 grey and white shorthair
1 grey and black shorthair

Kids
1 8 year old female
1 3 year old male


----------



## MattM

Scorpions:

0.0.6 - Babycurus Jacksoni
1.1.0 - Caraboctonus Keyserlingi (1 pregnant)
0.0.4 - Iomachus Politus
1.1.0 - Opistacanthus Asper (1 pregnant)
1.1.0 - Pandinus Cavimanus


----------



## Arachnoheebs

*Our Family (70+)*

Avicularia avic (2 mature females-eggsacs laid 2 months ago) 1 female died on 7/7/05 ??old age??
Avic avic (8 sub-adults 5 males, 3 females)
Avic avic (2 mature males-1 had a POST-ULTIMATE MOLT on 6/25/05 and is doing ok!!
Avic brauns (juvi/sub-adult) BIG GIRL
Avic versi (adult female, 4 spiderlings-they are beautiful blue babies!)
Avic minatrix (sub-adult)
Avic metallica (juvi/sub-adult)
Brachypelma auratum (adult ? female)
Brachy baumgarteni (2 ? females)
Brachy smithi (2 adults not mature yet)
Brachy emilia (2 adults not mature yet)
Brachy vagans (1-juvi, 1 sub-adult)
Brachy boehmi (2 mature females-NEED HUSBAND, 1 sub-adult female)
Aphonpelma bicoloratum (1 juvi, 1 adult female-NEEDS HUSBAND)
Aphon hentzi (juvi)
Aphon seemani (8 various colorations) Adult females-HUGE
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (1 juvi)
Cyclosternum fasciatum (1 juvi)
Grammostola rosea ( 1 mature male, 1 mature female, 1 sud-adult)
Hysterocrates gigas (1 mature female-eggsac, 12 spiderlings)
Lasiodorides striatus (1 mature female, 1 adult ?sex unknown)
Lasiodora parahybana (2 mature females (1 mature male-DEAD his wife ATE HIM on 7/6/05!!)
Psalmopoeus irmina (1 sub-adult female)
Phormictopus cancerides (1 female sub-adult)
Theraphosa blondi (1 mature female)
Theraphosa blondi (1 mature female, 1 mature male) Co-Owners with OLD WORLD SPIDERS-Sean "Arachnopimp" Schaefer)

5 dogs,4 cats, 2 parrots (Eleanora Cockatoo and Double Yellow-Headed Amazon) and 1 hermit crab 

Will update later! Always willing to share mature's for breeding.
Keri Neuling (one of three "Arachnoheebs")


----------



## furryscaly

I think that's everybody...

ARTHROPODS
0.1.0 chilean rose-haired tarantula (_Grammostola rosea_) 
0.1.0 zebra tarantula (_Aphonopelma seemanni_) 
0.0.1 daring jumping spider (_Phidippus audax_)
0.1.0 unknown stick insect (Family: Phasmatidae)
1.1.0 oriental cockroaches (_Blatta orientalis_)
1.0.0 mud fiddler crab (_Uca pugnax_)
0.1.0 cicada killer (_Sphecius sp._)

REPTILES
0.1.0 florida red-bellied turtle (_Pseudemys nelsoni_)
0.1.0 red-eared slider (_Trachemys scripta elegans_)
0.1.0 unknown side-necked turle (_Pelusios sp._)
0.0.1 western painted turtle (_Chrysemys picta bellii_)
1.1.0 western plains garter snakes (_Thamnophis radix haydeni_)
0.1.0 eastern garter snake (_Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis_)
0.1.0 asian vine snake (_Ahaetulla prasina_)
1.0.0 brown basilisk "Jesus Christ lizard" (_Basiliscus vittatus_)
1.0.0 cuban brown anole (_Anolis sagrei sagrei_)
1.0.0 rainbow curlytail (_Leiocephalus personatus_) 
0.1.0 yellow-throated plated lizard (_Gerrhosaurus flavigularis_) 
0.1.0 regal girdled lizard (_Cordylus regius_) 
0.1.0 tropical girdled lizard (_Cordylus tropidosternum_) 
0.1.0 white-spotted wall gecko (_Tarentola annularis_)
1.0.0 unknown lizard "chinese dragon" NOT a chinese water dragon (looks to be _Gonocephalus_, _Acanthosaura_, or _Calotes_)

AMPHIBIANS
1.0.0 blotched tiger salamander (_Ambystoma tigrinum melanostictum_) 
1.0.0 japanese fire-bellied newt (_Cynops pyrrhogaster_) 
0.1.0 rough-skinned newt (_Taricha granulosa_)
2.0.0 northern leopard frogs (_Rana pipiens_) 
1.0.0 southern leopard frog (_Rana sphenocephala_) 
1.0.0 northern green frog (_Rana clamitans melanota_) 
1.0.0 european green toad (_Bufo viridis_) 
1.0.0 cuban treefrog (_Osteopilus septentrionalis_) 
1.0.0 tiger-legged monkey frog (_Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_) 
1.0.3 oriental fire-bellied toads (_Bombina orientalis_) 
0.0.1 wood frog (_Rana sylvatica_) 
0.0.1 columbia spotted frog (_Rana luteiventris_) 
0.0.1 white's treefrog (_Litoria caerulea_) 
0.0.1 red-legged kassina (_Kassina maculata_) 
0.0.1 african clawed frog (_Xenopus Laevis_)
0.0.1 american toad (_Bufo americanus_)
0.0.1 fowler's toad (_Bufo fowleri_)

BIRDS 
1.0.0 himalayan monal pheasant (_Lophophorus impeyanus_)

MAMMALS 
0.2.0 fancy rats "domestic norway rats" (_Rattus norvegicus_) 
2.5.0 fancy mice "domestic house mice" (_Mus musculus_)

FISH
0.0.4ish(?) brook sticklebacks (_Culaea inconstans_)


----------



## Farom

Here is what im keeping:

0.0.3 Chaco Goldenknee slings
1.1 White Spot assassin bugs
1.2 Leopard Geckos
1.1 Viper Geckos
1.1 Bearded Dragons
0.1 Hognose Snake
And a TON of lobster roaches

I used to breed around 10 different species of mantids, so the list has considerably "shrunk".  

  Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Ann

Okay, here's my list:

Tarantulas:
Grammostola pulchra 
Avicularia metallica

Bugs:
working on colonies of:
Blaptica dubia
Hissers

and thousands and thousands of crickets...

Snakes:
0.1 dumeril's boa
0.1 spotted python

Lizards:
1.1 mali uromastyx
1.1 bearded dragons
0.1 leopard gecko
0.1 blue tongue skink

Frogs:
0.2 dendrobates tinctorius
1.0 white's tree frog
2.0 cope's gray tree frogs
1.1 african dwarf frogs

also a breeding tank of aquatic snails to feed said blue tongue skink


and a reptile show on Sunday...who know's what could happen???


----------



## MattM

0.0.4 - Leiurus Quinquestriatus added to my collection.

Making a total of:

0.0.6 - Babycurus Jacksoni
1.1.0 - Caraboctonus Keyserlingi
0.0.4 - Iomachus Politus
0.0.4 - Leiurus Quinquestriatus
1.1.0 - Opistacanthus Asper
1.1.0 - Pandinus Cavimanus


----------



## SpyderGST

*My little posse*

Currently have:
T's=
1 Tapinauchenius purpureus
1 Tapinauchenius cupreus
1 Aphonopelma seemani

Turtle=
1 Red Eared Slider

and 4 feeder guppies, which have evaded being eaten


----------



## rwfoss

*My collection*

Howdy.

This is my first post on Arachnoboards. Great site!

I started with scorpions, and currently have:

3 Hadrurus arizonensis
1 Hadogenes granulatus
1 Hadogenes bicolor
1 S. mesaensis
5 Centruroides exilicauda
2 Pandinus cavimanus
2 Pandinus imperator
3 Vaejovis spinigerus

Two days ago, added my real passion...tarantulas.

1 Aphonopelma sp. (Carlsbad Green) spiderling
1 Grammostola rosea

I also have four desert millipedes from TX.


----------



## dragonjohn

*my grils*

these are my grils and one guy.
o.2==b. smithi
1.0==b. smithi
0.1==b. emilia
0.1==b. boehmei
0.1==b. klaasi
0.1==a. bicoloratum 
hopefully will add a tucson blond, a.chalcodes, female, and a b. auratum, female, this year.


----------



## spideyboy

P. regalis
P. rufilata
P. ornata
P. irminia
P. cancerides
P. antinous
L. parahybana
HUGE T. blondi
B. emilia
B. smithi
C. thorelli
H. lividum
platyomma
A. geniculata
M. robustum


----------



## Scolopendra

*Inverts.....*

T's:
1 G. rosea
1 A. seemani
1 P. murinus
1 B. albopilosum
1 P. regalis

Scorps:
1 P. imperator
2 A. australis..........i think

Pedes:
1 Haitian Giant Centi
1 African Giant Black Milli

Other:
1 local wolf spider thing
1 Praying mantis
8 Madagascaran Hsiing Cockroaches

Non-inverts:
1 Black moor goldfish
2 guppies
1 Eastern Kingsnake
1 Common Snapper
1 Bunny
1 Cat

i think thats all..........


----------



## Fred

*My List.*

Tarantulas:
male,female,unsexed
0-1-0 Lasiodorides Striatus-7"
0-2-0 Theraphosa Blondi-8,4"
1-1-0 Grammostola Rosea both-5"
0-0-1 Haplopelma Lividum-4.5"
0-0-1 Brachypelma Smithi-1.5"
0-0-1 Poecilotheria Regalis-1.5"-2"
0-0-1 Nhandu Chromatus-0.25"
0-1-0 Aphonopelma Seemanni-5"

soon...
0-0-1 Poecilotheria Fasciata
Scolopendra Subspinipes


----------



## Jeri

*I haven't updated in awhile.*

Tarantulas:
5 G roseas (Lucy, Shelbie, Naomi, Angelique, and Charlotte)
1 L parahybana (Angel)
1 E campestratus (Luke)
2 A seemanni (Bethany, and Mandi)
2 A avicularia (Eric, and Asia)
1 B smithi (Alice)
1 B vagans (Velma)

Scorpion:
1 P imperator (Alex)


----------



## Arachnoheebs

*Intro*

Hey to all-
I have introduced myself and posted my Tarantula stock. I posted on 6/24/05 and it is listed as #217.
Thx..
Keri


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

My list:
2 Pandinus Imperator
7 Centruroides vittatus
3 Vaejovis spinigerus
2 Androctonus Bicolor
1 Cheloctonus Jonesii
1 Ephebopus Murinus
1 Theraphosa Blondi
1 Brachypelma smithi
1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
1 Aphonopelma hentzi
1 Aphonopelma seemani
6 Latrodectus hesperus (with several babies)
Some of my non-invert animals are:
1 Lampropeltis getulus splenditus (desert king)
2 Thamnophis sirtalis (Garters)
1 Trachemys scripta (Red eared slider)
3 Siamese fighting fish
1 Dwarf Hamster
2 Dogs (chihuahua and mutt)


----------



## Beardo

Heres my T collection:

1.0 Indian Ornamental (_Poecilotheria regalis_)
1.0 Costa-Rican Tiger-Rump (_Davus fasciatus_)
0.1 Brazilian Black (_Grammastola pulchra_)
0.1 Starburst Baboon (_Pterinochilus murinus_)
0.1 Green Bottle Blue (_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_)
0.1 Whip Scorpion (_Damon variegatus_)
0.0.1 Salem Ornamental (_Poecilotheria formosa_)
0.0.1 Fringed Ornamental (_Poecilotheria ornata_)
0.0.1 Hatian Brown (_Phormictopus cancerides_)
0.0.1 Blue-Fang Skeleton (_Ephebopus cyanognathus_)
0.0.1 Black & Yellow Skeleton (_Ephebopus murinus_)
0.0.2 Giant White-Knee (_Acanthoscurria geniculata_)
0.0.1 Cobalt Blue (_Haplopelma lividum_)
0.0.1 Brazilian Red & White (_Nhandu chromatus_)
0.0.1 Mexican Blood-Leg (_Aphonopelma bicoloratum_)
0.0.1 Mexican Red Knee (_Brachypelma smithi_)
0.0.1 Mexican Red-Rump (_Brachypelma vagans_)
0.0.1 Greater Horned Baboon (_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_)
0.0.1 Guyanan Pink-Toe (_Avicularia avicularia_)
0.0.1 Metallic White-Toe  (_Avicularia metallica_)
0.0.2 Antilles Pink-Toe (_Avicularia versicolor_)
0.0.1 Venezualan Sun Tiger (_Psalmopoeus irminia_)
0.0.1 Panama Blond (_Psalmopeous pulcher_)
0.0.1 Ornamental Baboon (_Heteroscodra maculata_)
0.0.1 Madagascan Hissing Roach (_Gromphadorhina portentosa_)


----------



## redknee_freak

*Here is my T list...*

Hello everyone , I am a newbie here, I have no other way to introduce myself by just to start out with my list of T and my scorpions
   they won't be in alpha order, but in the order I had recieved them and once I get a chance to get picture I will post them. hereare my lilones



1.0.0 A. hentzi named Redneck, wc in Tx. ( R.I.P I miss you dude.)
3 inches in size
0.1.0 A. seemanni named Galimah 3 1/2 inches (Pan handle Pets)
0.1.0 B. smithi named Leanne, 1 1/2 inches (Pan Handle Pets)
0.0.1 B. emilia 1/4 inch (Kelly Swift)
0.0.1 G. aureostriata 1/4 inch (Kelly Swift)
0.1.1 G. rosea 1/4 inch (Kelly Swift)
named Rosea 3 inches (Snake Pit Pets)
0.0.1 H.gigus 1/2 inch (Kelly Swift) digs like a mole
0.0.1 P. murius 1 inch (Kelly Swift)
0.0.1 P. regalis 3/4 inch (Lisa)
0.0.1 H. lividum 1/2 inch (Lisa) shows attitudes already
0.0.1 A. braunshauseni 1/2 inch (Lisa)
0.0.1 N. chromatus 1/8 inch (Lisa) 
0.0.1 A. hentzi  1/4  (Private dealer)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now for my scorpions, I don't have many I keep for myself, cuz I am just getting hooked on scorpions recently cuz of one person I met, he is the Scorpion King, seriously, you should see his collection. anyways here they are.


1.1.0 C. vittatus
1.1.0 C. Hentzi
0.2.0 V. carolinianus
0.0.5 A. bicolor

But do have like 4 doz C. hentzi babies, if any is interested in any let me know, will sell for a low price, but rather do trades.  Trades for any scorpions I don't have and for a few more V. carolinianus, and of course for any T's even if I already have them.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I do have 3 cats 
1.2.0 cats


----------



## Nia

Okay, it's my turn since I'm a newbie too.   

male.female.unsexed     species     [name]

Tarantulas
0.0.1	A. anax		[Morgan]
0.0.3	A. chalcodes   	[Kachina, Shanaya, Picacho]
0.0.1	A. seemani	[Asia]
0.0.1	A. sp.  (Carlsbad Green)	[Kaya]
0.0.1	A. sp. (New Mexico Blonde)	[Trinity]
0.1.1  	B. smithi		[Jazz, Fiona]
0.0.1  	B. auratum	[Phoenix]
0.0.1  	B. emilia		[Mckenzie]
0.0.1  	B. vegans	[Guadelupe]
1.0.0  	B. albopilosum	[Andy]
0.1.1  	G. aureiostriata	[Savannah, Sahara]
0.0.1  	G. pulchra	[Nyx]
0.1.0  	G. rosea		[Sarah]
0.0.1  	P. regalis		[Egypt]
0.0.1  	A versicolor	[Trinidad]
1.0.0  	T. pruriens	[Trixy]
0.0.1	L. parahybana	[Jamaica]
0.1.1  	E. campestratus	[Selena, Chloe]
1.0.0  	P. cambridgeii	[Hayley]
0.0.1  	P. murinus	[Sassy]
0.0.1  	C. cyanopubescens   [Gypsy]
0.0.1  	V. platyoma	[Saqirah]

Scorpions
0.0.5	H. spinifer	[the Mob]
0.0.1  	V. spiniger	[Sedna]
0.0.1  	V. confusus 	[Fortuna]
0.0.1  	H. arizonensis	[Wazi, old man sorceror]

1 corn snake and 2 Australian Terriers.  

Soon to join my collection... B. klaasi and/or T. purpureus, and a bunch of roaches for feeders  (no climbers or fliers please)


----------



## MattM

List update.

added today:

0.0.8 Centruroides margaritatus color morph
0.0.3 - Lychas mucronatus

Making a total of 30 scorps, should be 31 but I lost one of the B. Jacksoni 
 The little guy/girl never growed an bit, and his brothers/sisters were one instar ahead.  :? 

Overviw:

0.0.5 - Babycurus jacksoni
1.1.0 - Caraboctonus keyserlingi
0.0.8 - Centruroides margaritatus
0.0.4 - Iomachus politus
0.0.4 - Leiurus quinquestriatus
0.0.3 - Lychas mucronatus
1.1.0 - Opistacanthus asper
1.1.0 - Pandinus cavimanus


----------



## Beth-Tex

Well......I have a post here somewhere but am not going to spend more time looking for it......wanted to update my modest collection which follows...............


A. avicularia (female)................Mo
A. avicularia (male)..................Arlie
A. avicularia (sex ?)..................MA1
A. avicularia (sex?)...................MA2
A. versicolor (female)................Gem
G. rosea (female).....................Mary-Charlotte
G. rosea (male)........................Eight
G. aureostriata (male)...............Chaco
G. aureostriata (sex ?)...............Tiny
G. aureostriata (female).............Athena
G. pulchra (female)...................Xena
C. cyaneopubescens (female).......Blue
P. cancerides (sex ?)..................Tude
B.smithi (female)......................Ladybug
B. smithi (female)......................JJ
B. smithi (female)......................BB
B. smithi (female)......................Lady Di
B. albopilosum (female)..............Portia
B. emilia (female)......................Millie

& soon to receive 2 N. chromatus slings.....not named yet


----------



## slingshot71

Tarantulas
1 B. smithi
1 G. pulchra
1 G. aureostriata
1 A. seemani
2 E. campestratus
1 P. regalis
1 P. irminia
2 A. avicularia
1 A. versicolor
1 A. metallica
1 L. parahybana
1 G. rosea

Reptiles
1 Pueblan Milk Snake
1 Leopard Gecko


----------



## Czalz

*my t's*

2 grammastola pulchra
6 b. smithi's
3 g. rosea
2 seemanis(cr zebras)
2 avic avics
1 avic bicegoi
1 b. emelia
2 l. parahybana
1 e. campestratus
2 b. albipilosum
1 b vagans
1 b sabulosum
1 a. geniculata
1 g aureostriata
and ready for 100 more
oh yeah, i raise hissers to feed them


----------



## Rabid Flea

I thought I had posted in here, but guess not... here it goes

Ts

0.0.2  P. murinus
0.0.2  H. gigas
0.0.2  G. aureostriata
1.0.0  P. lugardi
0.2.0  H. maculata
0.0.1  B. emilia
1.1.0  Avic Avic

Scorps

1.3.77  P. imperator
1.1.15  B. jacksoni
0.1.0   H. spadix

Fuzzies

1.0.0  Kitty Kat


----------



## arachnoguy

AHHHHH I am addicted to tarantulas. I had one or two t’s for the longest time and then about 5 years ago I got one or two and then the year after I got one or two and then I took a break and bred some and sold them. Just within the last year I have amassed this collection. It seems that every paycheck I get, part of it goes towards my addiction.  

TARANTULAS
m.f.?
0.0.1	Acanthoscurria brocklehursti, Giant Black & White
1.2.0	Acanthoscurria geniculata, Giant White Knee
0.0.1	Acanthoscurria sternalis, Argentina Giant Blackrump
0.1.1	Aphonopelma anax, Texas Tan
0.0.1	Aphonopelma bicoloratum, Mexican Bloodleg
0.0.1	Aphonopelma caniceps, Mexican Black Velvet
0.0.1	Aphonopelma chalcodes, Desert Blond
0.1.1	Aphonopelma seemanni, Costa Rican Zebra
1.0.0	Aphonopelma species, "borelli", Paraguay Redrump
0.2.3	Avicularia avicularia, Guyana Pinktoe
0.0.2	Avicularia braunshauseni, Goliath Pinktoe
0.1.3	Brachypelma albopilosum, Curly Hair
0.0.2	Brachypelma angustum, Guatemalan Redrump
1.2.2	Ceratogyrus brachycephalus, Greaterhorned
0.1.1	Ceratogyrus marshalli, Straighthorned
0.0.1	Chilobrachys huahini, Hauhini Birdspider
0.0.5	Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Green Bottle Blue
0.0.4	Citharischius crawshayi, King Baboon
2.0.0	Cyclosternum fasciatum, Costa Rican Tigerrump
0.0.1	Ephebopus murinus, Skeleton Tarantula
0.1.1	Grammostola aureostriata, Chaco Golden Knee
2.3.1	Grammostola rosea, Chilean Rose
0.1.0	Grammostola rosea, Chilean Rose (red phase)
0.2.0	Haplopelma lividum, Cobalt Blue
0.0.2	Haplopelma species, "aureopilosum", Asian Black Birdspider
0.1.6	Hysterocrates gigas, Cameroon Red Baboon
1.3.2	Lasiodora difficilis, Brazilian Fire Red
0.0.1	Lasiodora parahybana, Brazilian Salmon Pink
0.0.1	Nhandu carapoensis, Brazilian Red
0.1.0	Nhandu coloratovillosus, Brazilian Black & White
0.0.1	Paraphysa scrofa, Chilean Copper
0.0.1	Phormictopus cancerides, Haitian Birdeater
0.2.3	Poecilotheria fasciata, Sri Lankan Ornamental
0.0.3	Poecilotheria ornata, Fringed Ornamental,
0.0.2	Poecilotheria regalis, Indian Ornamental
0.1.2	Poecilotheria rufilata, Redslate Ornamental
0.0.1	Psalmopoeus cambridgei, Trinidad Chevron
1.1.0	Psalmopoeus irminia, Venezuelan Suntiger
4.12.2	Pterinochilus murinus, Usumbara
0.1.2	Stromatopelma calceatum, Featherleg Baboon
1.0.1	Theraphosa apophysis, Goliath Pinkfoot (the one unsexed one is on its way from botar, thank you sir)
0.1.1	Theraphosa blondi, Goliath Birdeater

SCORPIONS
1.2.0	Hadogens troglodytes, Flat rock scorpion
1.1.36	Pandinus emperator, Emperor scorpion	

MILLIPEDE
1 African giant black (can’t remember the species off the top of my head)

CENTIPEDE
0.1.0	Scolopendra sp., Tanzanian giant yellowleg

Two reticulated pythons both over 10 feet, a king snake, a ball python, 2 cats, and my attack dog that will drown you in drool if you get too close  :drool:


----------



## Vespasian

*Hello all*

Hi my name is Heather or vespasian, whichever you prefer. I am in Georgia, I have recently become proud parent of four Pandinus Imperators, and now have a fever for these creatures. I am here to learn more and to talk scorpion with whomever would like to talk about them, as my hubbie hates and lothes them to death and i can not discuss them with him.( he promises not to sqish them tho,) So feel free to leave me messages , any info is appreciated thanks!!


----------



## redknee_freak

*Newbiw Jerk here....*

hello all I am new here, and somewhat new with T's but not as new as you may think. I don't have no other way to introduce myself but to let my lilones first, they come before me in here,
Here they are , not in alpha order, but as i gotten them.


1.0.0 A. hentzi named Redneck, wc in Tx. ( R.I.P I miss you dude.)
3 inches in size
0.1.0 A. seemanni named Galimah 3 1/2 inches (Pan handle Pets)
0.1.0 B. smithi named Leanne, 1 1/2 inches (Pan Handle Pets)
0.0.1 B. emilia 1/4 inch (Kelly Swift)
0.0.1 G. aureostriata 1/4 inch (Kelly Swift)
0.1.1 G. rosea 1/4 inch (Kelly Swift)
named Rosea 3 inches (Snake Pit Pets)
0.0.1 H.gigus 1/2 inch (Kelly Swift) digs like a mole
0.0.1 P. murius 1 inch (Kelly Swift)
0.0.1 P. regalis 3/4 inch (Lisa)
0.0.1 H. lividum 1/2 inch (Lisa) shows attitudes already
0.0.1 A. braunshauseni 1/2 inch (Lisa)
0.0.1 N. chromatus 1/8 inch (Lisa) 

even though my Redneck - A. hentzi isn't with me anymore I still include him to my list. For He is the main factor why I am so much into T's He was my first T I caught while I was in Tx. and the first T I had since i was a teen.


Now about me.
I am Mark, is 29 yrs of age , I am into drywall, I like what I do
Well been collections T's for like 2 yrs now or really close. I have 12 at this point but have more on the way along with scorpions. I do breed C. hentzi scorpions, gotten lucky with it since I am recently new with them and had learn so much in a short amount of time.
  I currently living in Sw Georgia for 1o yrs now , but originally from Philly Pa. moved from there for certian reasons.
  I am also into snakes, turtles , lizards and aquariums aswell. Loves anything that has to do with nature. I love to go exploring around to see what i can find and catch. It'srare that I come home empty handed, but I don't always keep what I catch. My family called me Crocodile Mark or just Crocodile, but never had one though, but go figure ehhhh....
  I also have 3 cats, 2 females and 1 male, so what I have cats. I love dogs as well, just waiting for the right time to get me one and searching around for a pure white husky.

Well I would go one but if I do this it would seem like to me thatI am filling out a personal ad lol  :} 

WARNING EVERONE i DO ASK LOTS OF QUESTIONSAT TIMES. 
cuz how am I suppose to know if I don't even ask.
plus I like to know what I am in for before I get a certian T or Scorpions.


----------



## stubby8th

*On-going Confessions of an Arachno-haulic*

My ever growing list (January 17, 2006):

Aphonopelma.hentzi, unk. 3"
Aphonopelma chalcodes, unk. 3"
Avicularia aurantica sling about 2.5"
Avicularia avicularia, unk, at about 4"
Avicularia avicularia, unk, at about 4"
Avicularia versicolor about 3"
Avicularia geroldi sling, .75"
3 Brachypelma albopilosum slings, .5"
4 Brachypelma vagans slings, .5"
Brachypelma klassi female, 3"
Brachypelma emelia female, 3"
Brachypelma smithi female, 3"
Brachypelma smithi sling, 1"
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling, 1"
Eupalaestrus campestratus, female 5.5"
5 Eupalaestrus weijenberghi slings, .5"
Grammastola aurostriata female at 7"
Grammastola pulchra female at 3"
Grammastola rosea, red phase male, 6"
2 Grammastola.rosea, red phase slings, 1"
Lasiodora parahybana female, 6"
Lasiodora parahybana unk, 3.5"
Lasiodora difficilus female, 3"
Paraphysa scrofa sling, 1"
Phormictopus cancerides sling, 1"
2 Nhandu coloratovillosus females, 3.5"


----------



## ChrisNCT

*Well here is mine for this week*

Male-Female-Unsexed 

0-1-0  Venezuelan Suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia)
1-2-3  Usambar Baboon (Pterinochilus sp.)
0-0-1  Thailand Black (Haplopelma minax)
0-0-2  Texas Tan (Aphonopelma anax)
1-2-0  Pink Zebra Beauty (Eupalaestrus campestratus)
0-0-1  Panama Blond (Psalmopoeus pulcher)
1-1-0  Ornamental Baboon (Heteroscodra maculata)
0-0-7  Mexican Redrump (Brachypelma vagans)
0-0-1  Mexican Redleg (Brachypelma emilia)
1-1-0  Mexican Redknee (Brachypelma smithi)
0-0-2  Mexican Flameknee (Brachypelma auratum)
0-1-1  Mexican Bloodleg (Aphonopelma bicoloratum)
1-1-0  Metallic Pinktoe (Avicularia metallica)
0-2-0  Kilimanjaro Mustard Baboon (Pterinochilus chordatus)
0-1-0  Indian Violet (Chilobrachys fimbriatus)
0-0-2  Honduran Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum)
0-0-8  Haitian Brown (Phormictopus cancerides)
0-1-15 Guyanan Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)
1-1-0  Green Bottle Blue (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)
0-0-1  Greater Horned Baboon (Ceratogyrus brachycephalus)
1-1-0  Giant White Knee (Acanthoscurria geniculata)
0-4-0  Dodoma Baboon (Pterinochilus lugardi)
0-0-1  Desert Blond (Aphonopelma chalcodes)
1-2-0  Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni)
0-0-1  Costa Rican Tiger Rump (Cyclosternum fasciatum)
0-1-0  Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)
0-0-1  Chinese Black Tiger (Haplopelma sp. Selenocosmia hainana)
0-2-1  Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)
0-0-1  Chaco Golden Knee (Grammastola aureostriata)
1-0-3  Brazilian Red and White (Nhandu chromatus)
1-0-0  Bolivian Salmon Pink (Acanthoscurria chacoana)
0-0-1  Asian Fawn (Chilobrachys huahini)
0-2-0  Asian Chevron (Cyriopagopus paganus, Haplopelma sp. "longipedium")
0-1-0  Brazilian Emerald (Ephebopus uatuman) 
0-1-0  Mexican Fire Leg (Brachypelma bohemi)
0-0-3  Antilles Pinktoe (Avicularia versicolor)
0-0-1  Thailand Zebra (Haplopelma albostriatum)
0-2-0  Voi Baboon (Eucratoscelus pachypus)
0-1-0  New Guinea Black Femur (Selenocosmia arndsti)
1-1-0  Goliath Birdeater (Theraphosa blondi)


----------



## big muff

*hey all*

i only have one A.seemani female (Dorie)but going to get Theraphosa blondi
 :clap:


----------



## Beccas_824

Here is my List of T's.
B. smithi
B. vagans
B. albopilsum
B. boehmei
A. avicularia
A. versicolor
G. rosea
G. aureostriata
A. semanni
A. moderatum
C. cyaneopubescens
M. robustum
E. uatuman
H. lividum
P. minirus
L. parahybana


----------



## Becca

Hello!

I currently have the following species;

Brachypelma albopilosum (female)
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma smithi (sub ad male)
Brachypelma smithi (female)
Davus pentaloris?
Grammostola rosea (x 2 spiderlings)
Heterscodra maculata (x5 spiderlings)
Poecilotheria regalis (possible female)


----------



## BLS Blondi

*What I have*

Here is what I have:

 TARANTULAS
 20 x Theraphosa blondi (7 adults, 13 juveniles)
 02 x Theraphosa apophysis (sub-adult females)
 01 x Citharischius crawshayi (adult female)
 03 x Poecilotheria regalis (spiderlings)
 03 x Phormictopus cancerides (2 adult females, juvenile male)
 04 x Pamphobeteus platyomma (2 juveniles, 2 spiderlings)
 04 x Pamphobeteus nigricolor (juveniles)
 04 x Pamphobeteus ecuador (spiderlings)
 01 x Cyriopagopus paganus (adult female)
 01 x Brachypelma smithi (juvenile male)
 01 x Aphonopelma moderatum (juvenile female)
 01 x Lasiodora parahybana (spiderling)
 01 x Megaphobema robustum (spiderling)
 01 x Psalmopoeus irmina (adult female)
 01 x Psalmopoeus pulcher (spiderling)
 01 x Avicularia versicolor (juvenile)
 02 x Acanthoscurria geniculata (juveniles)
 01 x Brachypelma albopilosum (spiderling)
 01 x Grammastola rosea (spiderling)
 01 x Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (juvenile)
 01 x Cyclosternum fasciatum (adult female)
 01 x Heteroscodra maculata (spiderling)
 01 x Nhandu chromatus (juvenile)
 01 x Stromatopelma calceatum (spiderling)

SPIDERS

 01 x Gorgyrella sp. red (adult female)

OTHERS
 01 x Tailless whipscorpion


 Obviously, I love Theraphosa blondi.  I am always looking for adult males.  Please contact me if you have one


----------



## GermanSpiderman

hi, my 

lasiodora parahybana is an adult female which is very big, bigger than my 3 theraphosa blondi females, my pamphobeteus platyomma female and my pamphobeteus antinous  and very easy in handling, not agressive. 

I think this is a very nice spider forum with very nice pics and interesting threads. I´m owner from following tarantulas:
Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1.2
Avicularia versicolor 0.0.4
Brachypelma auratum 0.1
Brachypelma annitha 0.0.2
Brachypelma baumgarteni 0.0.1
Brachypelma boehmei 0.1.1
Brachypelma vagans 0.0.1
Brachypelma smithi 0.1.6
Brachypelma emilia 0.1.3
Brachypelma klaasi 0.1
Brachypelma ruhnaui 0.2.2
Brachypelma schröderi 0.0.2
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1.1
Citharisius crawshayi 0.1.2
Davus fasciatus 0.1
Grammostola aureostriata 0.1
Grammostola actaeon 0.1.8
Grammostola iheringi 0.1
Haplopelma lividum 0.2
Lasiodora parahybana 0.1
Lasiodora striatus 0.1
Lasiodora polycuspulatus 0.1
Megaphobema robustum 0.1.4
Pamphobeteus antinous 0.1.3
Pamphobeteus platyomma 0.1.1 ( 0.1 dark form!)
Poecilotheria formosa 0.1
Poecilotheria regalis 0.1.1
Poecilotheria ornata 0.0.1
Poecilotheria fasciata 0.0.3
Poecilotheria rufilata 0.0.1
Psalmopoeus irminia 0.1
Theraphosa blondi 0.2.2
Theraphosa apophysis 0.0.3
Vitalius christatus 0.1
Xenesthis immanis 0.1.2


Bye

Markus  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## CedrikG

hers mine

x2 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Pterinochilus murinus OBT
Heteroscora maculata
Pterinochilus lugardi
Holothele incei
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Nhandu nhandu
theraphosa blondi 
theraphosa apophysis 
megaphobema robustum 
xenesthis immanis 
x2 poecilotheria regalis
ephebopus murinus 
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
cyclosternum schmardae 
x2 nhandu chromatus
psalmopoeus irminia 
hysterocrate gigas 
ceratogyrus darlingi
Heteroscodra maculata


Centipedes
Scolopendra Cingulata
Scolopendra subspinipes ( Chinese red head )

True spiders
Orb Weaver spider ( Black N Yellow )


----------



## Tara

*My "kids"*

Met a bunch of invert enthusiasts at the Daytona show and thoroughly enjoyed meeting people who think spiders are wonderful, beautiful creatures. I came home with some new spiders and spider friends. My guy got two new scorps, so we all left happy. Nothing like the pitter-patter of 8 (times 4) new feet around the house...   I have loved spiders since I was a little girl. We had a wolf spider in the laundry room that I named "Spicy". When my favorite TV show, The Addam's Family's Morticia had a tarantula (named "Ocho") I was hooked. I *had* to have one!  Unfortunately my mother did not share my enthusiasm, so at 18 I bought an adult female Mexican Red Knee. I had her for 18 years. Recently I acquired another one that I named Tara. Since then, more and more tarantulas have found a home on my desk. I live in Ft. Lauderdale, FL.  Our household includes hundreds of scorpions which I dare not mention in this thread or I will never get to sleep. (Most people just count sheep...) 

My spider collection has grown to include:
Acanthoscurria geniculata "Brazilian white knee" 
Brachypelma boehmi "Mexican fireleg"
Brachypelma smithi "Mexican redknee"
Brachypelma sabulosum "Guatemalan redrump"
Grammostola rosea "Chilean rose"
Avicularia versacolor "Antilles pinktoe"
and  Tiger rump

Patti


----------



## Scorpionidad

*Scorpionideath*

My Arachnids include: 2 Rose hair tarantulas, 3 emperor scorpions, and one Asian Forest Scorpion...Heterometrus...LACK OF INFO!!!!!!!!! :8o


----------



## wolfpak

here's mine  

0.1.0   A. seemani  
0.0.2   B. albopilosum    
0.0.1   B. boehmei        
0.1.0   B. smithi           
0.0.1   B. vagans         
0.0.1   C. crawshayi     
0.1.0   G. aureostriata  
0.0.1   H. gigas                   
0.1.0   H. lividium                 
0.0.2   L. parayhbana           
0.0.3   N. chromatus            
0.0.1   N. coloratovillosus      
0.1.0   Negros dwarf            
0.0.15 P. murinus 
0.0.1   P. lugradi 
0.0.2   S. peerbomi 
0.0.1   T. blondi juv.

collection still growing


----------



## jet

*Here are my pretties...*

Here are my babies...

2 X Brachypelma auratum 
1 X Brachypelma boehmei 
1 X Brachypelma vagans (very beautiful T!) 
2 X Brachypelma smithi 
1 X Brachypelma emilia 
1 X Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
1 X Citharisius crawshayi 
2 X Grammostola aureostriata 
1 X Grammostola Rosea
3 X Lasiodora parahybana 
1 X Theraphosa blondi 
2 X Ephebopus murinus  
1 X Nhandu chromatus
3 X Brachypelma albopilosum
1 X Acanthoscurria geniculata
1 X Grammostola pulcher (very beautiful)
1 X Avicularia Avicularia 
1 X Aphonopelma seemanni
1 X Aphonopelma moderatum
2 X Aphonopelma chalcodes
1 X Cyclosternum fasciatum
1 X Acanthoscurria geniculata
1 X Aphonopelma bicoloratum
1 X Aphonopelma anax
1 X Aphonopelma.hentzi
1 X Brachypelma angustum

P.S. I may be missing one?


----------



## bpage_10

*Not too many.......*

g. aureostriata (Midas- sling)
a. versicolor (Margory Stewart Baxter- sling)
b. emilia (Ophelia- subadult f?)
a. seemani (Charlie Chaplin- subadult m?)
l. parahybana (Pinkie- sling)
c. fasciatam (Lestat- sling)
a. geniculata (Tim- sling)

I used to have:
a "psycho" g. rosea (Fester- adult f)
g. rosea (Hamlet- subadult m)
a. avicularia (Houdini- matured male *RIP)

*I had to get rid of the frist two because of a curious kitten I had at my mother's house.  She knocked over my psycho rosea's cage........needless to say my mom hated them more after that.


----------



## TheNatural

*new in comunity*

Hi guys,my name is GUI and I'm from São Paulo/Brazil

My pets:

0.0.1- grammostola pulchra (5.5")
0.0.2- lasiodora parahybana (4")
0.0.1- vitalius roseus (4")
1.0.0- acanthoscurria natalinense (1")
1.0.0- avicularia avicularia (1")
1.0.0- Psalmopoeus irminia (1")
1.0.0- brachypelma smithi (1/8")

0.0.1- phoneutria nigriventer (2.5")

1.0.0- androctonus australis
0.0.1- tityus serrulatus


----------



## Fred

I had some recent additions so I thought I'd update.
*Tarantulas*
Male,female,usexed
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni 5"
0.1.0 Lasiodorides striatus 7"
0.0.1 Theraphosa blondi 4"
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi 2"
1.0.0 Megaphobema robustum 4.5"
0.0.1 Poecilotheria fasciata 1"
1.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis Male 3", Female 5"
0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata 3"
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea 5"
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum 5"
*Pedes*
0.0.1 Scolpendra subspinipes sp "vietnam"
0.0.3 A gigas
*Herps*
1.0.0 BCC


----------



## Rockhead

I have three Mastigoproctus giganteus, 2 feamales and one male.


----------



## fyrburn

damn I feel weak 

1 Brachypelma Smithi (Mexican Red Knee)
Spiderling, 1 year old

First time spider owner, if this one doesn't die, I'll be collecting as many breeds as I can. I also have an interest in Orb web spinners, stick insects, and mantids.


----------



## Letmegrow

*My starter collection.*

A.b.     _Acanthoscurria brocklehurtsi_ *Brazilian White Banded* 
A.avic. _Avicularia avicularia_ *Guyanan Pinktoe*
A.v.  _Avicularia versicolor_ *Antillies Pinktoe / Versicolor*
B.al.  _Brachypelma albopilosum_ *Honduran Curlyhair*
B.s.   _Brachypelma smithi_ *Mexican Redknee*
B.v.   _Brachypelma vegans_ *Mexican Redrump*
C.f.   _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ *Indian Violet* 
E.u.   _Ephebopus Uatuman_ *Brazilian Emerald Skeleton*
G.a.   _Grammastola aureostriata_ *Chaco Goldenknee*
G.r.   _Grammastola Rosea_ *Chilean Rosehair*
P.i.     _Psalmopoeus irminia_ *Venezuelan Suntiger*
P.r.    _Poeciliothera regalis_ *Indian Ornamental*
P.m.  _Pterinochilus murinus_ *Usumbara Baboon* *x5*

13 species 18 individuals
All of them are slings.


----------



## Raan_Jodus

2:0:0 Centruroides margaritatus
1.0.0 H. Spadix
3.1.0 C. Vittatus
1.0.0 P. Transvilacuus


----------



## Sibeleen

*heh *blush**

My very first 

A. Metallica


----------



## WithCerberus

*my collection of critters*

*Tarantulas*
1 adult female _Aphonopelma seemani_

*Trapdoors and pursewebs * 
1 adult female _Sphodros niger_
1 adult female _Myrmekiaphila fluviatilis_
1 _Myrmekiaphila fluviatilis _ spiderling
1 _Antrodiaetus unicolor _ (or _A.microunicolor_...too hard for me to id) spiderling

*Widows*
1 adult female _Latrodectus mactans_
2 _Latrodectus mactans _ spiderlings

and last but not least my 2 verts

Bugaroo, the house sparrow
Marie, the rough scaled sand boa

Bobby


----------



## Galadriel

*Our brood*

0.1 A. avicularia
0.0.1 A. braunshaunseni
0.0.1 A. minatirx
0.0.1 A. versicolor
0.0.1 C. marshalli
0.1  G. rosea
0.0.1 H. auropilosum
0.1 H. lividum
0.0.1 H. minax
0.1 H. schmidti (satan on 8 legs)
0.0.1 H. maculata
0.0.1 P. fasciata
0.0.1 P. iriminia
1.0  unknown- pet store purchase and we have been unable to ID him at this point. Lots of opinions, no definate answers. I'll post a pic or 3 one of these days. 

Latha math an drasda

Galadriel


----------



## cacoseraph

*cacoseraph scorpion list*

back to centi and tarantula [post=466249] HERE[/post]

scorps (~75):
#1   ..0 Anuroctonus(G?) phaiodactylus  (sp?) @ 2.5"
#2   ..1 Babycurus (?) jacksoni (?) @ 1"
#3   ..1 Babycurus (?) jacksoni (?) @ 1"
#4   ..1 Babycurus (?) jacksoni (?) @ 1"
#5   1.. Centruroides  exilicauda @ 1.5"
#6   .1. Centruroides  exilicauda @ 1.4"
#7   ..0 Centruroides  exilicauda @ 0.75"
#8   ..0 Centruroides  exilicauda @ 0.75"
#9   .1. Centruroides  vittatus @ 2.5"
#10   ..1 Centruroides  vittatus @ 2.5"
#11   ..1 Centruroides  vittatus @ 1.5"
#12   ..1 Centruroides  vittatus @ 0.6"
#13   ..1 Centruroides  vittatus @ 0.6"
#14   ..1 Centruroides  vittatus @ 0.6"
#15   ..1 Centruroides  vittatus @ 0.6"
#16   ..1 Centruroides  vittatus @ 0.6"
#17   ..1 Centruroides  vittatus @ 0.6"
#18   ..1 Centruroides  vittatus @ 0.6"
#19   ..1 Centruroides  vittatus @ 0.6"
#20   ..1 Centruroides  vittatus @ 0.6"
#21   ..0 Centruroides  vittatus @ 0.8"
#22   1.. Hadogenes paucidens @ 6"
#23   .1. Hadogenes paucidens @ 4.5"
#24   .1. Hadogenes paucidens @ 4"
#25   .1. Hadogenes paucidens @ 4"
#26   .1. Hadogenes paucidens @ 3.5"
#27   .1. Hadogenes paucidens @ 3.5"
#28   ..1 Hadrurus Arizonesis @ 6"
#29   ..0 Heterometrus spinifer(sp?) @ 5.5"
#30   0.. Heterometrus spinifer(sp?) @ 3.5"
#31   ..1 Pandinus cavimanus @ 2.3"
#32   .0. Pandinus imperator @ 6"
#33   1.. Pandinus imperator @ 5.5"
#34   ..1 Vaejovis coahuilae  @ 0.6"
#35   ..1 Vaejovis coahuilae  @ 0.6"
#36   ..1 Vaejovis coahuilae  @ 0.6"
#37   ..1 Vaejovis coahuilae  @ 0.6"
#38   .1. Vaejovis spinigerus @ 2"
#39   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#40   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#41   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#42   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#43   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#44   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#45   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#46   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#47   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#48   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#49   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#50   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#51   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#52   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#53   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#54   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#55   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#56   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#57   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#58   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#59   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#60   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#61   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#62   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#63   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#64   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#65   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#66   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#67   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#68   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#69   ..1 Vaejovis spinigerus @ 0.55"
#70   ..0 Vaejovis spinigerus @ "
#71   .1. Centruroides  vittatus @ 2.5"
#72   .1. Centruroides  vittatus (xeric) @ 2.5"
#73   0.3.0.7. Diplocentrus sp. @ 1.5"
#74   ..1 ? ? @ 2.25"
#75   ..1 ? ? @ 2"
#76   ..1 ? ? @ 1.75"
#77   ..1 ? ? @ 1.5"
(these last four are local scorps i have not id'ed... possibly a... Serradigitus sp.; possibly more than one Genus/species present)


----------



## timefreeanimal

*high*

i have a chile rose that appears to be dying, so i am here in hope of some help to save its little life.

AJpeace


----------



## boiga1

Hi, 

I'm from Malaysia and was introduced to this board by one of its members, pwilfort. Currently, what I have now are:

1.1.0     B. smithi
0.1.1     G. rosea
0.1.0     L. parahybana
0.0.2     B. emilia

I will be getting a pair of A. versicolor slings soon and hopefully M. robustum before the end of this year.

Cheers!
Francis


----------



## debbiereptifarm

*Am cool and Godfearing*

HELLO,
am a new person here in this forum and my pets are ripe for sale.feel free to contact me for my pets


----------



## shade

*Hello All!*

Hello Everyone!
   I am new to posting things on boards such as these, I have never done it before so please bear with me if you don't mind.
   Currently I own 15 emperor scorpions, 1 green bottle blue tarantula approx. 1 year old which I have raised since a spiderling, and a new avicularia versicolor spiderling. 
   I have checked in on this site from time to time, I think it is great and I am glad that so many arachnid lovers can come together to exchange help, info, and a general love for these incredible creatures. Until now I have never had any reason to post on this site, I have been very fortunate in raising my scorpions and my greenbottle blue. Unfortunately my new avicularia versicolor spiderling has caused me much worry lately and I decided to come here in my time of need to seek the help of professionals and lovers alike. 
  I hope that I can count on you to guide me in raising yet another wonderful, healthy arachnid.

     Thank You so very much!
            Shade


----------



## RVS

*Tarantulas*:
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus "sp. Ecuadorian Giant" (2")
0.0.6 Phormictopus cancerides (1.25")
0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides (4")
0.0.1 Nhandu vulpinus (1.25")
0.0.1 Lasiodora difficilis (1.25")
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (1.75")
0.0.1 Citharischius crawshayi (2")
0.1.0 Haplopelma schmidti (gold phase) (7")
0.1.0 Heteroscodra maculata (4")
0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum (2.75")
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus "sp. 2 Ecuador" (2")
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum (1")
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana (1")
0.0.1 Haplopelma minax (1.5")
0.0.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis  (1.5")
0.0.1 Chilobrachys huahini (2")
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia (4")
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius purpureus (.75")
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus schioedtei (1.5")
0.0.2 Chilobrachys fimbriatus (1.5")
0.1.0 Theraphosa blondi (3.5")
0.0.1 Unidentified sp. (possibly Nhandu sp.) (.5")

*Mantids*:
0.0.1 Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii (L3)
0.0.5 Popa Spurca (L3)
0.0.5 Hierodula membranacea  (L5-L6)
0.2.0 Gongylus gongylodes (sub-adults)
Brunneria borealis ootheca

*Assassins*:
0.0.7 Platymeris "Mombo" (sub-adults)

*Phasmids*:
Extatosoma tiaratum 20 ova
Ctenomorphodes briareus 30 ova

*True spiders*:
0.0.9 Latrodectus tredecimguttatus (1/8" s'lings)
0.0.2 Latrodectus mactans (1/8" s'lings)
Latrodectus hesperus eggsac

*Centipedes*:
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes "Malaysia" (4")
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes "Java" (3")
0.0.3 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans "red legs" (pedelings)
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans  "yellow legs" (pedeling)


----------



## MindUtopia

My list seems to continue to grow every week (might need a new apartment soon!), but here it is for now:

1 A. braunshauseni
2 A. minatrix
2 A. versicolor
1 A. purpurea
1 A. Avicularia
1 L. parahybana
1 E. campestratus
1 B. klaasi
1 C. cyaneopubescens
1 B. albopilosum

I think I got them all.  I'm already starting to lose track! 

Karen


----------



## Varden

Okay, here are my T's to date.  And I'm not getting any more.  I'm not.  Not one more.  Zero, zilch, that's it for me.

male.female.unsexed

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata *Giant White Knee*
0.1.0 Aphonopelma moderatum *Rio Grand Gold*
0.1.0 Aphonopelma pallidum *Rose Gray*
0.2.0 Aphonopelma seemanni *Costa Rican Zebra*
2.1.3 Avicularia avicularia *Guyana Pinktoe*
0.0.2 Avicularia geroldi *Brazilian Bluegreen Pinktoe*
1.1.0 Avicularia metallica *Whitetoe*
0.0.2 Avicularia purpurea *Purple Pinktoe* 
0.0.4 Avicularia versicolor *Antilles Pinktoe*
1.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum *Curlyhair*
0.1.0 Brachypelma angustum *Costa Rican Red*
1.0.0 Brachypelma auratum *Mexican Flameknee*
1.2.0 Brachypelma boehmei *Mexican Fire Leg*
0.1.0 Brachypelma klaasi *Mexican Pink*
0.2.0 Brachypelma emilia *Mexican Redleg*
1.0.0 Brachypelma sabulosum *Guatamalan Redrump*
0.1.0 Brachypelma ruhnaui *Mexican Golden Redrump*
1.2.0 Brachypelma smithi *Mexican Redknee*
1.3.1 Brachypelma vagans *Mexican Redrump*
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus *Curved Horn Baboon*
1.1.0 Ceratogyrus brachycephalus *Greaterhorned Baboon*
0.2.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens *Green Bottle Blue*
0.0.1 Coremiocnemis sp. *Blue* 
0.1.3 Cyclosternum fasciatum *Costa Rican Tigerrump*
0.0.2 Cyriocosmus elegans *Trinidad Dwarf* 
1.0.0 Cyriopagopus sp. *Singapore Blue* 
0.0.2 Ephebopus cyanognathus *Blue Fang Skeleton*
0.0.3 Ephebopus murinus *Skeleton* 
0.0.2 Euathlus vulpinus *Chilean Ocellated* 
0.6.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus *Tanzanian Dwarf Stoutleg* 
0.1.0 Eupalaestrus campestratus *Pink Zebra Beauty*
2.1.0 Grammostola aureostriata *Chaco Golden Knee*
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra *Brazilian Black*
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea *Chilean Rose*
0.2.0 Haplopelma lividum *Cobalt Blue* 
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata *Ornamental Baboon*
2.1.0 Homeomma sp. "Blue" 
0.1.1 Lampropelma violacepes *Singapore Violet* 
2.2.0 Lasiodora difficilis *Brazilian Fire Red*
0.2.1 Lasiodora parahybana *Brazilian Salmon Birdeater*
0.3.0 Nhandu chromatus *White Striped Birdeater*
2.2.0 Pamphobeteus antinous *Bolivian Blueleg* 
1.5.0 Pamphobeteus nigricolor *Common Bluebloom*
1.1.0 Pamphobeteus platyomma *Brazilian Pink*
1.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. *Ecuador*
1.4.1 Phormictopus cancerides *Haitian Brown*
2.2.0 Poecilotheria metallica *Gooty Ornamental* 
0.2.0 Poecilotheria miranda *Bengal Spotted Ornamental* 
1.1.0 Poecilotheria ornata *Fringed Ornamental*
2.1.0 Poecilotheria rufilata *Redslate Ornamental*
0.0.4 Psalmopoeus cambridgei *Trinidad Chevron*
1.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia *Venezuelan Suntiger* 
1.1.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher *Panama Blond* 
0.0.2 Pterinochilus chordatus *Kilimanjaro Black*
0.1.35 Pterinochilus murinus *Usambara Sunburst Baboon rcf* 
0.1.0 Tapinauchenius gigas *Orange Chevron*
0.2.0 Thrixopelma pruriens *Peruvian Green Velvet*
1.0.0 Theraposa blondi *Goliath Birdeater* 
0.2.0 Xenesthis immanis *Columbian Purple Bloom Birdeater*


----------



## bulldog18

*My T's*

A. seemanni, 1-brown color phase, other black
A. avicularia
B. smithi
C. cyaneopubescens
G. aureostriata
G. rosea
H. lividium
H. gigas
L. difficillis
P. cancerides
P. murinus

And still growing


----------



## stonemantis

*My Current T. List*

Here are my current Roaches:

100 B. dubia 

Here are my current Scorps:

1- A. mauretanicus (2.5" sub-adult)

Here are my current Ts:

3 - B. auratum           (2" sling 4.5" female4"male)
1 - B. bohmei             ( .25" sling)
4 - E. pachypus         (3 .5" slings 1 3.5" female
4 - E. cyanognathus   (3" juveniles)
2 - H. gigas              (3" juveniles)
2 - H. lividum            (1" sling 4" male)
1 - L. parahybana      (4" male)
1 - N. vulpinus          (7.25" UltimateMale)
2 - P. nigricolor         (1.5" slings)
1 - P. sp. "Goliath"     (1.5" sling) 
1 - P. metallica          (5" Female)
1 - P. formosa           (1.5" slings)  
1 -  P. ornata             (5" female)
26 - X. immanis          (20-1.5"-2.5" slings 6- 3" juveniles)

Here are my current True Spiders:

1 - Loxosceles recluse (1" sub-adult) 


and many more to come.


----------



## Marcelo

*My List*

Hello everyone, 

Here is my small list, planning to increase it far more soon:

Tarantulas:
0.0.1   Gramastola Rosea, Chilean Rosea 
0.0.1   A. Semmani, Costa Rican Striped leg 
0.0.2   Brachypelma Auratum, Mexican Flame knee
0.0.10  Brachypelma Smithi, Mexican Red Leg 

Scorpions:
1.2.20 Pandinus Imperator, 

Saludos,

Marcelo


----------



## big-n-hairy

*My 8 Legged Hamsters*

My list so far:
0.1.0 A. seemanni
1.1.0 A. avicularia
0.0.3 B. albopilosum
0.1.0 B. vagans
0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 C. faciatum
0.0.1 C. brachycephalus
0.0.1 C. marshalli
0.0.1 E camperstratus
0.1.0 G. aureostriata
1.0.0 G. rosea (RCF)
0.2.0 H. vonwirthi
1.0.0 H. maculata
0.1.0 L. parahybana
1.0.0 N. carapoensis
0.0.1 N. chromatus
0.0.1 N. coloratovillosus
1.0.0 P. cancerides
0.0.1 Pamphoboteus sp. "platyomma"
1.0.0 P. fasciata
0.0.1 P. cambridgei
0.0.1 P. irminia
0.0.1 P. lugardi
0.1.1 P. murinus (rcf)
0.0.1 T. blondi


----------



## becca81

*Tarantulas*
0.1.0      _Acanthoscurria geniculata_
0.0.1	_Aphonopelma anax_
0.0.1      _Aphonopelma crinirufum_
0.1.0      _Aphonopelma moderatum_
0.0.1	_Avicularia aviculara_
0.1.0      _Avicularia huriana_
0.0.1	_Avicularia minatrix_
0.1.0	_Avicularia versicolor_
0.0.1      _Avicularia sp._ "Isla Margarita"
0.0.1      _Brachypelma emilia_
0.1.0	_Brachypelma smithi_
0.1.2	_Brachypelma vagans_
0.0.6	_Chaetopelma gracile_
0.0.1      _Chromatopelma cyanopubescens_
0.0.1      _Cyriocosmus elegans_
1.0.0	_Ephebopus rufescens_
1.1.3	_Grammostola aureostriata_
0.1.0	_Grammostola rosea_
0.0.2      _Holothele sp._ "Norte de Santander"
0.0.1      _Holothele incei_
0.1.0      _Holothele shoemakeri_
0.0.1	_Hysterocrates gigas_
0.1.0      _Lasiodora difficilis_
0.0.2      _Metriopelma sp._ "Venezuela"
0.0.2      _Nhandu chromatus_
0.0.1	_Nhandu coloratovillosus_
0.1.0      _Pamphobeteus sp._ "Ecuadorian Giant Birdeater"
0.1.0	_Psalmopoeus irminia_
0.0.1	_Psalmopoeus pulcher_
1.1.0	_Theraphosa blondi_

*Scorpions*
0.0.3      _Pandinus imperator_

*Centipedes*
0.0.1      _Scolopendra polymorpha_


----------



## Camberwell

1 x Grammostola Rosea
1 x Lasiodora Parahybana
1 x Nhandu Coloratovillosus
1 x Avicularia Versicolor
1 x Avicularia Metalica
1 x Brachypelma Bohemei
1 x Psalmopoeus Irminia (Mature Male very long leggy)
1 x Psalmopoeus Irminia (Sling)
1 x Poecilotheria Regalis (Sling) <--- HELP!!  (what have i done)
1 x Thrixopelma Cyaneum
1 x Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens

Thanks

Camberwell


----------



## SamtheMan

Alright, here's my list of arachnids:
Tarantulas
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria  brockelhurst  
0.1.1 Acanthoscurria  geniculata   
0.1.0 Aphonopelma anax (Blondie)
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemani 
0.0.1 Avicularia azuraklaasi 
0.0.1 Avicularia braunshauseni 
0.1.0 Avicularia purpurea (Noelle)
0.0.2 Avicularia versicolor
1.0.0 Brachypelma angustum (Bob)
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia 
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi (Jeeves)
0.0.2 Chromataopelma cyaneopubens (Flotsam and Jetsam)
0.0.2 Cyclosternum fasciatum (Shere Khan and Blake)
0.0.1 Grammostola aureostriata 
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra (Belle)
0.2.0 Grammostola rosea (Fluffy and Killer)
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana 
0.0.4 Nhandu Chromatus
0.1.0 Poecilotheria ornata (Hg)
0.0.1 Poecilotheria regalis (Flash)
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus OBT (Queen B*tch)
0.0.1 Vitalius (Pamphobeteus?) platyomma 
0.0.1 Theraphos apophysis (Legs)
0.0.2 Theraphos blondi (Mufasa and Scar)

Scorpions:
0.1.1 Pandinus imperator 

Constantly adding more now that I've gotten back into the hobby.  Heh, can't stop the addiction.


----------



## earthpig23

I am new to T's. I only have one Grammastola aureostriata about 3-4" and one A. Versicolor  baby


----------



## Claeth

*Claeth SPS CORAL KEEPER*

Hey all, 

    Lee Van Hoose here, just wanted to introduce myself since Im new to these threads.  :wall:  I am a small buisness owner in a suburb of St. Louis Mo. called Pristine Aquatics. We maintain various aquariums, terrariums, ponds, and small animal enclosures, including some interesting insect specimens, however, we specialize in SPS or small polyped stony corals, and the keeping thereof.  :wall:   I personally prefer the microfauna that grows in a coral reef as compared to its terrestrial cousins for the fact that the ocean microfauna
are still as yet mostly undiscovered or even studied in detail. I also prefer them because the specimens are more easily obtainable, live longer lives in captivity, and are very easy to study in a closed environment that closely resembles their natural state. :wall: my website is located at www.pristineaquatics.biz and my email is Lee@pristineaquatics.biz
I hope i will be able to Help some of you and I hope you will help me as well. Nice to meet ya!     Lee


----------



## SpiderZone2

*My animal list*

Here is the list of what I have so far and the sex and sizes of what I know.

  L. Parahybana   WC   female   as of last molt she is a giant 8 1/2 inches. And she is still growing! 11 years old. She was my first one. 
  A. Versicolor    ( male )     3 inches
  H. Maculata    ( female )    5 inches
  C. Cyaneopubescens  (female)  5 inches
  A. Geniculata   1 inch
  B. Boehmei       3 1/2 inches and is a male
  N. Chromatus   2 1/2 inches
  P. Reglis   ( Male ) 5 1/2 inches
  A. Seemanni   ( female )5 inches
  Pterinochilus sp. (  WC male )3 3/4 inches
  C. Fasciatam   (  male )  3 to 4 inches
  B. Smithi (  male  )  2 1/2 inches
  C. Schivedtei      1 1/2 inches
  E. Uatuman     ( mature male ) I named him Max as in mad max! Also will lend out for 50/50 split. I will pay shipping. Just send me the info to jajansen99@yahoo.com. 
  B. Albopilasem   I have 10 of various sizes. From 1/2 inch to 1 3/4 inches. I had gotten them all at the same time. 
  G.  Aureostriata     1 3/4 inches.
I am also getting a P. Cambridgei but I have to wait until they have a female for me as it was promised to me that way.


----------



## P. Novak

my little list soon to grow though!!!

(male - female -unsexed)

tarantulas
1.0.0 Avicularia Avicularia
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.2 Brachypelma vagans
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus (might be female)

Scorpions
0.1.0 Pandinus imperator 
0.1.0 Hadogenes troglodytes
0.0.1 Heterometrus spinifer

Reptiles
0.1.0 Bearded Dragon


----------



## Skypainter

Here are my pets:

0.0.3 Avicularia versicolor 0.75"
0.0.4 Brachypelma boehmei 0.75"
0.2.0 Avicularia metallica 4.5"
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum 4.0"

I plan on breeding the adult females soon, once they have molted.

On the way:

0.0.3 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.3 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## GootySapphire

Tarantulas:

1x P. Lugardi
1x A. Geniculata
1x G. Pulchra
1x P. Metallica
1x P. Fasciata
1x L. Parahybana
1x H. Maculata
1x H. Incei
1x C. Marshalli
1x A. Seemani
1x A. Avicularia
1x C. Cyaneopubescens

Snakes:

1x Ball Python

Birds:

1x White Headed Pionus


----------



## singlemind

0.1.1 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ 
0.1.0 _Grammostola aureostriata_ 
0.0.1 _Brachypelma smithi_ 
0.0.1 _Brachypelma auratum_ 
0.0.1 _Brachypelma boehmei_ 
0.0.1 _Phormictopus cancerides_ 

scorpion
 0.0.1 _Pandinus imperator_


----------



## rosemilk

*My small invert collection*

Since my collection is so small, hardly anything to excite others over, I'll post some small pics that surely one will find just ho-hum.  Sigh...  (They do excite me, however.)

My first since the 70s/80s purchased up in Greenville, NC





I was planning to buy only a few inexpensive items when I walked into the petstore a few months ago.





When I bought Haplopelma lividum at the Greenville show this year, I remembered there was something significant about it but couldn't remember what, until I moved it from delicup to its new transitionary home.  Oh, yeah!  Aggressive.





Bought this little cutie because I remembered I liked the genus Avicularia and was pleased to find this one fun to play with.





We had a visitor briefly on the Dieffenbachia.  It was welcome to stay for as long as it wanted, but it had things to do and places to go.


----------



## FaciatumFan

*My Zoo*

Cyclosternum Fasciatum - Tigger
G. Rosea - Squishy
Avicularia - Chopper
Usumbara (sling) - Chester Cheetah
B Smithi - Taco aka Dora
H Lividum - Rain - Recently passed in moult but still always with me- RIP

2 Ferrets - Frisky and Zeus
7 Rats - I call em t vending machines
1 cockatiel  - Georgie
1 Iguana - Axel
1 Chinchilla - Baby
1 Columbian Black and White Tegu - Sprinkle
1 Chinese Water Dragon - Kila

T pics coming


----------



## Damiano

0.0.1   Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1   Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0   Theraphosa blondi
1.1.0   Hadogenes paucidens

;D


----------



## liveprey

*My zoo*

Tarantulas:
0-0-1 Acanthoscurria brocklehursti
0-1-0 Avicularia minatrix
0-0-1 Avicularia purpurea
1-0-0 Avicularia versicolor
0-0-2 Brachypelma angustum
0-0-1 Brachypelma smithi
0-0-1 Chilobrachs fimbriatus
1-0-1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0-0-1 Citharischius crawshayi
0-1-0 Grammostola rosea
0-1-0 Haplopelma lividum
0-0-2 Lasiodora parahybanna
0-1-0 Poecilotheria regalis
0-1-0 Psalmopoeus irminia

All others:
0-0-1 Phidipus audax
0-0-1 Hadrurus arizonensis spadix
4-7-? Giant Hissing roaches
0-0-? Crix
0-0-2 Ambystoma laterale
0-0-5 Plethodon cinereus
2-1-0 Hyla versicolor
0-0-1 Thamnophis sirtalis
0-0-4 Heterodon platirhinos
1-1-0 Boa constrictor constrictor
1-0-0 Python regius
0-1-0 Basset hound
0-1-0 cat
0-0-2 Hamsters
1-0-0 Peach-faced Lovebird
0-1-0 Double Yellowheaded Amazon Parrot
1-0-0 Sulfer-crested Cockatoo
0-1-0 Wife
1-1-0 Childreneus louderthenus


----------



## Arachnoboy

*My collection*

Tarantulas:

Old world

0.0.2 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Haplopelma minax
0.0.2 Heteroscodra maculata
0.1.0 Lampropelma violaceopes
0.1.1 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.0.25 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.4 Poecilotheria pederseni
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.3 Poecilotheria rufilata

New world

0.0.2 Acanthoscurria brocklehursti
0.0.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria sternalis
0.0.1 Aphonopelma albiceps
0.0.1 Aphonopelma seemani "Blue form"
0.0.1 Avicularia sp.
0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.2 Brachypelma smithi
0.1.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
0.0.2 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.0.7 Lasiodora klugi
0.0.1 Lasiodora sp. (parahybana)
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia


True spiders:

0.0.3 Tegenaria parietina


Centipedes:

0.0.1 Scolopendra sp. Phillipinerne 
0.0.1 Scolopendra sp. (cingulata)
0.1.1 Scolopendra cingulata
0.0.5 Scolopendra subspinipes de haani Vietnam "mau chau"
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans "yellow legged"
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes ssp. Malaysia
0.0.1 Scolopendra sp. Tanzania "tiger centipede"
0.0.1 Scolopendra sp. Tanzania (Ethmostigmus trigonopodus)
0.0.1 Alipes sp.



Assasin bugs:

x.x.x Platymeris biguttatus



Snakes:

1.1.0 Lampropeltis getula nigrita
1.1.0 Pantherophis guttatus "albino"
0.1.0 Pantherophis guttatus "normal"
2.1.0 Python regius


----------



## VILLY 73

1 emperor scorion
2 red armed praying mantid's


----------



## roberto

*My T's*

G. pulchra
Cyriocosmos elegans
E. cyanognathus

Waiting for:
G. aureostriata
Holothele incei
and a Red trapdoor spider:evil:


----------



## Whiskeypunk

"Only" 11 Ts  

M.F.U. 

0.0.1 Avicularia Avicularia (maybe female)
0.1.0 Brachypelma Smithi
0.0.1 Grammostola Aureostriata
0.0.1 Grammostola Pulchra
0.0.1 Haplopelma Lividum
0.0.1 Lasiodora Parahybana
1.0.0 Poecilotheria Regalis (maybe male)
0.1.2 Pterinochlius Murinus RCF (OBT)
0.1.0 Theraphosa Blondi


----------



## Endugu

*I Am A Starter Hear Me Roar*

i just started this hobby the day after thanksgiving this site intrigued me gave me the info i needed to start and well in repect joined this society. 

C'ya

p.s i have a costa rican zebra Tarantula


----------



## Nike

Ehr....hi. I just bought my first spider,a one inch sling of Thrixopelma Pruriens. I thought I`ll start hanging round here,cause it seems like the place to be. I`m from Helsinki,Finland. See you all.


----------



## wonderfvl

*Wonderfvl Pets*

0.0.1  L. parahybana 2" - Hotshot
0.0.1  G. pulchra 1.5" - Spade
0.0.1  G. aureostriata 2" - Sqwert
0.0.2  B. vagans 2"& 4" - Zep
0.0.1  B. vagans 2" - Decon
0.0.1  B. auratum 4" - Cutter
0.0.1  B. emilia 2" - Idjett
0.0.7  OBTs 3/4"
0.0.1  H. maculata .5"

2.2.0  Mixed Rescue Dogs 13yo, 5yo, 6yo, & 2yo


----------



## Oasis Inverts

*Our pets*

Tarantulas:

1.1.0 A. hentzi
0.1.0 A. antillensis
0.0.1 B. baumgarteni
0.1.0 B. boehmei
0.1.0 B. emilia
0.1.0 B. fossorium
0.1.0 B. klassi
0.1.0 B. smithi
0.0.1 B. sabulosum
0.1.0 C. fasciatum
0.0.1 E. cyanognathus
0.0.1 G. aureostriata
0.0.1 G. pulchra
0.1.0 H. lividum
0.0.1 M. mesomelas
0.1.0 M. robustum
0.1.0 P. antinous
2.2.1 P. regalis
0.0.1 P. pulcher
0.1.0 T. blondi
0.1.0 X. immanis

True Spiders:
0.1.0 Tunneling spider

Centipedes:
0.0.1 S. H. arizonensis
0.5.2 S. mai chau
0.0.5 S. subspinipes sp.  Undefined.
0.0.6 Scolopendra sp. "Malaysian Cherry-Red Centipede"
0.0.2 Scolopendra gigantea 

Scorpions:
1.0.10 Camel spider
1.5.20 Vingaroon
5.15.6 Death stalker
2.5.12 Fat tail
6.2.3 Spitter


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen

Here´s a complete list of all my "pets" 

*Tarantulas: *

Aviculariinae 

0.0.1 Avicularia azurklaasi 
0.2.1 Avicularia metallica 
0.0.7 Avicularia versicolor 
0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus 
0.1.0 Ephebopus rufescens 

Theraphosinae 

1.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata 
0.0.2 Aphonopelma semanni 
1.2.5 Brachypelma albopilosum 
0.0.2 Brachypelma boehmei 
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia 
0.0.1 Brachypelma klaasi 
0.1.0 Brachypelma ruhnaui 
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi 
0.0.2 Brachypelma vagans 
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum 
0.1.1 Grammostola pulchra 
1.3.5 Grammostola rosea 
0.1.0 Hommoeomma spp. "blau" 
1.1.2 Lasiodora parahybana 
1.1.0 Theraphosa blondi 

Harpactirinae 

0.1.2 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus 
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus brachycephalus 
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus sanderi 
0.2.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus 
1.1.3 Pterinochilus chordatus TCF
0.3.0 Pterinochilus chordatus LCF
0.2.1 Pterinochilus lugardi 
1.1.5 Pterinochilus murinus RCF 
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus TCF 

Eumenophorinae 

0.1.0 Hysterocrates hercules 

Stromatopelminae 

0.1.0 Heteroscodra maculata 
0.1.0 Stromatopelma calceatum 

Ischnocolinae 

0.0.1 Chaetopelma gracile 
0.0.3 Heterothele villosella

Selenocosmiinae 
0.0.3 Psalmopoeus irminia 
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher 
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata 

Ornithoctoninae 

0.1.0 Haplopelma albostriatum 

*Other spiders: *

Orthognatha: 

0.1.0 Atypus spp. (Atypidae) 
1.1.3 Ischnothele cuadata (Dipluridae)

Labidognatha: 

0.1.0 Ancylometes bogotensis (Ctenidae) 
1.1.0 Cupiennius salei (Ctenidae) 
0.0.30 Cyrtophora citricola (Araneidae) 
1.2.7 Eresus spp. (Eresidae) 
0.1.25 Heteropoda spp. ex. Dom.Rep (Sparassidae) 
0.1.0 Heteropoda spp. (Sparassidae) 
0.0.1 Hogna carolinensis
1.1.1 Kukulcania hibernalis (Filistatidae) 
0.2.0 Latrodectus lilianae (Theridiidae) 
1.3.6 Latrodectus menavodi (Theridiidae) 
1.1.8 Latrodectus tredecimguttatus (Theridiidae) 
0.5.9 Loxosceles laeta (Sicariidae) 
0.0.3 Lycosa tarantula (Lycosidae) 
0.1.0 Nephilengys spp. ex. Kongo (Tetragnathidae) 
0.0.4 Peucetia madagascariensis (Oxyopidae) 
0.1.0 Scytodes thoracia (Scytodidae)
8.8.0 Steatoda paykulliana (Theridiidae) 
1.2.X Steatoda triangulosa (Theridiidae) 

*Other inverts: *

Scorpions: 

0.1.0 Androctonus amoreuxi 
0.0.5 Androctonus bicolor 
0.0.4 Centruroides vittatus
1.0.0 Hadogenes paucidens 
0.1.0 Heterometrus longimanus 
0.1.0 Pandinus cavimanus 
2.3.0 Pandinus imperator 
0.0.1 Vaejovis spinigerus

Centipedes: 

0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans "yellow leg" 
0.0.1 Scolopendra subsinnipes "De Haani" 

Roaches: 

Blaberus craniifer 
Blaptica dubia 
Eublaberus distantii 

*Reptiles:*

0.1.0 Chamaeleo calyptratus 
1.1.0 Lampropeltis getula california 
1.0.0 Lampropeltis getula california "banana king" 
0.0.1 Lampropeltis getula california "albino striped" 
1.1.0 Lampropeltis getula nigrita 
1.1.0 Lampropeltis triangulum sinaloe 
0.0.1 Lampropeltis mexicana thayeri 
0.1.0 Morelia spilota variegata 
0.0.2 Natrix natrix helvetica 
2.3.0 Pantheropis guttatus 
0.0.1 Pantheropis guttatus "red albino" 
0.0.1 Pantheropis guttatus "snow" 
0.0.1 Pantheropis guttatus "okeetee reverse srtiped" 
1.0.0 Pogona vitticeps 
0.1.0 Python regius 
1.0.0 Python regius "high contrast"


----------



## tarangela2

*my Ts*

Hi all
I have a g. rosea (chilean rose) and an a. seemani (costa rican zebra)

I hope to add a b. smithi (mexican red knee) soon! I need to convince the spose first though:razz:


----------



## cloud711

my tarantulas:

1 g rosea
2 a seemani
1 n chromatus
1 emilia
1 b albopilosum
1 s calceatum
1 l parahybana
1 c cyaneopubescens
1 p baeri


----------



## maddox

*Haloo*

My list is quite short But is only begin... 
B.Vagans 8L
A.Geniculata 6L


----------



## tex

*totally confused*

hi, i was trying to do the introduce-yourself stuff but can't figure out what button u push to find where u start introducing yourself -computer-wise- i mean. i'm not a whizz when it comes to this kind of stuff. so maybe this is the REPLY button, i have not a clue where this is going, oh well. i'm obviously a newie to this forum. just got ahold of 3 diff t-youngsters, among them an anthoscurria geniculata, still pretty baby-ish really. question: does a giant white-kneee always & without fail have the same identical color or is there some variation among many different individual t's in color & color pattern? are there subspecies of a. geniculata that have different color patterns? when i got the "giant white-knee, i also saw a t. which was presented as a "white-banded" tarantula. i saw it, it did in fact look slightly different like it had a little more white striping or something. i was also told that "they" did not get quite as big as the "white-knee." then online i found "white-knee" "white-banded" are all diff names of a. geniculata. so what was that other spider i saw??? it WAS slightly different than the one i brought home, the "giant white-knee" whattayathink? anybody got a white-knee or white-banded t.?? thanks, tex


----------



## angelseyes

*tarantulas:Ceratogyrus bechuanicus*

Hi to ev1, I am angel..I have a curvedhorn baboon male ..if anyone is interested  email me at bryn316@aol.com or call me at 314-830-3496 ask for Bryan...Ceratogyrus bechuanicus


----------



## xgrafcorex

*my ts*

tarantulas

0.1.0 a seemani
0.0.1 a versicolor
0.0.1 b albopilosum
0.0.1 b vagans
0.0.1 c cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 c fasciatum
0.0.1 c schioedtei
0.0.1 g aureostriata
0.2.0 g rosea
0.0.1 l parahybana
0.0.2 n chromatus
0.0.1 n vulpinus
0.0.1 p ornata (suspected male)
0.0.1 p cambridgei
0.1.0 p irminia
0.0.2 p murinus

scorpions

0.1.0 c vittatus
0.0.1 o walberghi
0.0.1 p imperator

centipedes

0.0.1 s supspinipes

plan on picking up more of the pedes today, and should be receiving about 7 new scorps this week


----------



## Jfrazier614

*Small List*

1 Female Avicularia Avicularia Female (Hope)
1 Unsexed Lycosidae Unsexed (Unnamed)
2 Funnel Web Spiders Unsexed (Unnamed)
2 Argiope Trafisciate sp. Egg Sacs
Hoping to soon expand with more Lycosidae, Argiope Aurentia, breeding pair of corn snakes, a female ball python, 2 tree frogs, 2 leopard frogs, and 2 american toads.

Long wanted list...just got back into the hobby.


----------



## smellyocheese

A very short list:

0.1 G rosea
0.1 A avicularia
0.0.1 H spinifer


----------



## laky spiders

*textures*

hi !    my tarantulas : b.boehmei , l.paryhybana , p.rufilata , nhandu chromatus, b.albopilosum , .  my scorpion : p.imperator !! moj kamos ma cez 5 tisic tarantul a ma aj skorpiony a modlivky !som slovak ! ale rozumiem aj trochu po anglicky !!!


----------



## lizard-chucky

My tarantula's  

0.0.2 B. smithi
0.0.3 B. vagans
0.0.3 B. albopilosum


----------



## xVOWx

*In order of acquirement*

2 Pandinus imperator
1 Pandinus cavimanus
1 Babycurus jacksoni
1 Smeringurus mesaensis
1 Centruroides vittatus
1 Androctonus mauretanicus


----------



## mick CHETCUTI

*My Australian pets*

Tarantulas

   Selenocosmia Sarina 1
   Selenocosmia Eunica 1
   Selenocosmia Crassipes 2
   Selenotypus   Glenelva 2  
   Selenotypus   Plumipes 3

  Spiders

   Huntsmans 4
   Trap Doors 4
   White Tailed 2
   Black House 8
   Brown House 2
   Red Back  2

 Scorpions

  Black Rock 5
  Little Marbled 2
  Rain forrest 1

 SNAKES

  BRISBANE CARPET PYTHON 1
  CENTRALIAN CARPET PYTHON 1

DOGS 2 

CATS 4


----------



## Mark M

*Mark M*

This is one of my tiny fury friends. 

                     :  Rite know I have two Cyclosternum Fasciata,one female Pterinochilus Murinus,one female Haplopelma Lividum,one unsexed Citharischius Crawshayi,and one femaleLasiodora Parahybana.


----------



## wolfpak

update


0.1.0 *Aphonopelma seemanni *Costa Rican zebra *5" *
0.0.1 *Avicularia metallica *whitetoe *1"* 
0.0.1 *Brachypelma albopilosum *curlyhair *2" *
1.0.0 * Brachypelma boehmei *Mexican fireleg *4" *
0.0.1 *Brachypelma emilia *Mexican redleg *4" *
0.1.0 * Brachypelma smithi *Mexican redknee *4"* 
0.1.0  *Brachypelma vagans *Mexican redrump *4"* 
0.0.3 *Chilobrachys fimbriatus *Indian Violet *2"* 
0.1.0 *Chilobrachys sp.*probably huahini *3" *
0.1.0 *Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens *greenbottle blue *5"* 
0.1.0 *Ephebopus cyanognathus *Blue Fang Skeleton *3"* 
0.0.1 *Ephebopus murinus *skeleton *1"* 
0.1.0 *Grammostola aureostriata *Chaco Golden Knee *5"*
0.1.0 * Haplopelma lividum *cobalt blue *3" *
0.0.1 *Lasiodora parahybana *Brazilian salmon *1"*
0.0.2 *Nhandu chromatus *White Stripped Birdeater  *2.5"*
0.1.0 *Orphaneous sp.*Negros Dwarf *3"*
0.1.0 *Psalmopoeus irminia *suntiger *5"* 
0.0.1 *Psalmopoeus pulcher *Panama Blonde *2"* 
0.0.1 * Pterinochilus lugardi *Fort Hall Baboon *1"*
0.0.2 * Pterinochilus murinus *Mombasa golden starburst *1.5" *
0.1.0 * Selenocosmia peerboomi  * *4"*
0.0.1 *Stromatopelma calceatum *featherleg *.50"* 
1.0.0 *Theraphosa blondi *Goliath Birdeater *6"*

and 100++ Selencosmia peerbomi slings that hatch last month


----------



## Twysted

I currently have:

*Tarantulas:*_
3x Aphonopelma.seemanni
5x Avicularia.avicularia
1x Bonnetina.rudloffi
1x Brachypelma.emilia
1x Brachypelma.ruhnaui
1x Chilobrachys.fimbriatus
3x Chromatopelma.cyaneopubescens
2x Cyclosternum.fasciatum
2x Cyriocosmus.elegans (Tobago)
1x Cyriopagopus.sp (blue)
2x Ephebopus.cyanognathus
2x Grammostola.aureostriata
2x Grammostola.pulchra
3x Haplopema.lividum
1x Haplopelma.schmidti (gold)
1x Haplopelma.sp
1x Heteroscodra.maculata
1x Holothele.incei
1x Lasiodora.klugi
2x Megaphobema.robustum
1x Nhandu.chromatus
2x Psalmopoeus.cambridgei
2x Psalmopoeus.irminia
1x Psalmopoeus.pulcher 
1x Pterinochilus.murinus
1x Poecilotheria.ornata
2x Poecilotheria.rufilata
1x Poecilotheria.metallica
1x Theraphosa.blondi
4x Xenesthis.intermedia
_
*Snakes:*
1x Albino Boa 4ft
1x Hypomalinistic Boa 4ft
1x Motley Boa 3ft
2x 100% Het Piedball Pythons 3ft
5x Red Albino Corn Snakes 1-4ft
2x Snow Corn Snakes 4ft
1x Rainbow Boa 4ft
6x Ball Pythons 2-4ft


----------



## DragonMaiden

Heres my List:

*TARANTULAS*
2 _Grammostola rosea _~ rose hair (ROSIE & WIGGLES)females 1 proven
2 _A, Avic _~pink toe (SQUIRT & Skitzo) U/K sex
1 _A Hurriania _~ pink toe (BOOTS) M? waiting for molt
1 _Cyclosternum fasciata _sling ~tiger rump (STRYPER)U/K sex
1 _Aphonopelma seemani  _~zebra (SEEMANI)
1 _B Smithi _~ red knee (MOMASITA)Female w/ attitude

*FERRETS*
2 CINNAMON  Precious & Baby F/F
2 SABLE  Petie & Angel  F/M
1 STERLING  Mr STUBS M
1 MIXED Otto M

*REPTILES*
4 Bearded Dragons  Tubbymora, Tidbit, Mr Happy & Lightening

*SCORPIONS*
7 P.imperator  1 MALE 4 FEMALE 2 BABIES 2/3 INSTAR
1 Androctonus amoreuxi ~ YELLOW FAT TAIL  (Toxic)
1 Hadogenes paucidens ~Yellow banded flat rock (Rocky)
1 Babycurus Jacksoni ~ Rusty tail  being shipped this week! yeah!

 *RIP* 
2 EMP SCORPS MATURE M/F 
1 BEARDED DRAGON MATURE FEMALE  (SPIKE)

*WISHLIST*
GBB, Purpurea, REDRUMP,FIRE LEG & ORNAMENTAL TARANTULAS...List still growing heheh
TRICOLORED  & red claw SCORPS
WATER DRAGON, MONITER LIZARD, EUROMASTIC & CHAMELIONS/FROGS & finally a ball python!


----------



## ScorpionLuvr

well i have:
2 female emperor scorpions adults
1 pinktoe tarantula 3-4 inches adult


----------



## NewGriot

*my pets*

Bird eaters:

Poecilotheria regalis 1.1.0


Scorpions:

0.0.1 Androctonus australis
0.0.2 Androctonus mauritanicus mauritanicus
1.2.0 Androctonus amoreuxi
0.0.2 Androctonus bicolor
0.1.0 Androctonus crassicauda
0.2.0 Buthacus leptochelys
1.1.0 Hottentotta judaicus
0.0.3 Hottentotta jayakari jayakari
0.1.0 Centruroides margaritatus
0.0.3 Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.0.2 Hadogenes paucidens
0.0.3 Leiurus quinquestriatus (Israel)
0.2.0 Leiurus quinquestriatus (Egypt)
1.2.0 Nebo hierichonticus
0.0.2 Mesobuthus gibbosus


Whip Spiders:

Damon diadema 0.1.0
Heterophrynus gigantaeus 1.1.0


Other arachnids:

Latrodectus mexicanus 0.1.0
Ancyclomedes bogotensis 1.0.0
Phoneutria nigriventer 0.0.9
Heteropoda spec. Tanzania 0.2.0
Scolopendra subspinipes redleg 0.0.1


----------



## crow

*Greetings*

Hello All,

I'm Crow and i have 

haitain brown bird eater.
Cameroon red baboon,
colombain lesser black,
 female king baboon,
curly hair,
rose hair,
mettalic pink toe,
martinique bird eater,
mexican blood leg, 
venezuelan red stripe,
mexican flame knee,
mexican orange beauty,
mexican fire leg,
mexican red knee,
green bottle blue,
brazillian salmon pink,
feather leg baoon,
curved horn baboon,

that's all my t's and i hae many more that i want and will get.
And i also have

2 red ear sliders
  sulcata tortoise

thats it for the cold blood,
anyways i do hope i can learn more about diffrent T's here its nice to like minde ppl in one place.


----------



## MidnightCootie

Hi My name is Rylie.

I have 
0.1 Theraposa blondi
0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens
Lots of Hissers and other roaches
a colony of Superworms

Guppies
Leopard Geckos
Bald Rat
Kenyan Sandboas
CHICKENS!!


----------



## Arachno-Geek

Well this is my list...soon to growing when i get the chance, and when my breeding projects work out!  Enjoy!

0.0.2	Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1	Avicularia Braunshaunseni
0.0.2	Avicularia Metallica
0.0.2	Avicularia Purpurea
0.0.3	Avicularia Versicolor
0.0.1	Brachypelma Boehmei
0.1.0	Brachypelma Smithi
1.1.0	Brachypelma Vagans
0.0.2	Chilobrachys Fimbriatus
0.0.2	Chilobrachys Huahini
0.0.1	Citharischius crawshayi 
0.1.0	Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.0.1	Cyriopagopus schioedtei
0.0.1	Grammastola Aureostriata 
0.0.1	Grammastola Rosea
0.1.0	Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1	Haplopelma sp./Selenocosmia hainana 
0.0.1	Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.1	Hysterocrates gigas 
0.0.2	Lasiodora parahybana 
0.0.2	Nhandu chromatus 
0.0.2	Phormictopus Cancerides
0.1.1	Poecilotheria regalis 
0.1.0	Psalmopoeus Cambridgei
0.0.1	Psalmopoeus Pulcher
0.1.0	Pterinochilus Lugardi
1.2.0	Pterinochilus Murinus
0.0.2	Theraphosa Blondi


----------



## Siienceofdeath

*My T's*

Hmm I thought I posted here already, but looks like I was wrong  

My very first two T's are arriving on Friday and I am sooo excited. :}  . I was only going to get one T but then fell in love with the picture of another.. so I guess I'm getting two. :razz: 

1. G. pulchra (I keep wanting to spell this pulchea)
2. C. cyaneopubescens

I can't wait until they arrive the Gp is 1.5 inches and the Cc is 3/4 of an inch. Awwww sooooo cute!

Oh btw lol Hi! I'm Michelle!


----------



## subzero.xml

This are my friends..

1. 4 Malaysian Black Scorpions
2. 1 Mexican Fireleg


More comming next month..


----------



## Stefan-V

I wanted to wait untill my collection was a little bigger, but who really cares 

0.0.1 G. rosea
0.0.1 H. incei
0.0.1 A. seemani
0.0.5 P. murinus

Stefan-V


----------



## HuonHengChai

My slow growing list:
Aphonopelma seemani [LS:3 inches]
Brachypelma boehmei [LS:2 inches]
Brachypelma albopilosum [LS:1.5 inches]
Avicularia avicularia [LS:2 cm]
Avicularia versicolor [LS:2 inches]
Grammostola rosea [LS:1.3 inches]
Grammostola rosea [LS:1 inch]
Haplopelma lividum [LS:4 inches]
Brachypelma smithi [LS:1.3 cm]

3 more incoming ^^


----------



## spiderguy25827

*well spider guys t's*

well lets see i have three Guyana pinktoe t,s and 1  Chilean Rose Hair tarantula i am very new to rasing such awsome pets i hold them all the time they love to climb on me and stay on my computer screen when i am on here and i have them out they are the very best pet to own i thnik in my own opinion i feel evry one should have them they are so neat to watch and hold and let them crawl on you and go from hand to hand


----------



## joey

*My Collection*

Op. Whalbergii female with about 20 babies.
Pan.Cavimanus think female
Hydogenes Troglodytes female (dont you just love that name)
Scorpio Maurus Palmatus too young to tell
ALSO
Giant African Land Snails
Red belly toads
Fire bellied Newts
Tropical fish
Pond with fish
2 x Senegal Parrots
Kakariki
2 x Budgies
Giant Millipede
4 x Corn Snakes assorted colours
daughter
son:}


----------



## joey

real nice looking collection, people think I am mad for having an assortment of pets, but its the variety that I love.


----------



## AtomicCareBearX

I've got just two now, my other spiderling didn't make it through her last molt 

Avic. bicegoi (deceased)
Avic. avicularia
Avic. versicolor

See a trend?  I love furry, colourful, docile species


----------



## Sgt Boomhower

Lasiodora parahybana - 1

Grammostola rosea - 1 F

Psalmopoeus cambridgei - 1 M

Pterinochilus murinus - 1

Theraphosa blondi - 1

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - 1

Avicularia versiclor - 1

Aphonopelma seemani - 1

Also have a large breeding colony of (Grophadorhina portenosa) Madagascar hissing cockraches. Great feed item and cool pets too.

Plan on more T's but need to reorganize my reptile room so I can fit everyone in.


----------



## Haplopelma

*hello*

Hello everyone, i am new here and would like to introduce myself and my tarantulas.



My very first tarantula was a Rose, which she is still living.  she is 10, here are my others.

Brachypelma emilia- 3 yrs
Brachypelma smithi- 1yr
Brachypelma vagans-9 months
Aphonopelma moderatum- 2yrs
Poceilotheria regalis- 4 months
and my baby  Haplopelma lividum- 3 yrs



Thank you


----------



## Siienceofdeath

I just got a call with the tracking number for my first two Tarantulas. I'm so excited, but I realized I am already addicted, while on the phone with Dean I was looking at a picture of A. purpurea. And before I realized what I was doing I had asked him for it and he is putting it in the box w/ my others so I will get A. purpurea tommorow as well. So now my T collections has a new addition.

A. purpurea 1"
G. pulchra 1.5"
C. cyaneopubescens 3/4"


----------



## Dave C

1 C.pubesence.sling.
1 P.regalis.F.
1 C.huahini.M.
1 B.smithi.F.
1 P.murinus.F.
1 P.murinus usumbara.F.
1 C.crawshayi.F.
1 P.cambidgei.F.
2 P imperator's.M.F.
1 H.spinifer.F.
1 H.arizonensis


----------



## TTstinger

*new here*

Name is Toran I have 4 P.Imperators 2 males 2 females, 3 A.Austrailis 2 females 1 male soon to have babies. H.Troglodytes 1 female 1 dog 1 Turtle 1 chinchilla. live in vegas and I am lookin to get me some rare and never seen scorp if you have any leads to where i can find a A. pterygocercus please let me know


----------



## Siienceofdeath

I'm at it again!!! lol I just ordered another T. Man this hobby is getting expensive already . My new T is a L. parahybana. I'm sooo excited as this will be my biggest T! I'm getting her at 3 inches and I'm sooo happy!! just had to share. And YES she is guranteed female, Woot Woot!


----------



## ZOKU

ZOKU's list - Updated 01/29/2006 

SPIDEYS: 
0.0.1 - Grammostola rosea 
0.0.1 - Lasiodora parahybana 
0.0.1 - Brachypelma smithi 
0.0.1 - Nhandu chromatus 
0.0.3 - Grammostola aureostriata 
0.0.1 - Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 - Avicularia versicolor 
0.0.1 - Aphonopelma anax 
0.0.1 - Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 - Nhandu coloratovillosus 
0.0.1 - Aphonopelma wichitanum 
0.0.2 - Pterinochilus murinus 
0.0.1 - Brachypelma sabulosum
0.0.1 - Brachypelma auratum 
0.0.1 - Acanthoscurria geniculata 
0.0.1 - Lasiodorides polycuspulatus 
0.0.1 - Orphnaecus sp. 
0.0.1 - Cyclosternum fasciatum 
0.0.1 - Haplopelma lividum 

** Listed in the order in which I received them...


----------



## MsDemeanor

as of 4/23/06
Tarantulas 
Acanthoscurria brocklehursti ( White banded ) 1 inch Morpheus 
Acanthoscurria fracta ( Para Mongo Zebra ) * 3.3 inch * Heracles 
Acanthoscurria juruenicola ( Matto Grosso Salmon ) 4 inch * Promethius 
Aphonopelma criniferum ( Costa Rican Bluefront ) *1/4 inch sling * Kronos 
Aphonopelma hentzi ( Texas Brown ) * 2 inch * Archimedes 
Aphonopelma seemani ( Costa Rica Zebra ) * adult Female * Daedelus 
Avicularia avicularia ( Guyana Pinktoe ) * adult male * Calliope 
Avicularia bicegoi ( Manus Brick Red ) * 1 inch sling * Hera 
Avicularia braunshauseni ( Goliath Pinktoe ) *1 inch sling * Notus 
Avicularia Sp. Isla Margarita * 1 inch * Zephyr 
Avicularia metallica ( Whitetoe ) * 1.5 inch  * Daphne 
Avicularia minatrix ( Venezuelan Red Striped Pinktoe ) * 1/2 inch sling * Minos 
Avicularia urticans ( Peruvian Pinktoe ) * 1 inch * Pandora 
Avicularia versicolor ( Martinique Pinktoe ) * 3 inch sling * Artemis 
Brachypelma albopilosum ( Curly Hair ) * 1/2 inch sling * Apollo 
Brachypelma boehemi ( Mexican Fireleg ) * 2 inch sling * Euripedes 
Brachypelma klassi ( Mexican Pink ) * 1/2 inch sling * Dionysus 
Brachypelma smithi ( Mexican Red Knee ) * 2 inch sling * Psyche 
Brachypelma vagans ( Mexican Red Rump ) * 1 inch sling * Demeter 
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens ( Green Bottle Blue ) * 3.5 inch sling * Eros 
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens ( Green Bottle Blue ) * 4 1/2 inch f * Medusa 
Ephebopus cyanognathus ( French Guyanan Blue Fang ) * 3 inch * 
Euthlus sp. ( Lowland Gold ) * 1 inch sling* Minos 
Grammostola acteon ( Brazilian Redrump ) * 1 inch sling * Freya 
Grammostola aureostriata ( Chaco Golden Knee ) * 1/2 inch sling * Neptune 
Grammostola aureostriata ( Chaco Golden Knee ) * 1/4 inch slings * 9 of them 
Grammostola pulchra ( Brazilian Black ) * 5 inch female * Persephone 
Grammostola rosea ( Chilean Rose Hair ) * 2 inch * Jupiter 
Grammostola rosea ( Chilean Rose Hair ) * Adult proven female * Anansi 
Grammostola rosea ( Chilean Rose Hair ) * Adult * male Ganymede 
Haplopelma lividium ( Cobalt Blue ) 4 inch Mars 
2 Lasiodora paryhabana ( Brazilian Salmon Pink )* scary small * Pan & Peter 
Megaphobema robustum (Colombian Giant Red Leg ) *3.25 inch * Pluto 
Megaphobema mesomelas (Costa Rican Redleg ) * 1 inch sling * Scorpio 
Nhandu caraponesis ( Brazilian Giant Orange ) * 1 inch sling * Cerebrus 
Nhandu chromatus ( Brazilian Red and White ) * 1 micro * Selene & Helios 
Nhandu coloratovillosus ( Brazilian Black and White ) * 1/2 inch sling * Polydectes 
Pamphobeteus ??? ( Brazilian Purple Leg ) * 3 inch sling * Damocles 
Pamphobeteus antinous ( Bolivian Steely Blue ) * 2 inch sling * Troy 
Pamphobeteus fortis ( Columbian Brown ) * 1 inch sling * Metatron 
Pamphobeteus nigricolor ( Columbian Blue Bloom ) * 3 inch  * Aphrodite 
Pamphobeteus platyomma ( Brazilian Pink ) * 5 inch  * Hermes 
Poecilotheria formosa ( Salem Ornamental ) *2 inch sling* Odysseus 
Poecilotheria ornata ( Fringed ornamental ) * 2 inch sling * Tycha 
Psalmopoeus pulcher ( Panama Blond ) * 2 inch sling * Narcissus 


Scorpions 
9 Vaejovis spingerus ( Arizona Striped Tail )


Snakes 
Grey Rat Snake * 1.5 feet * Greymalkin 
2 Ball Pythons * 2 feet *  Titania and Oberon

Toads 
Firebelly Toads 
1 medium Frick 
1 larger Frack 

Cats 
1 Black and Grey Shorthair * Velamina * Female 
1 Black and White Shorthair * Salem * Male kitten 

Kids 
1 4 year old Male * Robert * 
1 9 year old Female * Mary Jayne * 


well, that's my list.............. for now at least   
Jenny


----------



## Matt Holland

*my t's*

P.Regalis
L.Parahybana
G.Rosea (female)
G.Rosea
G.Aureostriata
G.Aureostriata
A.Versicolor
B.Albopilosum
B.Albopilosum
A.Geniculata (female 8.5 in)
A.Geniculata
P.Murinus (female)
P.Chordatus
A.Seemani
A.Anax
A.Anax
A.Anax
B.Vagans
C.Crawshayi
G.Pulchra
Avic Avic
Avic Avic
Avic Avic
P.Cambridgeli
P.Irminia
P.Irminia
N.Chromatus
N.Chromatus
H.Gigas
E.Murinus
E.Uatuman
C.Cyaneopubescens
C.Cyaneopubescens
T.Blondi
N.Coloratovillosus
N.Coloratovillosus
N.Coloratovillosus


----------



## Siienceofdeath

Yay two more T's lol. I now have two E. uatuman's in my T collection    


Ooops sorry about that didn't even think of what I was typing


----------



## JCola

my babies are currently:

1-G. aureostriata
1-A. avicularia
1-C. faciatus (although i think the name has changed?)
1.C. cyanobubescens


but i'm sure the collection will grow.


----------



## Rik

My unworthy list

T's

0-0-1 Avicularia species
0-0-1 Brachypelma vagans
0-1 Brachypelma boehmi 
0-1 Brachypelma Albopilosa 
1-2 Grammostola rosea 
0-1 Lasiodora pharybana 
0-0-1 Theraphosa blondi 
0-0-1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens

Roaches
Blaberus cranifer 
Blaptica dubia 
Eublaberus species 
Gromphadorhina species

Snails
0-0-1 Achatina fulica

Reptiles

Reptiles:
1-0 Pachydactylus bibroni
0-1 Gekko ulikovski
0-1 Tarentola species

0-1 motley amelanistic cornsnake
0-1 anerytheristic cornsnake
1-0 amelanistic cornsnake
0-1 normal corn
0-1 Pantherophis obsoleta quadrivittata
0-1 Pantherophis obsoleta hypo
0-1 Pantherophis obsoleta spiloides 
0-1 Lampropeltis getulus splendida
1-0 Lampropeltis triangulum hondurensis het hypo
0-1 Python regius


----------



## murf

My list: 

*T's*
0.0.1 B. albopilosum
0.0.2 C. chrawshayi
0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens
0.1.1 G. aureostriatum
0.1.0 Haplopelma species "Vietnam"
0.0.2 Haplopelma sp.
0.0.1 H. maculata
0.0.1 P. murinus
0.0.1 P. regalis

*True Spiders*
0.1.0 Hogna/Lycosa sp. "Forest Wolf"

*Pedes*
0.0.2 S.viridis

*Insects*
0.0.3 Platymerus sp. "mombo" assassin bugs
E. prosticus "orange head roaches"
12 "hissers"
B. discoidalis
B. lateralis/S. tartara

*Others*
Pocellio sp. "orange isopods"


----------



## luna

Most of my t's are large slings and none are sexed...

1	~ Acanthoscurria geniculata	       "Brazilian Giant White Knee"
2	~ Avicularia avicularia	                   "Guyana (common) Pinktoe"
1	~ Avicularia metallica	                   "Whitetoe"
1	~ Avicularia versicolor	                   "Antilles Pinktoe"
1	~ Brachypelma smithi	                 "Mexican Redknee"
2	~ Grammostola acteon	               "Brazilian Redrump"
3	~ Chromatopelma cyanopubescens	 "Greenbottle Blue"
1	~ Grammostola auerostriata	      "Chaco Giant Goldenstripe"
1	~ Grammostola rosea	                "Chilean Rose"
1	~ Theraphosa blondi	                 "Goliath Bird Eater"


----------



## snoflax

Here is my growing list of resident T's

1. G rosea                3.0"   subadult       Rosebud               female
2. A. Metallica          3.5"   subadult        Anubis                  female
3. B.smithi               2.50   sling             Diablo                    unsexed
4. A.purpurea           1.5"   sling             Berries                   unsexed
5. A. versicolor         1.5"  sling              Magenta                unsexed
6. A.avicularia           3.5   subadult        Lestat                   unsexed


----------



## pureabsolutevoid

*THIS* is where I stop for awhile.

*Avicularia*
0.0.1 A. metallica
0.0.1 A. purpurea
0.1.0 A. versicolor

*Brachypelma*
0.0.1 B. albopilosum
0.1.0 B. smithi

*Chilobrachys*
0.0.1 C. fimbriatus

*Chromatopelma *
0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens

*Cyclosternum*
0.0.1 C. fasciata

*Euathlus*
0.0.1 E. pulcherrimaklaasi <--- Sold as this, maybe Homeomma sp. "Blue"

*Eucratoscelus *
0.0.1 E. longiceps

*Heteroscodra*
0.0.1 H. maculata

*Lasiodora*
0.0.1 L. parahybana

*Pamphobeteus*
0.0.2 P. sp. "platyomma"
0.0.1 P. sp. Ecuador

*Poecilotheria*
0.0.1 P. regalis
0.0.1 P. ornata

*Psalmopoeus*
0.1.0 P. irminia

*Pterinochilus*
0.0.1 P. murinus (usumbara)


----------



## Ms. Peaches

My small list

1. Grammostola aureostriatum
2. Avicularia versicolor
3. Avicularia avicularia
4. Brachypelma vagans
5. Brachypelma smithi
6. Psalmopoeus irminia
7. Haplopelma lividum
8. Poecilotheria regalis (should be getting this week, waiting for EBv to get them in)


----------



## dirtborder4life

*my kids*

Wow,i should have found this 3-4 years ago,when i was at my peak.I've downsized alot,and now my list just sucks


----------



## JPD

T.blondi (female - 8"+)
T.blondi (female - 7"+)
T.blondi (male - 8"+)
T.blondi (5")
T.blondi (5")
T.blondi (5")
T.blondi (5")
T.blondi (2") x 8
L.parahybana (5"+)
L.parahybana (5"+)
L.parahybana (2")
B.albopilosum (4")
B.vagans (2")
P.irminia (2"+)
P.chordatus (1")
N.chromatus (1")
G.rosea (adult male)
G.aureostriata (3"+)

L.hesperus (1)
L.mactans (3)
L.bishopi (1)

L.reclusa (2)
L.deserta (2)


----------



## MsDemeanor

just updated mine lol, I added two more snakes    yey snakes


----------



## sick4x4

*hey hey*

i quess im way new to this...i don't have nearlly as many spiders as half these people have...i have :
P. irminia
H. lividum
P. lugardi


----------



## ArachnoSoldier

*growing almost daily*

here's what i've got so far:
1. female G. rosea
1. male G. rosea
1. P. murinus
1. C. fasciatum
1. A. versicolor
1 C. bechuanicus
1. P. ornata
1. H lividum
1. C. crawsahyi
1. G. aureostriata
  --Soon To come--
2. A. avicularia
1. C. cyaneopubescens
1. H. maculata
 --Mammals--
1. Crazyous Girlfriendious
Not too bad i guess, but i'm hooked!


----------



## rearfang

*Hi there!*

First post here which (coincidentaly) coincides with my first land invert, a small centipede which was only identified as a Puerto Rican (in my aquaria I have crabs and shrimp).

My main focus for many years was aquariums (fresh and salt) and reptiles (venomous and non). I was heavily involved in animal reccue and in the pet trade. Also curator of Reptiles LION COUNTRY SAFARI. I live in deerfield, Fl with my wife Mary Ann.

My non inverts include:

1.0 Sidewinder
0.2 Waglers vipers
1.2 Savu python
1.1 Dumeril's boas
1.1 Boiga d.
1.0 Southern Copperhead
0.1 S. Fla Mole King
1.0 Outer Banks King
1.1 Eyelash vipers
1.1 False water Cobras (expecting eggs)

Plus about 50 more.

Also:
3 Sphynx Cats
2 Ferrets
1 Pet rat.

Frank


----------



## ZooKeeper78

Hey Im new here...
Here is my list.

T's:
A. Versicolor
B. Emilia
P. Regalis
A. Avicularia
B. Boehmei
C. Fasciatum
C. Elegans
G. Aureostriata
G. Pulchra
G. Rosa
N. Coloratovillosus
T. Blonda
GBB
None T's:
L. Hesperus
Orb Weavers
P. Imperator
And thats it...For NOW


----------



## redknee_freak

Here is my updated Inverts
getting 3 more T's this week from Botar


          Tarantulas
0.0.1 Aphonopelma anax
2.0.0 Aphonopelma hentzi
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1 Aphonopelma sp. (flaggstaff)
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 Avicularia braunshauseni
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.3 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelam aungustum
0.0.2 Brachypelma auratum
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehemia
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.0.2 Eupalaestrus campestratus
0.0.2 Grammostola aureostriata
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Hysterocrates gigus
0.0.1 Lasiodorides parahybana
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Paraphysa scrofa
0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides
0.0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.1 Pterinochilus lugardi    
0.0.1 Orphnaecus pellitus      


 Scorpions
0.0.2 A. bicolors
0.2.1 P. imperator
1.1.0  C. hentzi
0.2.0 V. carolinianus
0.1.0 C. exilicauda
1.0.0 C. gracilis
0.0.5 V. spinigerus

Millipedes
0.0.4  Narceus americanus
0.0.6 Desert Millipedes ????????


----------



## SPIDER MAN

*Hi Everyone...*

:evil: This is my first post,just to introduce myself and say hi.  
Im from the united kingdom,(south wales)and have a reasonable collection.Here it goes;
T's;
T.BLONDI(ADULT FEMALE).
USAMBARA ORANGE BABOON(SUB ADULT FEMALE).
CAMEROON RUSTY RED BABOON(MALE).
CAMEROON RUSTY REDBABOON(FEMALE).
TOGO STARBURST(SLING)
USAMBARA RED(SLING)X 3.
INDIAN ORNAMENTAL(SLING)
SALEM ORNAMENTAL(SLING)
RED SLATE ORNAMENTAL(SLING)
MALAYSIAN EARTH TIGER(SLING)
FEATHER LEG BABOON(SLING)
ORCHE BABOON(SLING)
HAITAN BIRDEATER(SLING)
KING BABOON(SUB ADULT)
KING BABOON(SLING)
SALMON PINK(SLING)
CURLY HAIR(ADULT)
CURVED HORNED BABOON(SLING)X 3
EAST AFRICAN HORNED BABOON(SLING)
FORT HALL BABOON(SLING)
THAILAND BLACK(ADULT FEMALE):evil: 
thats it for the minute,got more arriving this week.

CENTIPEDES.

SCOLOPENDRA SP.SUBSISPINES(ADULT)8":evil: 
SCOLOPENDRA SP,GIGANTEA GIGANTEA(ADULT)13":evil: 
SCOLOPENDRA SP,ROBUSTUM(ADULT)10":evil: 
SCOLOPENDRA SP, GOLOPAGANSIS(ADULT)9":evil: 
SCOLOPENDRA SP,BARADOS(ADULT)X 2. 8":evil: 

SCORPIONS.

IMPERIAL SCORPION.
VIETNAM BLACK SCORPION.

THANKS FOR READING,HOPE TO START SPEAKING TO YOU ALL SOON!!


----------



## Arachnomaniac

Here is my small list:

Grammostola Cala (Chilean Rose Hair)
Grammostola Aureostriata (Chaco Golden Knee)


----------



## West_Steel

My six T's (in chronological order):

Aphonopelma Bicoloratum  (Mexican Bloodleg)
Chilobrachys Fimbriatus  (Indian Violet)
Grammostola Rosea  (Rose Hair)
Ephebopus Cyanognathus  (French Guyanan Bluefang)
Poecilotheria Ornata  (Fringed Ornamental)
Pterinochilus Murinus  (Usambar Baboon)


----------



## Steffen

My creeps

http://www.star-reptiles.dk/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=18912


----------



## morda

Acanthoscurria geniculata 0, 1, 0   
 Achatina fulica 0, 0, 15   
 Brachypelma albopilosum 0, 1, 0   
 Brachypelma emilia 0, 0, 1   
 Brachypelma smithi 0, 0, 1   
 Brachypelma vagans 0, 0, 2   
 Chilobrachys fimbriatus 1, 0, 0   
 Chilobrachys huahini 0, 0, 2   
 Chilobrachys sp. "burmensis" 0, 1, 0   
 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0, 0, 1   
 Citharischius crawshayi 0, 0, 1   
 Davus fasciatus 0, 1, 1   
 Ephebopus murinus 0, 1, 0   
 Ephebopus rufescens 0, 0, 1   
 Grammostola aureostriata 0, 0, 1   
 Grammostola rosea 1, 0, 0   
 Haploclastus sp. "nilgirinus" 0, 0, 1   
 Haplopelma albostriatum 0, 1, 0   
 Haplopelma lividum 0, 0, 2   
 Haplopelma minax 0, 0, 1   
 Haplopelma schmidti 0, 0, 1   
 Heteroscodra maculata 0, 0, 1   
 Hysterocrates sp. 0, 0, 2   
 Lasiodora difficilis 0, 0, 1   
 Lasiodora parahybana 0, 0, 1   
 Nhandu chromatus 0, 1, 1   
 Nhandu coloratovillosus 0, 0, 1   
 Phormictopus auratus 0, 0, 1   
 Platymeris biguttatus 0, 0, 4   
 Psalmopoeus cambridgei 0, 0, 2   
 Psalmopoeus irminia 0, 1, 0   
 Pterinochilus murinus 0, 0, 2   
 Theraphosa blondi 0, 1, 0  

Tenebrio molitor
Blaberus fusca 


I think that's all for now. In past I had also these:

 Androctonus australis 0, 0, 1   
 Cardisoma armatum 1, 0, 0   
 Chilobrachys andersoni 1, 0, 0   
 Coremiocnemis sp. 'malasia' 0, 0, 3   
 Elaphe guttata 0, 0, 1   
 Elaphe taeniura 0, 0, 1   
 Hierodula membranacea 0, 0, 1   
 Hyla cinerea 0, 0, 1   
 Pandinus impreator 0, 0, 1   
 Scolopendra morsitans 0, 0, 1   
 Selenocosmia javanensis 0, 0, 3   
 Stromatopelma calceatum 1, 0, 0

Gromphadorhina portentosa 
Nauphoeta cinerea
Panchlora nivea


----------



## MachineRoad

My T's:

Brachypelma albopilosum 0.0.1
Brachypelma vagans       0.0.1
Grammostola rosea         0.0.2
Poecilotheria rufilata       0.0.1
Psalmopoeus cambridgei  0.0.1
Psalmopoeus irminia        1.0.0
Psalmopoeus pulcher       1.0.0
Psalmpoeus reduncus      0.1.0
Pterinochilus murinus rcf  0.1.0


Others:

Sphodromantis gastrica  2.0.0
Babycurus gigas            0.0.1   -- My precious ;P ;P 
Tegenaria atrica            0.1.0

N.cinera  
T.molitor 

Cat, dog and parents


----------



## 8LEGSOVER2

*Getting Back Into The Hobby*

1-cyclosternum Fasiatum(costa Rican Tigerrump)
1-grammostola Aureostriata(chaco Golden Knee)
1-brachypelma Albopilosum(curly Hair)


----------



## sick4x4

*mines*

1x P. metallica
1x P. mirinda
1x Ps. irmina
1x L. violaceopes
1x H. schmidti (china)
1x T. purpureus
1x H. lividum
1x Ps. cambridgei
1x Pt. lugardi
1x B. smithi


----------



## Anubis78

Hi,

here's my list:

0.1 Hadrurus spadix
1.1 Hadogenes paucidens
1.2 Euscorpius tergestinus
0.0.1 Leiurus quinquestriatus

1.1 Sphodromantis baccettii

Greetz,
Tim.


----------



## Mr. Skakun

P. cambridgei
C. fasciatum
G. pulchra
A. geniculata

soon:
x1 A. metallica
some jumping spiders


----------



## usranger09033

*my beautys*

I have got:

1 G. Rosea
1 C. Cyaneopupescens (still a sling .75")


----------



## kimberwolf

i have a 4 1/2" T. Blondi,a 3" Mexican Golden Redrump, a 4" B. Emilia, a 4" Kilimanjaro Baboon, a 5" B. Smithi, a 4" Straighthorned Baboon, a 7" L. Parahybana, a 3 1/2" Pink Zebra, a 6" Giant Whiteknee, a 4" P. Regalis, a 3 c1/2" Greenbottle Blue, a 4" Red Featherleg, a 4" Suntiger, a 4" B. Boehmei, a 3" Flagstaff Orange, and a 4 1/2" A. Versiculor:}  I'm trying to sell most of these so spread the word!!! They are posted under the classified section      777 Msama E & F


----------



## tima

Just got in some new Ts...probably the last for a while (except for the 2 that should be coming later in the week); so thought I'd post a quick list of my now 23 spiders (+2 on the way early next week!!!):
0.0.1Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.2.1Aphonopelma seemani
0.1.3Avicularia avicularia (they're mostly subads, but haven't moulted)
0.0.4Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1Brachypelma emelia
0.0.2Brachypelma vagans
0.0.3Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
1.1.2Grammostola aureostriata
1.1.0Grammostola rosea
0.0.1Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## ponczos

Avicularia geroldi - 0.0.1
Psalmopoeus cambridgei - 0.0.1
Psalmopoeus pulcher - 0.0.1
Acanthoscurria geniculata - 0.1,0 
Aphonopelma seemanni - 0.0.1
Brachypelma albopilosum - 0.1.0
Brachypelma boehmei - 0.1.0
Brachypelma smithi - 0.0.1
Brachypelma vagans - 1.0.0
Cyclosternum fasciatum - 0.0.1
Grammostola aureostriata - 0.0.1
Grammostola pulchra - 1.0.0
Grammostola sp. "cala" - 0.1.0
Nhandu chromatus - 0.0.1
Phormictopus sp. "platus" - 0.1.0
Pterinochilus murinus [usambara] - 0.1.0
Hysterocrates sp. "gigas" - 0.0.1

Blaberus giganteus - 1.1.8


----------



## MsDemeanor

Updated yet again  

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=599099&postcount=336


----------



## 911

My list:
One of each,

T's
Grammastola rosea
G. aureostriata
Haplopelma lividum
Pterinochilus murinus
Laisodora parahybana
B.vagans
C.crawshayi
P.cambridgei
H. maculata
Brachypelma albopilosum
Poecilotheria formosa 
Chilobrachys fimbriatus

True spiders:
L. mactans
L. reclusa
Gorgyrella Sp.
Phoneutria Sp. (working on this one, let me know if you have one available)


----------



## LukeC

I have;

1 adult female B.smithi
1 julive B.emilia
1 sub-adult female L.parahybana
1 julive C.crawshayi
1 adult female G.rosea

and two adult male P.imperator scorpions.


----------



## Karmashadowsh

*Collection*

P.Striata,juvie
Birdeater(not sure what kind),juvie or adult
Usumbara Baboon or OBT,juvie
Rose Hair,i think juvie
Trap-Door spider
Black Widow
Brown Recluse
centapede,not sure what kind(venomious is all i know,and quick)

www.myspace.com/karmashadowsh for pics of all but the brown recluse


----------



## P. Novak

Ive posted here before, but ive added more Ts so im posting again..

male.female.unsexed

Taranutlas:
0.1.0 A.seemanni
0.0.2 B.albopilosum
0.0.1 B.vagans
0.0.1 C.cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 G.aureostriata
1.1.0 G.rosea
0.1.0 H.lividum
0.0.1 L.parahybana
0.0.1 N.chromatus
2.2.0 P.cancerides
0.1.0 P.murinus

Scorpions:
0.2.0 P.imperator


----------



## IguanaMama

*Tarantulas:*
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata 
1.0.1 Avicularia avicularia - Lucky 7: 3/25/05h; Louie: 4/12/06
0.0.1 Avicularia braunshauseni 
0.0.1 Avicularia geroldi - 4/13/06
0.0.1 Avicularia metallica - 5/5/06
0.0.1 Avicularia purpurea - 4/21/06
0.0.2 Avicularia versicolor - 5/1/06; 5/4/06
0.1.0 Brachypelma ssp. ?? - Angelina Jolie :worship: 
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum - Moe: 4/8/06, 5/9/05
1.0.0 Brachypelma baumgarteni - Ira:
1.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei 
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia - Flower Blossom: 4/9/06
1.0.1 Brachypelma klaasi - 4/28/06(0.0.1)
1.0.1 Brachypelma smithi - Red: 4/15/06
0.0.2 Brachypelma vagans - Max: 5/7/06
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus - 5/6/06
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus brachycephalus - 4/16/06
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli 5/11/06
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - Bambi: 5/5/05  
0.0.1 Ephebopus murinus - The Corpse: 4/19/06
0.0.1 Ephebopus uatuman - 5/5/06
0.0.1 Eupalaestrus campestratus
0.0.3 Eupalaestrus weijenberghi  5/13/05
1.1.0 Grammostola alticeps  :worship: 
0.0.1 Grammostola aureostriata - 4/16/06
0.0.1 Grammostola grossa
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra - 4/8/06 
1.2.3 Grammostola rosea - Big Gay Al: 11/03/05h; James :worship: 
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum 
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata - 4/11/06
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana - 4/20/06
0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum - Spikes: 4/24/06,  
0.0.1 Metriopelma sp. Venezula - the Who
0.0.2 Nhandu chromatus 
0.0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosus - 4/14/06, 5/1/06
0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides - MJ: 5/7/06
0.0.1 Poecilotheria formosa 5/7/06
0.0.1 Poecilotheria pederseni 
0.0.1 Poecilotheria regalis 
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei - Martha 5/10/06
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia - 4/21/06
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher - 4/9/06
0.0.4 Pterinochilus murinus 
0.0.1 Theraphosa blondi  

Jumping Spider

*Scorpions:*
0.0.1 Pandinus imperator - Fred
0.0.1 pandinus xxxxx 

*Millipedes:*
0.0.1 Kentucky Flat
0.0.1 Central Park  

*Centipedes:*
0.0.1 House Centipede


----------



## MicahHall

A. geniculata
A. avicularia
A. metallica
A. versicolor
B. boehmei
B. smithi
C. fasciatum
E. eutuman
G. aureostriata
G. rosea
H. lividum
H. maculata
H. incei
A. seemanni
E. campestratus
P. regalis
P. pederseni
P. ruffilata
P. miranda
P. cambridgei
P. nigricolor
T. apophysis
V. platyomma ( sp. )
B. albopilosum
A. chalcodes


----------



## wacospiderman

*hi and ty for letting me join*

after raising T's for over 15 years i have now turned all my efforts to our texas native trantualas tere habitat is being destoryed ever day by shopping malls parking lots and ect.around waco i may be able to find 5 SPIDERS a year where 5 years ago i could see all i wanted. i still keep 25 or so different 
 trantualas alone with my snakes and monitor lizzards


----------



## sammyp

*li'l list*

well, my two T's are:

B.Vagans (Tabitha)
Grammostola rosea (Orion)

and by the looks of it a P. Murinus soon to follow;P 

non-invert: one seriously fat pufferfish called Chase (not that he could)


----------



## scorpionman

Wow, you like the Big & Bad scorpions eh!  I have kept many different kinds of scorpions but all of them have been from Central to N. America which I have collected.  None as bad as Androctonus australis though.  I'm interested in getting some Paruroctonus boreus from Canada.  Do you know anyone who can set me up?


----------



## scorpionman

*Oops*

I'm new here and that comment was in response to Dave's info.  I have kept many different types of scorpions, some millipedes, centipedes, roaches etc.  I have kept Anuroctonus sp. but it tends to die on my unlike the other species of scorpions I've kept.  I want to get some Paruroctonus boreus and Anuroctonus soon but I don't know anyone who has them.


----------



## azatrox

*My collection of inverts and otherwise....*

Hello all...I have a small collection of inverts...

2 Androctonus australis
1 Androctonus mauritanacus
1 Leirus quinquestriatus

My non-inverts include:

1 Crotalus scutulatus
1 Python regius
1 black pine snake
2 northern pine snakes

1 Beta fish
1 big ole' fat cat

-AzAtrox


----------



## T. Junkie1

*My tarantulas*

Hi guys, I'm new to this sort of thing so please be patient with me.  I've worked with reptiles of all kinds for most of my life.  I've always been fascinated by T's though.  I raised a few Tiger Rumps, a Red Knee, an OBT and a Pinktoe ( A. avicularia) a couple of years ago.  Situations forced me to sell most of them off and the ones I kept turned out to be males so they didn't last long.  I was able to get back into it this past Jan. though and it's kind of snowballed from there, I'm up to 8 T's so far.

I have,

1 Avicularia versicolor approx.-- 1 1/8"
1Theraphosa blondi -- 2 1/4"
1 Poecilotheria regalis-- 3"
1 Poecilotheria ornata-- 1 1/4"
1 Nhandu chromatus-- 2 1/2"
2 Haplopelma lividum (females)-- #1, 5 1/4"-- #2, 5"
1 Grammostola aureostriata-- 3/4"

I have pictures of all of them so as soon as I figure out how to I'll post them.


----------



## NikiP

Am waiting my T order of:

1 B. vagans
1 C. fasciatum
1 G. aureostriata

None T's:

2 large ponies
1 foal
9 bettas (5 females in planted 10gal tank & 4 males in 4 2ga-2.5gal tanks)
6 bantam chicks
1 dog
2 cats


----------



## MsDemeanor

Annnnnd updated again..:wall: 




http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=599099&postcount=336


----------



## P. Novak

Just felt like updating my list....


male.female.unsexed

Taranutlas:
0.1.0 A.seemanni
0.0.2 B.albopilosum
0.0.1 B.vagans
0.0.1 C.crawshayi
0.0.1 C.cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 E.pachypus
0.0.2 G.aureostriata
1.1.0 G.rosea
0.1.0 H.lividum
0.0.1 L.parahybana
0.0.1 N.chromatus
2.2.0 P.cancerides
0.1.0 P.murinus


Scorpions:
0.2.0 P.imperator


----------



## ShadowBlade

Wow! U all have a lot of T's! Compared to me... but the numbers are increasing fast!!  

1 Brachypelma albopilosum
1 Grammastola aeriostriata
1 Avicularia avicularia
1 Cyclosternum fasciatum (very cool)  

All slings, except A. avic, sub-adult male.


----------



## TheNatural

0.1.0 Acanthoscurria fracta
0.0.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1.0 Acanthoscurria natalensis

0.2.1 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1 Aphonopelma texexses

0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia  ? ?)
0.1.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1.0 Avicularia juruensis

0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.2 Brachypelma vagans

0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.0.4 Chilobrachys hauhini

0.0.1 Citharischius crawshayi 

0.?.0 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi

0.1.0 Grammostola alticeps
0.1.3 Grammostola aureostriata
0.1.0 Grammostola grossa
2.2.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea RP

0.0.2 Haplopelma hainanun
0.0.2 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Haplopelma schimdti

0.1.0 Lasiodora klugi
0.1.3 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.3 Lasiodora sp.
0.0.7 Lasiodora hybrid (parahybana X subcanens)

0.0.1Megaphobema robustum

0.0.3 Nhandu carapoensis
0.1.0 Nhandu coloratovillusus
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus

0.1.0 Poecilotheria ornata
0.1.0 Poecilotheria pederseni
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.0 Poecilotheria striata

0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia

0.1.0 Vitalius dubius
0.0.6 Vitalius longisternalis
0.1.0 Vitalius roseus
0.1.1 Vitalius sorocabae
0.0.3 Vitalius vellutinus

_________________


1.1.0 Heterometrus laoticus

0.1.0 Tityus serrulatus
0.2.6 Tityus stigmurus


----------



## jwasted

My current List
.
1 Eucratoscelus pachypus- female
.
2 Grammastola rosea.   - female
.
1 A. seemanni - female
.
1 Brachypelma albopilosum - unsexed
.
2 Acanthoscurria geniculata - unsexed
.
1 Grammastola rosea    - male
.
1 Pterinochilus murinus - unsexed
.
1 Grammastola aureostriatum - unsexed
.
1 Brachypelma smithi - unsexed
.
1 Lasiodora parahybana - unsexed


----------



## strongboy4

*my stocklist - and first try to reply to this thread*

0.2   AVICULARIA  METALLICA  (spec. Ecuador)   DNZ 05

0.0.1  AVICULARIA  PURPUREA  DNZ 11/04

0.0.4  AVICULARIA  GEROLDI    CH-NZ 05

0.0.1  AVICULARIA  HURIANA   DNZ  05

0.1   AVICULARIA   MINATRIX    DNZ  04

0.1  BRACHYPELMA   AURATUM         DNZ  04     

0.1 BRACHYPELMA   ALBOPILOSUM  DNZ 03            

0.1  BRACHYPELMA   BOEHMEI        DNZ  03

0.0.1  BRACHYPELMIDES   RUHNAUI         DNZ  03  

0.1  CHROMATOPELMA CYANEOPUBESCENS DNZ 8/02

0.1.1   CYRIOPAGOPUS spec. blau  Singapur   NZ 04, NZ  9/05

0.0.2      EPHEBOPUS  CYANOGNATHUS   DNZ  05

0.1.1     EUPALAESTRUS  CAMPESTRATUS   DNZ  04, DNZ 7/05

0.1    GRAMMOSTOLA  GROSSA   DNZ  05

2.2   GRAMMOSTOLA  ACTAEON  DNZ   05

1.1     GRAMMOSTOLA IHERINGII  DNZ  05

0.0.3   GRAMMOSTOLA  AUREOSTRIATA DNZ 2/05, DNZ 6/05

0.0.6  HOLOTHELE  INCEI    DNZ  9/05

1.1.  LASIODORIDES  STRIATUS   DNZ  05

0.0.1   NHANDU  CHROMATUS    DNZ  05

0.0.1   ORNITHOCTONUS  AUREOTIBIALIS  (HAPLOPELMA spec. "aureopilosum")  DNZ 01/05

0.0.2   PAMPHOBETEUS  ULTRAMARINUS   DNZ  06/05

0.0.4   PAMPHOBETEUS sp. (ev. Lasiodorides  polycuspulatus) DNZ  05

0.0.3   PAMPHOBETEUS  sp. PLATYOMMA  DNZ 03/05

1.1   POECILOTHERIA   METALLICA   CH-NZ  9/05

0.1  PSALMOPOEUS   IRMINIA        DNZ 04      

0.1   PTERINOCHILUS  MURINUS  RCF  (spec. "USAMBARA")  DNZ 03 

0.0.1   THRIXOPELMA  CYANEUM   DNZ  05

0.0.1  XENESTHIS  IMMANIS   DNZ  1/06


greetings from Italy!!


----------



## Terrestrial8

*My T Collection*

1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
1 Aphonopelma anax
1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
1 Avicularia minatrix
1 Avicularia versicolor
1 Brachypelma boehmei
1 Brachypelma emilia
1 Brachypelma sabulosum
3 Brachypelma smithi
1 Brachypelma sp. (sold to me as an "orange rump" - vagans X albopilosum hybrid in '97)
1 Brachypelma ruhnaui
1 Ceratogyrus marshalli
1 Citharischius crawshayi
1 Grammostola aureostriata
1 Grammostola rosea
1 Haplopelma lividum
1 Heteroscodra maculata
1 Hysterocrates gigas
1 Hysterocrates hercules
1 Hysterocrates scepticus
1 Lasiodora klugi
1 Lasiodora parahybana
1 Megaphobema robustum
1 Nhandu chromatus
1 Poecilotheria regalis
1 Theraphosa blondi


----------



## wendigo

Right now I'm at an all time low since I had 3 male out on me and I just lost one of my old girls yesterday.  

Spiderlings and Juvs
B. smithi
P. regalis
2 A. geniculata
P. platyomma
E. pulcherrimaklaasi 

Adults
B. albopilosum
A. aviculara (male)
A. texensis
P. murinus


----------



## Sr. Chencho

Please help, I am trying to post an intro. post on this site. How is it done? I can't figure which icon/button to click in order to into. myself. Your help is appreicated. 
chencho295


----------



## Juraki

hey chencho, the "introduce yourself" thread is in the "welcome to arachnoboards" section, just click last, then reply to the bottom post and there you are, I had to post a few, in different areas before the "you haven't posted yet, take the time to introduce yourself" message went away. Welcome btw, I'm an arachnoboard noob too! :-D

Oh yeah and while I'm here..

3 Avicularia Avicularia
1 Aphonopelma Seemani
1 Grammostola Rosea
1 Grammostola Aureostriata
1 Cyclosternum Fasciatum
1 Heteroscodra Maculata
1 Lasiodora Parahybana
2 Nhandu Chromatus

and the only scorp I have

Pandinus Imperator (yeah I know total noob scorp, but at least I tried)

and after seeing how weak my list is compared to some, I was almost compelled to list my 50,000,000 Dust mites, but was too lazy to look up thier scientific name. :-D


----------



## Dujadyr

That would be 	_	Dermatophagoides farinae_ for the North American dust mite.

Just my $o.o23587 worth (inflation, you know)


----------



## Juraki

Dujadyr said:
			
		

> That would be 	_	Dermatophagoides farinae_ for the North American dust mite.
> 
> Just my $o.o23587 worth (inflation, you know)


LOL thanks Duj! I'll have to remember that.


----------



## tarsier

Just an update

Tarantulas

0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus rcf
0.0.1 Selencosmia peerboomi
0.0.1 Selenobrachys philippinus
0.0.1 Orphnaeceus sp "Negros"
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Avicularia minatrix
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Poeciletheria ornata
0.0.1 Poeciletheria rufilata
0.0.1 Poeciletheria regalis


Scorpions

0.1.0 Heterometrus sp.
0.0.1 Liocheles australasiae


----------



## kahoy

Tarantulas

1   Orphnaeceus sp. "Negros Dwarf Tarantula" (male not adult)
1   B. smithi (still near to 2")
20 UN-ID black T from Albay (mix)
17 UN-ID orange head brown body T from Albay (mix)
8   UN-ID brown T from Marinduque (mix)



Scopions

500+ Isometrus maculatus (w/ scorplings and juvs [they go down then up])
25    Heterometrus spinifer (with scorplings)
14    Heterometrus longimanus (with juvs)
4      Heterometrus cyaneus (probobly)
12    Lychas mocrunatus
20+  Liocheles australasiae (with scorplings)
10    Lychas marmoreus
5      Liocheles waigiensis (probobly)
3      Isometrus navaiae (probobly)
50+   Centruroides hentzi (with scorplings)
5      Centruroides gracilis
2      Androctonus bicolor
2      Apistobuthus pterygocercus
4      Hadrurus arizonensis
2      Scorpio maurus (black)
4      Hadogenes troglodytes
2      Androctonus mauritanicus (3rd instar)
2      Pandinus cavimarus
6      Pandinus emperator
6      Babycurus jacksoni
4      Heterometrus laocticus (3rd instar)



Centipedes

20+  Geomorphila sp.
6      Polymorpha sp.
10    Scolopendra sp.
2      Scolopendra gigantea (still small 3-4")
17    UN-ID



Insects

999+ Black Crickets
999+ Mini mealworms
999+ Superworms
999+ Surinam roach
10 mantis (down to 5)



Others

10 false scorpions (down to 6)



Unwanted

9,999,999+ mites
9,999,999+ invisible inverts on the substrate



too many right?


----------



## Sam Hood

Just getting going, but here goes:


Current collection, one each (unsexed, adult):

_Aphonopelma seemani _(zebra)
_Grammastola rosea _(rose hair)
_Lasiodora difficilis _(Brazilian fire)


On the way (unsexed, juveniles):

_Therophosa blondi _(Goliath Birdeater)
_Psalmopoeus irminia _(Suntiger)
_Psalmopoeus cambridgei _(Trinidad chevron)
_Cyclosternum fasciatum _(tigerrump)
_Lasiodora parahybana _(Brazilian salmon pink)


Near future: 

_B. smithi _(maybe) (Red leg)
_Poecilotheria regalis _(Indian Ornamental)


Someday:

_Poecilotheria metallica _(gooti sapphire ornamental)
_Poecilotheria fasciata _(Sri Lankan ornamental)


----------



## Ryan C.

My small collection of scorpions .

3.2.0 C. vittatus
0.1.0 V. coahuilae
0.0.1 C. gracilis
0.1.0 M. martensii



Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## P. Novak

An updated list, last time i posted here was 4/20/06

male.female.unsexed

Taranutlas:
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Citharischius crawshayi
0.1.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus
0.0.2 Grammostola aureostriata
1.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
2.2.0 Phormictopus cancerides
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus

Scorpions:
0.2.0 Pandinus imperator
0.0.18 Centruroides vitattus

True Spiders:
0.3.0 Latrodectus hesperus
0.1.0 Phidippus johnsoni
0.0.1 Hogna radiata


----------



## Arachnopets

Hey all,

With the new post editing limitations in effect, (see here) editing your posts in this thread may become, shall we say, problematic.  To alleviate this downside, we have created a new profile field for you to list your "pets" in that anyone will be able to view by looking at your profile.  This field has a limitation of 10,000 characters (which should be more than enough space) and has no time limitations on being edited.

The new field can be found by clicking here and scrolling down towards the bottom.

In the interest of getting people started on using this new field, we will be closing this thread.

Hope this alleviates any inconvenience that the new post editing limitations may have caused.

Special thanks go out to Pronty for suggesting this solution. 

Thanks all,

The AB Team


----------

